# Southern California (& Disneyland): Backstage Magic Meets Thread



## sayhello

Please post here if you would like to talk with anyone else who has signed up to travel to Southern California with ABD.

You can also share information/ask questions about the Southern California (& Disneyland) Backstage Magic ABD.

Please try and keep this thread on topic to discussion and questions  about the Southern California ABD.  Off topic posts will be deleted or moved.

Thanks!
Sayhello

Roll Call:

Current
Previous:

Jun 10  15, 2012
- MickeyWatch & DD (12)
                           - Dolby1000 & DW

Oct 14 - 19, 2012
- Skatetigger & DH
                           - Tinkerbelle8956 & husband

Feb 17 - 22, 2013 - YxlsMom & ???
Mar 24 - 29, 2013 - disney6005
Jun 22 - 28, 2013 - kimdesimone, spouse, & 3 daughters (14, 11 & 9)
Jun 30 - Jul 5, 2013 - slacter, Nickih75 & 14yo b/g twins
Jul 7- 12, 2013 - ketwinn
Aug 4 - 9, 2013 - LittleKittyMarie (Nicole) & DF (will be husband by the trip)
Oct 13 - 18, 2013
- YodasMom
                         - peanut5399 & aunt
                         - jsilvers & DW
                         - Tara1979 & ??
                         - TexasYoda

Mar 23 - 28, 2014
- mollygirl13 (Jaquelyn), DH (Chris), Mom (Patricia) & Dad (Dennis)
                           - alliebelle3, DH & inlaws

May 25 - 30, 2014 - Daddy Dinosaur & Husband & ??
Jun 8 - 13, 2014
- Mickey&JoshNut
                       - wishiwasindisneyjen & ??

Jul 6 - 11, 2014 - JacksGirlz & DD (16)
Jul 13 - 18, 2014
- sager1969 & DS (13)
                          - OlKiara, DH, DS (20), DD (15) & DN (22)
                          - CaliforniaGirl09, DH, DS (17) & DD (15)

Aug 10 - 15, 2014 - janecamillacharlton, DH & DD(13)
Oct 12 - 17, 2014
- pixiepirate & sis (dzalice)
                           - pudinhd & husband
                           - BethieTink & ???
                           - Chris931 & husband
- Gaskorvan & wife

Oct 26 - 31, 2014
- higitusfigitus (Rachel) & Mom (Sue)
- Jazztrax & DH

Dec 14 - 19, 2014 - CynthiaC925
Jan 12 - 18,  2015 (Star Wars Itinerary) - 3LVDisney (Andy), DW (ToniAnn) & DD (10) (Elizabeth)
Jan 25 - 30, 2015 - Julmops & ??
Mar 22 - 27 -OkanaganGril (26), parents (50s) & brother (23)

Jun 7 - 12, 2015
- ssc021796, DH & DD (10)
- Disney Jen & son (8)


Jun 21 - 26, 2015
- Jax1970 & husband
- kris10399 (Kris), husband (Rik), Theresa (11) & Nate (7)
- linzj & 3 friends


Jun 28 - Jul 3, 2015
- PenguinWaiters, DH, DD (10) & DS (6)
- rebeccam31, daughter (13), rebeccam31's friend & her daughter (13).


Jul 5 - 10, 2015 - scottmel, DH & DD (16)

Aug 9 - 14, 2015
- gmc824 & daughter (15)
- CinderALLIE


Aug 16 - 21, 2015 - Lorraine & husband (Giles)

Oct 11 - 16, 2015
- White Rose (Pam) & Hubby (Jeff)
- Eeyore's the Best & BFF Mickey's Best Gal (Kathy)


Oct 25 - 30, 2015 - EK4636 & 'other half'

Dec 13 - 18, 2015 - Skip3key

Jan 24 - 29, 2016 - GSLand (TJ & Genenaland)


----------



## Skatetigger

This is great, thanks for setting up.

DH and I will be on the October 14th Backstage Magic tour and cannot wait.  We'll be heading to Aulani after that.

We're actually celebrating our anniversary on this trip.


----------



## MickeyWatch

Yes, thanks for setting up these Threads.

My DD are taking our first ABD trip in 10 days--Backstage Magic.  We are so excited.  She is more excited about Hollywood (typical 12 year old girl) and I am more excited about the days in Disneyland.  The last time I was there I was about Margaret's age and went with my grandparents.


----------



## Dolby1000

My and my DW leave in 9 days (we are going a day early, I just don't trust the airlines to get us there on time so we always try to get to where we want to be a day early, when time and budgets allow).    Have had some annoyingly bad airline experiences!  

Either way, look for a fun couple  (no kiddies) taking our first ABD tour.  Okay, truth time, we are (just) over 50, but so very much 20 at heart.    We love to travel together and both enjoy much about Disney.

I'm looking forward to the Muppet Studios the most.   

However, that being said, also looking forward to the theme parks:
Indy
Star Tours (I still need Hoth and the Boba Fett sequences)
Fireworks
World of Color

Well, I could go on  (and my DW will attest to that), so I'll see everyone on this trip in just few more short days.  

Oh wait, I just read on the Once Upon a Time Facebook page, we are big fans, btw, that costumes from the show are going to be displayed somewhere at the CA park.  Will be cool to see those too.    

Dolby1000


----------



## Tinkerbell8956

My husband and I are going on the Backstage Magic tour October 14 through 19th this year. This will be both of our first trip to Disneyland and LA. We're pretty excited!


----------



## Jenngoofys

Thinking about going with my 13 year old Dec 2013!! Anyone else going, or have any advice?


----------



## Skatetigger

Totally recommend it, and your 13 year old will love it.  I had a "trip review" not really a trip report all set and ready to post but I hit the wrong button and deleted it 

But if you are even remotely a lover of all things Disney you will enjoy this trip immensly.


----------



## Jenngoofys

Skatetigger said:


> Totally recommend it, and your 13 year old will love it.  I had a "trip review" not really a trip report all set and ready to post but I hit the wrong button and deleted it
> 
> But if you are even remotely a lover of all things Disney you will enjoy this trip immensly.



I am a huge Disney fan!! My NY state license plate actually says DISNEY!! My daughter however LOVES Hollywood, so this is the perfect tour for us. I am so excited thinking about it I was almost in tears as I imagined actually being there and going to the Archives!! I had started a trip report and then stopped didnt finish it because I hit a wrong button too and lost it all, so its only half done LOL


----------



## ketwinn

Any 7/7-7/12 2013 out there??


----------



## slacter

Family of four (w/14yo b/g twins) Booked the BSM 6/30-7/5/13 dates!  Can't wait!


----------



## YxlsMom

We are heading there in a week! (February 17-22, 2013)

We are so excited about seeing all of the backstage places. We haven't been to Disneyland since the mid-1990s, so it will be great to see all the new additions!


----------



## sayhello

YxlsMom said:


> We are heading there in a week! (February 17-22, 2013)
> 
> We are so excited about seeing all of the backstage places. We haven't been to Disneyland since the mid-1990s, so it will be great to see all the new additions!


Welcome to the DISBoards, YxlsMom!  This is a pretty popular tour.  I'm sure you're going to have a great time!

Sayhello


----------



## slacter

Hi say hello! You can put Nickih75 after my name in the first post.


----------



## sayhello

slacter said:


> Hi say hello! You can put Nickih75 after my name in the first post.


Done!  

Sayhello


----------



## disney6005

Going on the March 24-29 Backstage Magic  !!! Ayone else going then? I'm so excited....I've already packed!!!


----------



## sayhello

disney6005 said:


> Going on the March 24-29 Backstage Magic  !!! Ayone else going then? I'm so excited....I've already packed!!!


Welcome to the ABD Forum!   You're getting there!  Soon!

Sayhello


----------



## YxlsMom

YxlsMom said:


> We are heading there in a week! (February 17-22, 2013)
> 
> We are so excited about seeing all of the backstage places. We haven't been to Disneyland since the mid-1990s, so it will be great to see all the new additions!



The trip was amazing, fabulous, incredible, fun, and every other positive word you can think of! Our guides were the best. The people in our group became good friends.

It was so cool to see so many behind the scenes places and get to go places that aren't open to the general public.

I don't want to spoil the surprises for anyone going on the trip, so I'll just say that it was the most special vacation we've ever taken!


----------



## slacter

Shameless BUMP!


----------



## tchrrx

Since our 1-day ABD got cancelled last month, we are now considering doing this full ABD trip.  Are they still offering good deals for booking while on a cruise ship?


----------



## sayhello

tchrrx said:


> Since our 1-day ABD got cancelled last month, we are now considering doing this full ABD trip.  Are they still offering good deals for booking while on a cruise ship?


The deal (10% off) was, as far as I know, only being offered on the Fantasy, so you should be OK from that standpoint.  But there have been a couple of reports that it was discontinued recently.  Don't have any confirmation on that or not.  When I was on the Fantasy, the ABD guide kind of said it was offered whenever they were able to have a Guide on the ship to do the bookings.  I'd check with DCL to be sure.

Sayhello


----------



## tchrrx

sayhello said:


> The deal (10% off) was, as far as I know, only being offered on the Fantasy, so you should be OK from that standpoint.  But there have been a couple of reports that it was discontinued recently.  Don't have any confirmation on that or not.  When I was on the Fantasy, the ABD guide kind of said it was offered whenever they were able to have a Guide on the ship to do the bookings.  I'd check with DCL to be sure.
> 
> Sayhello



Thanks!  Here's hoping that I can get that extra discount!


----------



## JacksGirlz

tchrrx said:


> Since our 1-day ABD got cancelled last month, we are now considering doing this full ABD trip.  Are they still offering good deals for booking while on a cruise ship?



Just got off the Fantasy last week and there were no ABD discounts being offered at that time.


----------



## LittleKittyMarie

My fiancé (will-be husband at the time) are doing BSM on Aug 4-9 as part of our Disneymoon! Our first ABD and my first time visiting Disneyland/LA. So excited!


----------



## slacter

Anyone else going on BSM June 30-July 5?


----------



## meryll83

Considering this adventure for 2014 - is the park ticket you get included valid throughout your departure day if you wanted to stay for the full day after parting ways at the final breakfast?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Miss SD

meryll83 said:


> Considering this adventure for 2014 - is the park ticket you get included valid throughout your departure day if you wanted to stay for the full day after parting ways at the final breakfast?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



It was as of last year when we were on the trip.


----------



## meryll83

Thanks, that's good news! Thinking of adding an extra day on too (probably separate from the package) to do Universal for a day too...

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Miss SD

meryll83 said:


> Thanks, that's good news! Thinking of adding an extra day on too (probably separate from the package) to do Universal for a day too...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Sounds like fun. You could stay in Hollywood/Universal City/Burbank area that last night since it's closer to Universal. Unless you're flying out of SNA, that's what I'd recommend.

ETA: Just realized you're in England. We'll be doing the ABD Scotland tour next month, stopping in London first because my daughter is the world's biggest anglophile. (Gets it from her mom!)


----------



## JacksGirlz

Keeping my fingers crossed that there will be space for us to go on the DIS Podcast BSM for July 6-11, 2014.  I just signed up tonight through the link Kevin from DU sent out.  This will be a great way to celebrate my DD's 16th birthday.    Maybe it will become a tradition, since this year her birthday also happens to be during our Ireland ABD.


----------



## meryll83

Miss SD said:


> Sounds like fun. You could stay in Hollywood/Universal City/Burbank area that last night since it's closer to Universal. Unless you're flying out of SNA, that's what I'd recommend.
> 
> ETA: Just realized you're in England. We'll be doing the ABD Scotland tour next month, stopping in London first because my daughter is the world's biggest anglophile. (Gets it from her mom!)



Yes, I think Universal City might be a good idea, as we're thinking maybe October so we could also do Halloween Horror Nights there (need to decide quite quickly now the DIS dates are out, although Oct isn't one of these!)

I'm the equivalent of you two being Anglophiles, but for the USA, although I'm not sure what the term is for that!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meryll83

A couple more questions 

If we're already in LA, we can meet the group at the hotel on day 1?

On departure day I think the FAQ/Tips info indicates the last leaving time for transport to LAX is 4pm. But it also says flights should not be scheduled after 7pm as it can take 1 hour to transfer to LAX. Very confused by this bit!! Can anyone help?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Super excited....booked my first ABD trip today....booked the June 8-13, 2014 Adult exclusive Backstage Magic!!!!!  I booked a pre-night stay in Hollywood along with my Adventure....can't wait...only 374 days away!!!!!


----------



## Miss SD

meryll83 said:


> A couple more questions
> 
> If we're already in LA, we can meet the group at the hotel on day 1?
> 
> On departure day I think the FAQ/Tips info indicates the last leaving time for transport to LAX is 4pm. But it also says flights should not be scheduled after 7pm as it can take 1 hour to transfer to LAX. Very confused by this bit!! Can anyone help?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I think what they mean is the last transfer leaves at 4 and, if it takes an hour to get to LAX, that would leave you "only" two hours to check in, get through security, etc., for a 7 pm flight. It's suggested that you get to the airport 2 hours before international flights.

And, yes, you can just show up at the hotel on day 1. We did that in Germany and plan to do so for Scotland.


----------



## wishiwasindisneyjen

We too are booked on the June 8th, 2014, Adults Only Backstage Magic! So excited!

I booked it on my cruise last week but still have not received an email confirmation yet. I have my confirmation number and they've taken the deposit off my credit card, but still no email. I called and they said they were so swamped with new bookings that they were running behind, but it's been a week already


----------



## meryll83

Very jealous of all those of you getting booked, we were after Oct 14 but no dates have been available. There's a possibility we could afford to go next July or August, but really need to wait and see what the flight prices are like when they're released as I imagine they could be crazy in the school holidays. Plus I guess it will be HOT!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

wishiwasindisneyjen said:


> We too are booked on the June 8th, 2014, Adults Only Backstage Magic! So excited!
> 
> I booked it on my cruise last week but still have not received an email confirmation yet. I have my confirmation number and they've taken the deposit off my credit card, but still no email. I called and they said they were so swamped with new bookings that they were running behind, but it's been a week already



woo hoo!!!!  can't wait to meet you!!!!  Only 373 more days!!!!!

That's weird about not getting your confirmation.  I booked yesterday afternoon with my travel agent and got my confirmation from ABD this morning.  Since they have already charged your credit card, I'm sure everything is okay but you might want to check back with them to make sure they have your email address correct.


----------



## wishiwasindisneyjen

I called them back today and they said they mailed my confirmation. Ok, that's fine! LOL. So happy to know of someone else on the trip, I can't wait. We had previously booked the one day tour in September but they cancelled it on us before we left. So excited to be able to do the full ABD this time!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

wishiwasindisneyjen said:


> I called them back today and they said they mailed my confirmation. Ok, that's fine! LOL. So happy to know of someone else on the trip, I can't wait. We had previously booked the one day tour in September but they cancelled it on us before we left. So excited to be able to do the full ABD this time!



Glad to hear your confirmation is in the mail.  

I was surprised when I heard that they cancelled the one-day ABD because it was AMAZING.  We took it in April 2012 before we went on the Disney cruise to Hawaii and we loved it.  It was a jam packed day and it was nice because there were only like 15 people on the trip including some people from our cruise.  It was nice to get to know them before we boarded the Disney Wonder.  

I have wanted to take this ABD for some time but after taking the one-day ABD, I KNEW I had to take it.  I am so excited that it is finally booked.  Are you arriving the day of the adventure or are you flying in before?  I am flying in the day before so that hopefully I will be adjusted to the time change on Day 1.


----------



## wishiwasindisneyjen

I'm not sure yet if we will come in the day before but probably not as we plan to stay on a few days at the end to spend more time at the parks and take a day trip to San Diego. I got the packet in the mail this weekend so that made me feel better.


----------



## YodasMom

I booked  the October 13, 2013 BSM tour a few months ago.  Don't know if anyone else here is in that tour?


----------



## peanut5399

I've been "lurking" for a little while and thought I'd un-lurk to say that my aunt and I are also going on the Oct. 13, 2013 BSM trip! We've been talking about making a pilgrimage to Disneyland together for over 20 years and we're finally making it happen. So very excited!


----------



## jsilvers

Also checking in for the 10/13/13 BSM tour...


----------



## YodasMom

Yay!!!  I'm glad I posted!!!   I'm glad to hear there will be other DISers on the tour, too!

I am soooo excited about this tour and it's been on my bucket list since they started offering it.  I'm arriving a day early and staying a few days afterward since it's been so long since I've been there.  I will be traveling alone for this trip.


----------



## peanut5399

We're arriving a day early too and staying for the week afterwards. We're doing a few extra days at Disney and then spending a few days on the Queen Mary before heading back to the East coast. Thought we'd go all out since it's a once in a lifetime trip for us.


----------



## TexasYoda

I am signed up for the 10/13/13 tour too.  This will be my first time to go to Disneyland.  I am traveling solo on this trip.  I plan to stay a few days extra after the tour to spend some more time at Disneyland and a take a day trip to San Diego.


----------



## CynthiaC925

I'm signed up for December 2014!


----------



## sayhello

CynthiaC925 said:


> I'm signed up for December 2014!


I don't see a trip for December 2014 on the site...   What are the dates?

Sayhello


----------



## CynthiaC925

Hi, I think you are not seeing it since it's sold out but John is taking names for a wait list soon.  The dates are December 14-19, 2014


----------



## sayhello

CynthiaC925 said:


> Hi, I think you are not seeing it since it's sold out but John is taking names for a wait list soon.  The dates are December 14-19, 2014


Oh, you're talking about the DIS Exclusive trip.  Duh!  I'll add you to the roll call.

Sayhello


----------



## JacksGirlz

Got the email confirmation from Kevin and we are booked for the DIS Exclusive Backstage Magic ABD July 6-11, 2014!!  It will be me and DD16.  For her birthday this year I got us both Disneyland AP's and have 5 dates set up to visit DLR.  We are capping off our "Year of Disneyland" with her 16th birthday and the BSM ABD!!  She is so excited.


----------



## kimdesimone

Hello All!  Checking in for the Southern CA trip July 22-28,  Family of 5 traveling with 3 daughters, 14, 11 and 9.  See you in 2 days!  Kim


----------



## slacter

kimdesimone said:


> Hello All!  Checking in for the Southern CA trip July 22-28,  Family of 5 traveling with 3 daughters, 14, 11 and 9.  See you in 2 days!  Kim



We're on the trip right after yours! June 30-July 5. (I think you meant June, right?)


----------



## kimdesimone

Yes. I did mean June. 1 day!


----------



## slacter

kimdesimone said:


> Yes. I did mean June. 1 day!



I was wondering, how was your stay at the Loews Hollywood Hotel?


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

We arrived at Disneyland today and when we walked through the Grand Californian tonight and saw the event board and Adventures By Disney Backstage Magic was listed for their breakfast at Storytellers....I was a bit jealous....it is going to be a long wait until June 2014....


----------



## sayhello

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> We arrived at Disneyland today and when we walked through the Grand Californian tonight and saw the event board and Adventures By Disney Backstage Magic was listed for their breakfast at Storytellers....I was a bit jealous....it is going to be a long wait until June 2014....


Sorry.  But seeing as this statement started with "We arrived at Disneyland today", I find I'm not feeling too bad for you!  

Sayhello


----------



## wishiwasindisneyjen

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> We arrived at Disneyland today and when we walked through the Grand Californian tonight and saw the event board and Adventures By Disney Backstage Magic was listed for their breakfast at Storytellers....I was a bit jealous....it is going to be a long wait until June 2014....



Just remember, it's less than a year now!


----------



## kimdesimone

Just returned today from SO CA.  WOW!  This was our first ABD trip and worth every penny.  It was fantastic.  Cannot say enough good things about entire trip.  So many surprises!  I do not want to spoil it for anyone, but we are exhausted and happy.  It was a great trip.


----------



## iloveflounder

Who are the current California guides? I was part of this tour when it first started and I dont know if they are still doing it.


----------



## iloveflounder

iloveflounder said:


> Who are the current California guides? I was part of this tour when it first started and I dont know if they are still doing it.



i meant i went on this trip about 4 years ago.


----------



## ymxbfalcon

iloveflounder said:


> Who are the current California guides? I was part of this tour when it first started and I dont know if they are still doing it.



On the DIS Exclusive Backstage Magic that took place about three weeks ago, our guides were Matt and Dean.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

kimdesimone said:


> Just returned today from SO CA.  WOW!  This was our first ABD trip and worth every penny.  It was fantastic.  Cannot say enough good things about entire trip.  So many surprises!  I do not want to spoil it for anyone, but we are exhausted and happy.  It was a great trip.



So glad to hear that you enjoyed your trip and that it was worth the $$$$$.  

I was wondering...do you tip the shuttle person that picks you up at the airport and takes you to the Lowes Hotel as well as the one that takes you back to LAX?  Or are these covered by ABD?  I'm trying to create my budget for the trip.


----------



## sayhello

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> So glad to hear that you enjoyed your trip and that it was worth the $$$$$.
> 
> I was wondering...do you tip the shuttle person that picks you up at the airport and takes you to the Lowes Hotel as well as the one that takes you back to LAX?  Or are these covered by ABD?  I'm trying to create my budget for the trip.


If the transfers are provided by ABD, then they are already tipped by ABD.  The only people provided by ABD that aren't tipped are the Adventure Guides.  

Feel free to tip the airport transportation folks extra if you want to, but it's not needed or expected.

Sayhello


----------



## kimdesimone

Week of June 22-28 2013, the guides were Christian and Natalia.


----------



## slacter

ymxbfalcon said:


> On the DIS Exclusive Backstage Magic that took place about three weeks ago, our guides were Matt and Dean.



We also have Matt and Dean for our BSM this week, starting tomorrow.


----------



## mollygirl13

Just booked Backstage Magic March 23-28, 2014 

It will be me (Jacquelyn), DH (Chris), Mom (Patricia) & Dad (Dennis), My twin (Jennifer) & brother-in-law (Jim)

Looking forward to a fantastic trip. We live near Philadelphia and have never been to the West Coast before!  We also booked 2 extra days in DL to play a little while longer!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Just got back from an amazing 6 day trip to Disneyland...I took the Walk in Walt's Disneyland Footsteps Tour on June 30 and it was amazing.  I got a little teary eyed in Walt's Apartment...seeing the actual lamp that is lit in the window was amazing and just to be in the apartment was incredible.  I kept pinching myself because I felt it was a dream.  Megan was the CM that showed us the apartment and talked about all the history of it and its furnishings...It was incredible to see how technologically advanced Walt was when the apartment was built.  

So after taking the one day ABD Lights Camera Magic tour in April 2012 and now this tour, I am super excited about the 5 day Backstage Magic ABD.  Of course I wish I didn't have to wait until June 2014 but I know that the wait is going to be worth it.


----------



## slacter

Still here at DLR after our BSM tour. Spent yesterday at the pool and had dinner with two families from our trip at are still here. Great friendships do form on these trips! Had Matt and Dean for our tour. Matt flew down to Australia to handle that ABD tour, while Dean is starting another BSM today. He said he's got someone new to train for tours.  

Our BSM was awesome...and so worth the money spent!

Between now and December, the Loews Hollywood Hotel is undergoing renovations. Currently, the main entrance is closed and a back door is being used. Based on what I saw, the results are going to be outstanding. We got to stay in the new rooms on the top floors. The only thing I had an issue with is that the beds in our room were full size, too small for two people to sleep comfortably. I recommend asking ABD that anyone with more than three people request an extra room (three because they offer roll away beds). We had one family of four request two rooms the entire trip because they figured one bath for a mom, dad, and two teenage girls was not enough. I believe their cost was an extra $100 per day. 

Bed size at the Grand Californian was fine. We didn't feel a need for an extra room there. Regardless of size, all beds were very comfy in both hotels.

For anyone planning extra days after, you might not be spending them by yourself in the parks. The people we met are now great friends.


----------



## Tara1979

Hello,  been enjoying the DISboards website reading various posts but have never got an account to reply or post anything until now.  My husband and I will be on the California trip in October for the adults only week.  Are there many people signed up out there for that trip?  We love Walt Disney World and the Disney cruises but have never been to Disneyland before since we live on the East coast.  We were married at Disney's Yacht Club and have taken several backstage tours of the Orlando parks.  We are super excited for the October trip since we are such big fans.  Any idea when a more detailed itinerary comes out?  It seems like lots of people that have taken the Backstage California trip in the past have really enjoyed it.


----------



## sayhello

Tara1979 said:


> Hello,  been enjoying the DISboards website reading various posts but have never got an account to reply or post anything until now.  My husband and I will be on the California trip in October for the adults only week.  Are there many people signed up out there for that trip?  We love Walt Disney World and the Disney cruises but have never been to Disneyland before since we live on the East coast.  We were married at Disney's Yacht Club and have taken several backstage tours of the Orlando parks.  We are super excited for the October trip since we are such big fans.  Any idea when a more detailed itinerary comes out?  It seems like lots of people that have taken the Backstage California trip in the past have really enjoyed it.


Do you mean the trip from Oct 13 - 18, 2013?  I'm assuming that's the one you mean, because it's the only October trip that I see marked as Adults Only.  If that is the trip you mean, then if you look at the Roll Call on the first post of this thread, you will see that there are several other DISers signed up for that trip!  (YodasMom, peanut5399 & jsilvers).  Let me know, and I'll add you to the Roll Call.

Sayhello


----------



## Tara1979

Yes, that's the one I am referring to, Oct.13-18.  We are flying out 2 days early to see more of California.  Sure, add me to the roll call.


----------



## TexasYoda

sayhello said:


> Do you mean the trip from Oct 13 - 18, 2013?  I'm assuming that's the one you mean, because it's the only October trip that I see marked as Adults Only.  If that is the trip you mean, then if you look at the Roll Call on the first post of this thread, you will see that there are several other DISers signed up for that trip!  (YodasMom, peanut5399 & jsilvers).  Let me know, and I'll add you to the Roll Call.
> 
> Sayhello


You missed my post on June 10'th.  I am going solo on the October trip.


----------



## sayhello

TexasYoda said:


> You missed my post on June 10'th.  I am going solo on the October trip.


So sorry!  I've added you to the Roll Call for that trip, too!  Looks like there's a good DISBoards group going!  

Sayhello


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Tara1979 said:


> Yes, that's the one I am referring to, Oct.13-18.  We are flying out 2 days early to see more of California.  Sure, add me to the roll call.



Glad to see that ABD decided to go with the October trip....this is the trip I originally wanted but decided on the June adults only ABD...

Also, sayhello could you also update the roll call for the June ABD that I am travelling solo...thanks in advance


----------



## sayhello

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Also, sayhello could you also update the roll call for the June ABD that I am travelling solo...thanks in advance


Done!

Sayhello


----------



## MOMTOCUTESTDOGEVER

I just read a trip report and there was mention about eating breakfast at Club 33.  How often does that change? I don't see it advertised on the website but that would be a huge draw for me and DH, and it would be so disappointing to not get to do it if we were expecting it.


----------



## sayhello

MOMTOCUTESTDOGEVER said:


> I just read a trip report and there was mention about eating breakfast at Club 33.  How often does that change? I don't see it advertised on the website but that would be a huge draw for me and DH, and it would be so disappointing to not get to do it if we were expecting it.


The reason it's not on the website is because it *is* one of those "It may happen and it may not" kind of things.  If someone has Club 33 booked up, or there's a special event going on, etc, then you can't go.  So they don't advertise it, and if you get to go, it's a bonus.  They don't want anyone counting on it.

Sayhello


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

MOMTOCUTESTDOGEVER said:


> I just read a trip report and there was mention about eating breakfast at Club 33.  How often does that change? I don't see it advertised on the website but that would be a huge draw for me and DH, and it would be so disappointing to not get to do it if we were expecting it.





sayhello said:


> The reason it's not on the website is because it *is* one of those "It may happen and it may not" kind of things.  If someone has Club 33 booked up, or there's a special event going on, etc, then you can't go.  So they don't advertise it, and if you get to go, it's a bonus.  They don't want anyone counting on it.
> 
> Sayhello



This would be the icing on the cake for me....keeping fingers crossed...

Have a question for those that have taken BSM ABD trips before....I see that breakfast is included on your last morning but it says "at your leisure".  Is this not a goodbye breakfast with everyone on your tour?  I ask because I am trying to figure out which flight home to book.  I will be flying home on the last day of the tour (a Friday) and since I will be considered to be travelling "internationally" (even though it is only to Canada) I have to be at LAX 3 hours before my flight so I am wondering if I should book the 1:30 pm flight (have to be at airport by 10:30 am) or the 3:45 pm flight (be at the airport by 12:45 pm)....both flights are non-stop and are the same price...


----------



## slacter

A leisurely breakfast means there's nothing planned after, so you don't have to get down there at the same time as everyone else, but most do.

I'd take the later flight, personally. That would allow a more leisurely pace that morning after all the rushing around the days before. However, both would be fine and would not cause you to rush.


----------



## LittleKittyMarie

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> This would be the icing on the cake for me....keeping fingers crossed...
> 
> Have a question for those that have taken BSM ABD trips before....I see that breakfast is included on your last morning but it says "at your leisure".  Is this not a goodbye breakfast with everyone on your tour?  I ask because I am trying to figure out which flight home to book.  I will be flying home on the last day of the tour (a Friday) and since I will be considered to be travelling "internationally" (even though it is only to Canada) I have to be at LAX 3 hours before my flight so I am wondering if I should book the 1:30 pm flight (have to be at airport by 10:30 am) or the 3:45 pm flight (be at the airport by 12:45 pm)....both flights are non-stop and are the same price...



We just did the BSM a few weeks ago and we also flew home to Canada on the Friday it ended. We did the 3:45 flight which was great for us, we had time to go back into Disneyland by ourselves and see a lot that there wasn't time for on the tour (a park pass for that day is included in the trip anyway).


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

slacter said:


> A leisurely breakfast means there's nothing planned after, so you don't have to get down there at the same time as everyone else, but most do.
> 
> I'd take the later flight, personally. That would allow a more leisurely pace that morning after all the rushing around the days before. However, both would be fine and would not cause you to rush.



Thanks for the explanation....and the flight tips...



LittleKittyMarie said:


> We just did the BSM a few weeks ago and we also flew home to Canada on the Friday it ended. We did the 3:45 flight which was great for us, we had time to go back into Disneyland by ourselves and see a lot that there wasn't time for on the tour (a park pass for that day is included in the trip anyway).



Thanks Nicole....I was leaning towards this flight but didn't want to spend all day in the airport...a quick trip to the park sounds like a great way to end the trip...BTW...how was your ABD?  I have been wanting to take this trip since it began and I cannot believe I am actually booked...I think it will feel more real this weekend when I finally book my flights....


----------



## LittleKittyMarie

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Thanks Nicole....I was leaning towards this flight but didn't want to spend all day in the airport...a quick trip to the park sounds like a great way to end the trip...BTW...how was your ABD?  I have been wanting to take this trip since it began and I cannot believe I am actually booked...I think it will feel more real this weekend when I finally book my flights....


Ending in Disneyland was really great!

Our ABD was amazing! I was expecting great things, and my expectations were really surpassed. I knew quite a few of the surprises from reading the DIS but I was still surprised at some of the magic they make! You're going to have the best time!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

LittleKittyMarie said:


> Ending in Disneyland was really great!
> 
> Our ABD was amazing! I was expecting great things, and my expectations were really surpassed. I knew quite a few of the surprises from reading the DIS but I was still surprised at some of the magic they make! You're going to have the best time!



That's good to know that reading reviews did not ruin the surprises...I was a little worried when I read a very detailed review and then thought...I shouldn't have read that...I have vowed not to read any more reviews before my trip....

BTW...booked my flights this weekend so now it feels real...goofy, I know but that's me.


----------



## YodasMom

I'm arriving the day before my tour so I will already be checked into my room at the Loews the day before the Tour starts.  I'm planning some things to do earlier on the day the tour starts.  What time do I have to be back at the Hotel for the start of the tour and is there any pre-registration before the "Welcome" dinner?

Really excited!!!


----------



## ymxbfalcon

YodasMom said:


> I'm arriving the day before my tour so I will already be checked into my room at the Loews the day before the Tour starts.  I'm planning some things to do earlier on the day the tour starts.  What time do I have to be back at the Hotel for the start of the tour and is there any pre-registration before the "Welcome" dinner?
> 
> Really excited!!!



Every trip is different, but I believe that we met for the welcome dinner at 4:45, with it "officially" beginning at 5:00 PM. I just pulled out the letter that our guides left for us in our rooms when we first checked in, and it says that they were available in the lobby that first day from 9:00 AM-3:00 PM. They pretty much just introduced themselves and took our lunch order for the next day at that point; it was very informal.


----------



## YodasMom

ymxbfalcon said:


> Every trip is different, but I believe that we met for the welcome dinner at 4:45, with it "officially" beginning at 5:00 PM. I just pulled out the letter that our guides left for us in our rooms when we first checked in, and it says that they were available in the lobby that first day from 9:00 AM-3:00 PM. They pretty much just introduced themselves and took our lunch order for the next day at that point; it was very informal.



Thanks!  I'll try to be back at the hotel by 2 PM from my jaunt!


----------



## pixiepirate

My sister and I are considering BSM as our first ABD tour.  We are debating between the June or October adults exclusive trips.  If anyone who has toured during these times could give me some info on the weather and park crowds it would be a big help.  I believe the Monday of the October trip would be Columbus Day, though we would be on the Hollywood leg of the tour on that day, I wonder if it would impact the crowds for the rest of the week.

Thanks


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

pixiepirate said:


> My sister and I are considering BSM as our first ABD tour.  We are debating between the June or October adults exclusive trips.  If anyone who has toured during these times could give me some info on the weather and park crowds it would be a big help.  I believe the Monday of the October trip would be Columbus Day, though we would be on the Hollywood leg of the tour on that day, I wonder if it would impact the crowds for the rest of the week.
> 
> Thanks



We were at DL/DCA last year after our cruise for a few days the weekend after Columbus day and I don't recall it being too crowded...of course the weekends always seem more crowded than the weekdays...


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Question RE:  Tour Group Size

I do have a question....I read on another thread about the BSM tour and the person said their tour was sold out which meant there were 44 people on the tour...I thought ABD tour groups were kept smaller, especially for the price?  I guess we were spoiled with our one day ABD Lights Camera Magic tour as it was only 15 people...Was I wrong to think that the tour groups would be kept to about 20 people?  44 seems like a lot of people to tour with...can anyone with experience with these tours advise if this is a "normal" size tour group (44)....


----------



## sayhello

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Question RE:  Tour Group Size
> 
> I do have a question....I read on another thread about the BSM tour and the person said their tour was sold out which meant there were 44 people on the tour...I thought ABD tour groups were kept smaller, especially for the price?  I guess we were spoiled with our one day ABD Lights Camera Magic tour as it was only 15 people...Was I wrong to think that the tour groups would be kept to about 20 people?  44 seems like a lot of people to tour with...can anyone with experience with these tours advise if this is a "normal" size tour group (44)....


There are a few ABD's where the capacity is a bit less (Quest for the West is less than 44, I believe because of the capacity of Brooks Lake Lodge).  But for most of the Adventures, the max number is 44.  It *was* 40 a while back, but has been 44 for at least a couple of years.

So yes, 44 is the "normal" maximum.  15 is probably closer to the minimum they will run a trip with, and 20 would still be considered a small group.

I take off-season trips (May & September) and the counts have been 14, 15, 39, 28 & 18.   The ones with less than 20 people have all been Adults Only.

The number is kind of relative.  44 *is* a small number compared to some other tour companies.  It's pretty comparable to many others.  I did the ABD Med cruise add-on with 39 people, and it was surprisingly not that much different from the trips I've done with far fewer people.  The Adventure Guides are really adept at keeping everyone moving.  The only time I really noticed the group was that large was bathroom breaks, and when we went to buy gelato.  That did take a bit of extra time.

Sayhello


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Thanks sayhello....I am booked on an adults only so I will keep my fingers crossed but will expect a larger group...better to know now than to be surprised that first night....there is no backing out now...flights are booked and ABD is slowly being paid off....


----------



## pixiepirate

We are booked for BSM Oct 12-17, 2014!  Our first ABD.   Please add me (pixiepirate) and sis (dzalice) to the roll call.  It's gonna be a long wait.


----------



## sayhello

pixiepirate said:


> We are booked for BSM Oct 12-17, 2014!  Our first ABD.   Please add me (pixiepirate) and sis (dzalice) to the roll call.  It's gonna be a long wait.


Done!  That's the hard part about booking ABD's ahead of time!  The wait is *so* hard!  But it will be worth it!  

Sayhello


----------



## pixiepirate

Thanks, sayhello.  We wanted to try a shorter ABD trip as we are considering their Australia tour a couple of years down the road.


----------



## pudinhd

pixiepirate said:


> We are booked for BSM Oct 12-17, 2014!  Our first ABD.   Please add me (pixiepirate) and sis (dzalice) to the roll call.  It's gonna be a long wait.



My husband and I just booked this (adults only!) trip this morning!!  We went on a Backstage Magic trip in 2009 but are looking forward to visiting certain places again and others for the first time!    We are also hoping that Mickey's Halloween Party will be included!!  Only 13 months to go!


----------



## YodasMom

pudinhd said:


> My husband and I just booked this (adults only!) trip this morning!!  We went on a Backstage Magic trip in 2009 but are looking forward to visiting certain places again and others for the first time!    We are also hoping that Mickey's Halloween Party will be included!!  Only 13 months to go!



Yay!!!  I hope you enjoy your trip!

It's exactly one month until I leave for next month's BSM tour.  Expecting a special "box" soon!   So excited!


----------



## pudinhd

YodasMom said:


> Yay!!!  I hope you enjoy your trip!
> 
> It's exactly one month until I leave for next month's BSM tour.  Expecting a special "box" soon!   So excited!



Yay!!  I am excited for you!!!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Just read on the Disneyland thread that Club 33 is closing for 6 months starting in January 2014 for major renovations....guess we won't get to dine here on our ABD


----------



## Tara1979

October 13-18 Backstage Magic people, did you get your box with itinerary and back packs in the mail today?  It was exciting to come home from work and see the box sitting there.  Only a month to go, so excited!  Look forward to meeting those of you on our trip soon.


----------



## YodasMom

Yes, it was my BOX that arrived today for the Oct 13-18 BSM tour (and not my curtain order)!!!!   LOL!!!

I actually just opened it since I still had so much work to finish when I got home.  I am so excited!  Have I said that enough?!?!? 

Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## peanut5399

I feel as though "so excited" is going to be the theme of the next month for all of us! Can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## wishiwasindisneyjen

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Just read on the Disneyland thread that Club 33 is closing for 6 months starting in January 2014 for major renovations....guess we won't get to dine here on our ABD



When we were trying to decide between February and June we were told we'd have a better chance of getting into the renovated Club 33 in June. So lets still hold out hope that we will get to dine there!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

wishiwasindisneyjen said:


> When we were trying to decide between February and June we were told we'd have a better chance of getting into the renovated Club 33 in June. So lets still hold out hope that we will get to dine there!


 
My understanding is that they are going to do their best to reopen in the timeframe they are telling everyone that it will be done.

My fingers are crossed for you all.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

wishiwasindisneyjen said:


> When we were trying to decide between February and June we were told we'd have a better chance of getting into the renovated Club 33 in June. So lets still hold out hope that we will get to dine there!





Mary Jo said:


> My understanding is that they are going to do their best to reopen in the timeframe they are telling everyone that it will be done.
> 
> My fingers are crossed for you all.



I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed!!!!!


----------



## silmarg

I will be doing the Dis Exclusive BSM in Feb.

I am kinda bummed about Club 33.  But I think I will purposefully not read about other BSMs.... so it can all be a surprise.

Here is my question... I plan to fly in Fri nite, but BSM does not start until Monday.  I plan on staying at Grand Cal Villas (hopefully) or Disneyland Hotel.  Will ABD provide transfers to Lowes or is that on my dime?


----------



## sayhello

silmarg said:


> I will be doing the Dis Exclusive BSM in Feb.
> 
> I am kinda bummed about Club 33.  But I think I will purposefully not read about other BSMs.... so it can all be a surprise.
> 
> Here is my question... I plan to fly in Fri nite, but BSM does not start until Monday.  I plan on staying at Grand Cal Villas (hopefully) or Disneyland Hotel.  Will ABD provide transfers to Lowes or is that on my dime?


I'm pretty sure that's on your dime.  ABD's transfers, I believe, are from LAX to Lowes.  You could, however, possibly do one of the buses that run between DLR and LAX on the day the ABD starts, and get picked up at LAX.  Don't know if that would be helpful or not. 

Sayhello


----------



## pudinhd

silmarg said:


> I will be doing the Dis Exclusive BSM in Feb.
> 
> I am kinda bummed about Club 33.  But I think I will purposefully not read about other BSMs.... so it can all be a surprise.
> 
> Here is my question... I plan to fly in Fri nite, but BSM does not start until Monday.  I plan on staying at Grand Cal Villas (hopefully) or Disneyland Hotel.  Will ABD provide transfers to Lowes or is that on my dime?



We live in SoCal and this is what we are doing for our BSM in October of 2014.  We are driving to the GCH where self parking will be included and were given a meeting time the day the trip starts.  I believe a town car will pick us up and take us to the hotel in Hollywood.  I would give them a call and make arrangements.


----------



## sayhello

pudinhd said:


> We live in SoCal and this is what we are doing for our BSM in October of 2014.  We are driving to the GCH where self parking will be included and were given a meeting time the day the trip starts.  I believe a town car will pick us up and take us to the hotel in Hollywood.  I would give them a call and make arrangements.


Oh, that's very cool!  I didn't know they'd do that.    I guess it never hurts to ask.  

silmarg, I think you'd want to check with Kevin about that.

Sayhello


----------



## Miss SD

sayhello said:


> Oh, that's very cool!  I didn't know they'd do that.    I guess it never hurts to ask.
> 
> silmarg, I think you'd want to check with Kevin about that.
> 
> Sayhello



DD and I have taken the BSM tour three times (yes, I know, crazy!), and each time we drove up from San Diego. We took our car to the front of the GCH as if we were checking in. We told the person at the Concierge desk that we were there, and they gave us a slip to put on our dashboard. We then drove the car to GCH's lot across the street. A town car drove us to the Hollywood hotel for two of the adventures, and we took a standard passenger van the third time. I think the town car's pick-up time is 1 p.m. (Check on that, of course.) And make sure to confirm with ABD or your travel agent that you will, indeed, need a pickup from the Grand. I called ABD at least twice each time to make sure!


----------



## pudinhd

Miss SD said:


> DD and I have taken the BSM tour three times (yes, I know, crazy!), and each time we drove up from San Diego. We took our car to the front of the GCH as if we were checking in. We told the person at the Concierge desk that we were there, and they gave us a slip to put on our dashboard. We then drove the car to GCH's lot across the street. A town car drove us to the Hollywood hotel for two of the adventures, and we took a standard passenger van the third time. I think the town car's pick-up time is 1 p.m. (Check on that, of course.) And make sure to confirm with ABD or your travel agent that you will, indeed, need a pickup from the Grand. I called ABD at least twice each time to make sure!



Our BSM trip will be our second time, so I'm glad we aren't the only ones doing it more than once.    Our first trip was in 2009 and I know there have been a lot of changes since then.  I hope it will be just as special as the first time!!


----------



## sayhello

pudinhd said:


> Our BSM trip will be our second time, so I'm glad we aren't the only ones doing it more than once.    Our first trip was in 2009 and I know there have been a lot of changes since then.  I hope it will be just as special as the first time!!


I know lots of folks who have done BSM multiple times.  And have signed up to do it yet again.   I have a sneaky suspicion it will be at least as special as the first time, if not more so!

Sayhello


----------



## Miss SD

sayhello said:


> I know lots of folks who have done BSM multiple times.  And have signed up to do it yet again.   I have a sneaky suspicion it will be at least as special as the first time, if not more so!
> 
> Sayhello



Yes, it is! Our first BSM was in 2009 and our third was in 2012 (with the DIS Podcast team) and the trip changed a little each time. I hope to go again with the DIS, maybe in 2015. The tour itself is amazing, and, since I'm from San Diego and visit at least once in the summer, I don't have flights to worry about. Those five nights on BSM go by quickly, that's for sure!


----------



## BethieTink

Just booked the Adult Departure for October 2014!! 

The tour starts on our 12th anniversary. Seems to be a good way to celebrate.


----------



## pudinhd

BethieTink said:


> Just booked the Adult Departure for October 2014!!
> 
> The tour starts on our 12th anniversary. Seems to be a good way to celebrate.



Happy Early Anniversary!!  

Only 13 more months to go...


----------



## Chris931

My husband and I will be on the Oct 2014 adult only trip too!  It will be our first ABD trip.  

For those who have done this trip before, I have a few questions...

Did you feel like you wanted more free time in the parks?  Enough that you wanted to stay an extra day or two?

We are thinking a red eye back to NY so we would have the full day on the last day but then we would need our own transportation to the airport.   Anyone have an idea of the cost of a cab or town car to the airport?


----------



## Miss SD

Chris931 said:


> My husband and I will be on the Oct 2014 adult only trip too!  It will be our first ABD trip.
> 
> For those who have done this trip before, I have a few questions...
> 
> Did you feel like you wanted more free time in the parks?  Enough that you wanted to stay an extra day or two?
> 
> We are thinking a red eye back to NY so we would have the full day on the last day but then we would need our own transportation to the airport.   Anyone have an idea of the cost of a cab or town car to the airport?



Why won't ABD provide the car service? Do they enforce a departure cutoff time?

And we spent the tour's official final day in the parks. We drove our own car to the tour so we didn't ask about late airport transfers.


----------



## Chris931

I thought I read that 4 pm was the latest they would do an airport transfer.  

If we stayed an extra night or two we would probably switch to a near by hotel... then we would definitely need a car to the airport.


----------



## Miss SD

Chris931 said:


> I thought I read that 4 pm was the latest they would do an airport transfer.
> 
> If we stayed an extra night or two we would probably switch to a near by hotel... then we would definitely need a car to the airport.



OK, I didn't realize they had a cutoff time. That's too bad.

You'll certainly save money staying offsite. You have a lot of choices because so many hotels/motels are within walking distance. Not that we wanted to do much more walking after the tour. It's an exhausting trip, but so fabulous!


----------



## pudinhd

Chris931 said:


> My husband and I will be on the Oct 2014 adult only trip too!  It will be our first ABD trip.
> 
> For those who have done this trip before, I have a few questions...
> 
> Did you feel like you wanted more free time in the parks?  Enough that you wanted to stay an extra day or two?
> 
> We are thinking a red eye back to NY so we would have the full day on the last day but then we would need our own transportation to the airport.   Anyone have an idea of the cost of a cab or town car to the airport?



We are on the trip with you in October, but did it back in 2009.  I don't recall feeling like we didn't have enough time in the parks...  However, we were annual passholders, so I don't know if we would be a good couple to measure it by.  As of now, we aren't planning on having the passes next year, so we are staying an extra night to enjoy the last full day of the park tickets.

I also didn't know there was a cut off time for airport transfer.  I would definitely ask if there is any way to work with your plans!

Glad you are joining us!


----------



## Chris931

Ok.. We decided to take the red eye and use the latest ABD departure of 4 pm back to the airport.  We will be early for our flight but that's fine.

I have a park pass question..  I want to be sure that we can use the parks on the last day after breakfast for the rest of the day.  I asked ABD by email and they said that we get a 4 day hopper pass on Day 3.  But then they said we might not want to use it the day we arrive in DL so we can use in on the last day after breakfast.

That doesn't make sense to me... if we get it on Day 3, and it's a 4 day pass.. then Day 3, Day 4, Day 5, Day 6... that's 4 days... so it should be fine, right??

Am I missing something?


----------



## Miss SD

Chris931 said:


> Ok.. We decided to take the red eye and use the latest ABD departure of 4 pm back to the airport.  We will be early for our flight but that's fine.
> 
> I have a park pass question..  I want to be sure that we can use the parks on the last day after breakfast for the rest of the day.  I asked ABD by email and they said that we get a 4 day hopper pass on Day 3.  But then they said we might not want to use it the day we arrive in DL so we can use in on the last day after breakfast.
> 
> That doesn't make sense to me... if we get it on Day 3, and it's a 4 day pass.. then Day 3, Day 4, Day 5, Day 6... that's 4 days... so it should be fine, right??
> 
> Am I missing something?



No, they're wrong, unless something's changed since last year. You get a four-day hopper: The first day you use to go to DL for ADB's evening activities (Day 3 of the tour); the second day you go on the DL part of the tour (Day 4 of the tour); the third day you go on the DCA part of your tour (Day 5 of the tour); the fourth day you can use it after breakfast (Day 6 of the tour). Unless they're giving you 3-day hoppers, you're fine.


----------



## BethieTink

pudinhd said:


> Happy Early Anniversary!!
> 
> Only 13 more months to go...



Thanks!! 

We just called ABD and added two nights at the Loews. Getting very excited about this trip already. 

Woohoo!!!


----------



## iloveflounder

are you guys wearing a costume for the Halloween party? Coz we did last year and it was so much fun.


----------



## Chris931

To anyone who is doing the Adults Only trip in October 2014..

Would you be interested in a facebook group for just us?  I use facebook more than this site and might be another way to communicate.

I'm happy to set it up if there is interest.   Send me a PM with your info if you want in  

Christine


----------



## pudinhd

Chris931 said:


> To anyone who is doing the Adults Only trip in October 2014..
> 
> Would you be interested in a facebook group for just us?  I use facebook more than this site and might be another way to communicate.
> 
> I'm happy to set it up if there is interest.   Send me a PM with your info if you want in
> 
> Christine



I just sent you a PM.  I am rarely on Facebook, but it's a great idea!


----------



## Chris931

Ok folks on the Oct 12 2014 ABD Backstage Magic.. we now have a facebook group

It is called "Backstage Magic ABD October 2014"

Just ask to join and you'll all set.


----------



## DisneyMommy9

Has anyone done this with a 7 year old?


----------



## julmops

Booked on the Adults only departure on jan 25th, 2015!
Long time to wait but already very excited!! We will combine it with a few extra days in Grand Californian and a week in Aulani (booked with DVC points).
Anyone else already booked?


----------



## alliebelle3

mollygirl13 said:


> Just booked Backstage Magic March 23-28, 2014   It will be me (Jacquelyn), DH (Chris), Mom (Patricia) & Dad (Dennis), My twin (Jennifer) & brother-in-law (Jim)  Looking forward to a fantastic trip. We live near Philadelphia and have never been to the West Coast before!  We also booked 2 extra days in DL to play a little while longer!



Hi!!! I'll be on this trip as well. It's going to be me, my DH and inlaws. We are all so excited. We're from the east coast too. Counting down the days till March!


----------



## mollygirl13

alliebelle3 said:


> Hi!!! I'll be on this trip as well. It's going to be me, my DH and inlaws. We are all so excited. We're from the east coast too. Counting down the days till March!



Awesome!!! Looking forward to meeting all of you!!


----------



## silmarg

Forgive me if this is a "dumb" question... but I may as well ask.

I am going on the Feb DIS exclusive BSM.  I plan to arrive in time to get two full days in the parks.

I work at a firm that has a significant business relationship w Disney and, as a result, we get 20% off tickets to both Disney World and Disneyland.  Unfortunately, we can only buy certain ticket types - for example at DL we can only get 1day1park or 3dayHoppers.

I know at Disney World our tickets are fully upgradable and I can get 100 cents of the value of the ticket even though I only paid 80 cents... if I were to extend the ticket beyond the days originally alloted for.

Does anyone know if the same math applies to DL?

I can purchase a 1day1Park ticket for $73.60.  But ideally would want a 2 day hopper.  So can I buy the ticket for $73.60 and upgrade to a two day hopper for an additional $118 ($210-$92)?

Alternatively, I may just but 2 1day1park tickets for $147.20 ($73.60*2) and save $ for souveniers.

Also a dumb question, ABD itself doesnt offer discounted tickets for folks coming early do they?


That said (and a separate / second question for those w BSM experience), should I alter my touring of the parks in advance of BSM in light of the what we will experience on the tour.  Not withstanding ABD, this will be our 3rd trip to DL - so its not totally a new experience for us.


----------



## sayhello

silmarg said:


> Forgive me if this is a "dumb" question... but I may as well ask.
> 
> I am going on the Feb DIS exclusive BSM.  I plan to arrive in time to get two full days in the parks.
> 
> I work at a firm that has a significant business relationship w Disney and, as a result, we get 20% off tickets to both Disney World and Disneyland.  Unfortunately, we can only buy certain ticket types - for example at DL we can only get 1day1park or 3dayHoppers.
> 
> I know at Disney World our tickets are fully upgradable and I can get 100 cents of the value of the ticket even though I only paid 80 cents... if I were to extend the ticket beyond the days originally alloted for.
> 
> Does anyone know if the same math applies to DL?
> 
> I can purchase a 1day1Park ticket for $73.60.  But ideally would want a 2 day hopper.  So can I buy the ticket for $73.60 and upgrade to a two day hopper for an additional $118 ($210-$92)?
> 
> Alternatively, I may just but 2 1day1park tickets for $147.20 ($73.60*2) and save $ for souveniers.
> 
> Also a dumb question, ABD itself doesnt offer discounted tickets for folks coming early do they?


Never a dumb question!    Since the first question is really more of a general Disneyland policy question (rather than an ABD specific question) you may have better luck getting an answer on the Disneyland Forum:

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=26

And for the discounted tickets from ABD question, I'd suggest you check with Kevin.  He knows all the ins and outs of what ABD does & doesn't offer for these trips.

Sayhello


----------



## silmarg

sayhello said:


> Never a dumb question!    Since the first question is really more of a general Disneyland policy question (rather than an ABD specific question) you may have better luck getting an answer on the Disneyland Forum:  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=26  And for the discounted tickets from ABD question, I'd suggest you check with Kevin.  He knows all the ins and outs of what ABD does & doesn't offer for these trips.  Sayhello



I did also post on the DL thread. Seems like there is no bridging of park tickets at DL like there is at wdw (so they only give u credit for what you paid for the ticket, not what it's worth). In that case, it's only worth buying a discounted ticket if u are going to use it as issued. 

Will wait for Kevin to get back and ask if ABD has special pricing for tickets


----------



## sager1969

Howdy from the frozen land called Texas!  I am taking my DS13 on a surprise trip for his 14th birthday.  We will be on the July 13th, 2014 trip.   So far I have been good at keeping it secret.  His birthday is 7/12.  We are getting up and heading to the airport.  He will not know until we get there what we are doing.  I have kept it quiet since October.  I only have 5 months to go.....  Wish me luck!


----------



## sayhello

sager1969 said:


> Howdy from the frozen land called Texas!  I am taking my DS13 on a surprise trip for his 14th birthday.  We will be on the July 13th, 2014 trip.   So far I have been good at keeping it secret.  His birthday is 7/12.  We are getting up and heading to the airport.  He will not know until we get there what we are doing.  I have kept it quiet since October.  I only have 5 months to go.....  Wish me luck!


Best of luck!    That's a long time to keep a surprise, but I have faith you'll make it!

I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post.

Sayhello


----------



## Daddy Dinosaur

Just found out today that my Husband has booked us on the Southern California ABD.  We are so excited.  We travel on the 25th May 2014.  The itinerary sounds amazing!! This is our first ABD is anyone else booked for this adventure?


----------



## sayhello

Daddy Dinosaur said:


> Just found out today that my Husband has booked us on the Southern California ABD.  We are so excited.  We travel on the 25th May 2014.  The itinerary sounds amazing!! This is our first ABD is anyone else booked for this adventure?


Congrats on your first ABD!  I always warn people... Beware, they are HIGHLY addictive!  

I've added you to the Roll Call on the first page.  Is it just you and your Husband, or will there be others in your traveling party?

Sayhello


----------



## higitusfigitus

So excited I saw this thread as I'm counting down the days to my Backstage Magic Tour in October. 2 months ago I booked my tour and after talking about every detail of the trip, my Mom decided to join me! I love that I have converted her into a Disney Nerd to. We will be going on the October 26-31 tour, staying in Disneyland for a few days after, and then continuing on to spend a few days at Huntington Beach. Although we have been to Disney World a few times recently, we haven't been to Disneyland since 1991!!!  We are very excited about this amazing Disney travel opportunity!
Keep Moving Forward,
Rachel (& my Mom Sue)


----------



## pixiepirate

We are close to the 6 month date and starting to look at booking our airfare.  I was wondering about arrival times.  We need to be at LAX by 1PM.  Is an 11:30 or 11:55 arrival time cutting it too close?  Should I be looking for an earlier arrival time?  Will that mean hanging around the airport longer waiting for pickup?


----------



## sayhello

pixiepirate said:


> We are close to the 6 month date and starting to look at booking our airfare.  I was wondering about arrival times.  We need to be at LAX by 1PM.  Is an 11:30 or 11:55 arrival time cutting it too close?  Should I be looking for an earlier arrival time?  Will that mean hanging around the airport longer waiting for pickup?


Personally, I suggest arriving at least the day before, to allow for flight issues and to adjust to the time difference.  If you must arrive day of, I think the times you are picking are cutting it close, in case there are flight delays.

I believe Backstage Magic is one of the trips where they do multiple transfers based on when you arrive, so you shouldn't have to wait around the airport.  I'm sure someone who has been on this trip will correct me if I'm wrong!

Sayhello


----------



## YodasMom

pixiepirate said:


> We are close to the 6 month date and starting to look at booking our airfare.  I was wondering about arrival times.  We need to be at LAX by 1PM.  Is an 11:30 or 11:55 arrival time cutting it too close?  Should I be looking for an earlier arrival time?  Will that mean hanging around the airport longer waiting for pickup?



Being from the land of "not-so-good" weather, I also recommend flying in the day before and getting acclimated to the time change, etc.  That way, you will not have to worry about possible flight delays.  I did the tour last October and am really glad I arrived a day early.  I'm also doing it again in July.  It's a really busy trip, so it's nice to have the one pre-day to take it easy!

There were several of us who arrived around the same time at LAX, yet I think we were all picked up separately at LAX by their contracted drivers and transported to the hotel.  There was someone waiting for me near baggage pick-up when I arrived.  I didn't have to wait at all.  I would not feel comfortable arriving so close to 1:00 PM, but some people do it.


----------



## pixiepirate

Thank you sayhello and YodasMom for your input.  We don't have the option of adding on an extra day so we will definitely be going with the much earlier flight which arrives around 9:30.  Hopefully that will give us plenty of time to absorb any possible delays.  We are also from the Chicago area.  With the neverending winter we have had so far this year, who know what October will be like.   I will definitely be adding in the day early on our next trip.


----------



## TexasMouseFan

We received our adventure box for our May 25th trip!  We are so excited!  This will be our 4th ABD.  As someone else said, they are very additictive!   This year's box is very different from last year's box.   I like the changes!!


----------



## lovetotravel

TexasMouseFan said:


> We received our adventure box for our May 25th trip!  We are so excited!  This will be our 4th ABD.  As someone else said, they are very additictive!   This year's box is very different from last year's box.   I like the changes!!



What was in your box? Please share


----------



## TexasMouseFan

A nice canvas tote bag with ABD stitched on the front.  A drawstring backpack with a mesh pocket on the outside and ABD stitched above a zipper pocket.  A nylon drawstring bag with ABD stamped on it.  And a leather (?) portfolio with our documents and luggage tags  along with 2 leather (?) luggage tags.


----------



## lovetotravel

TexasMouseFan said:


> A nice canvas tote bag with ABD stitched on the front.  A drawstring backpack with a mesh pocket on the outside and ABD stitched above a zipper pocket.  A nylon drawstring bag with ABD stamped on it.  And a leather (?) portfolio with our documents and luggage tags  along with 2 leather (?) luggage tags.



That's what someone reported in another thread. I guess they changed from that green backpack. Was it one bag per family or did you get this set for each person in your travel party?


----------



## TexasMouseFan

I am traveling with my 2 DDs (15 and 12).  We only got one set of the bags I listed.  I wondered if we got the 3 types of bags because there were 3 of us traveling or if it was a standard 'set' for an adventure.

Not at all like the green nylon backpacks we got last year.  Each one of us got a backpack...but we really did not like them.


----------



## janecamillacharlton

I guess I'll be the first to be listed for the Aug. 10-15 Backstage Magic.  I'll be traveling with my DH and DD(13).  DD and I are extremely obsessive about Disney but have only been to Florida so far.  So excited to see the places where it all started.  And DD is really excited about Hollywood as well.


----------



## sayhello

janecamillacharlton said:


> I guess I'll be the first to be listed for the Aug. 10-15 Backstage Magic.  I'll be traveling with my DH and DD(13).  DD and I are extremely obsessive about Disney but have only been to Florida so far.  So excited to see the places where it all started.  And DD is really excited about Hollywood as well.


Welcome!  I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post.  Backstage Magic is definitely the ABD for the Disney obsessed!    It's quite the popular trip around here!

Sayhello


----------



## rebeccam31

Booked this for August 9-14, 2015. It will be myself and my then-13 year old daughter and my friend and her then-13 year old daughter.


----------



## sayhello

rebeccam31 said:


> Booked this for August 9-14, 2015. It will be myself and my then-13 year old daughter and my friend and her then-13 year old daughter.


I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post. 

Sayhello


----------



## gmc824

My then-15 year old daughter and I just signed up for the August 9-14, 2015 trip.  We just finished our 8th Disney cruise, but decided to change things up for next year and try out ABD.  We've been annual pass holders at Disney World for many years, so we're really looking forward to this trip.


----------



## sayhello

gmc824 said:


> My then-15 year old daughter and I just signed up for the August 9-14, 2015 trip.  We just finished our 8th Disney cruise, but decided to change things up for next year and try out ABD.  We've been annual pass holders at Disney World for many years, so we're really looking forward to this trip.


Welcome to the ABD Forum, and congrats on your first ABD!  Beware, though.  They can be addictive!

I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post.  You'll be on the same departure as DISer rebeccam31, her daughter & friends.

Sayhello


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

TexasMouseFan said:


> A nice canvas tote bag with ABD stitched on the front.  A drawstring backpack with a mesh pocket on the outside and ABD stitched above a zipper pocket.  A nylon drawstring bag with ABD stamped on it.  And a leather (?) portfolio with our documents and luggage tags  along with 2 leather (?) luggage tags.



could you post a picture of the drawstring backback please....I just got my ABD box from my travel agent...I only got the canvas tote, nylon drawstring bag and the leather portfolio with my documents, luggage tags and leather luggage tags...I wonder because I am a single traveller that I only get the canvas tote and not the backpack....


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

This time next week I will be flying to LAX to begin my Backstage Magic Adventure....I am so excited....I am keeping my fingers crossed for good weather and that the trip is everything and more that I imagined!!!!

Still trying to plan my arrival day (Saturday) and Day 1 of the Adventure (Sunday) before our dinner....


----------



## sager1969

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> could you post a picture of the drawstring backback please....I just got my ABD box from my travel agent...I only got the canvas tote, nylon drawstring bag and the leather portfolio with my documents, luggage tags and leather luggage tags...I wonder because I am a single traveller that I only get the canvas tote and not the backpack....



I got my box today!  I received the same as you.  My son and I are traveling together.   I did not get a backpack.  I was darn happy to see that box!  It means it is getting closer....


----------



## chirurgeon

I got my box 10 days ago, also no drawstring backpack, unless it's hiding in the other drawstring bag and I missed it. Next month can't come fast enough.


----------



## OlKiara

July 13th-18th. DW, DH; DS 20; DD 15; DN 22


----------



## OlKiara

I received our packages yesterday as well.  The drawstring backpack or cinch bag are for children.  Which I assumed because I have two reservations and one box had one and one did not.  I called with other questions this morning and they confirmed for me that those bags are for children.


----------



## sayhello

OlKiara said:


> July 13th-18th. DW, DH; DS 20; DD 15; DN 22


I've added you to the Roll Call in the first post.  Looks like you'll be on the same departure with DISer sager1969 & son.

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Last minute surprise trip for us. Just signed up for the July 13th-18th one also! It will be me, DH, DS17 and DD15. Can't wait!


----------



## sayhello

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Last minute surprise trip for us. Just signed up for the July 13th-18th one also! It will be me, DH, DS17 and DD15. Can't wait!


How fun for you!    I've added you to the Roll Call!

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

sayhello said:


> How fun for you!    I've added you to the Roll Call!
> 
> Sayhello



Thanks, Sayhello--we are really looking forward to it. As someone who usually has vacations planned out for two-three years ahead of time, I'm feeling pretty spontaneous


----------



## paddles

I am so jealous!!  Are you a DVC member getting opening rates on the trip?

Disney's tiered pricing system basically squashes spontaneity if trip prices are up $1000 vs. opening rates.  I really wish they'd change that because I would be much more likely to book things last minute.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

paddles said:


> I am so jealous!!  Are you a DVC member getting opening rates on the trip?  Disney's tiered pricing system basically squashes spontaneity if trip prices are up $1000 vs. opening rates.  I really wish they'd change that because I would be much more likely to book things last minute.



Yes, we are dvc. Made a huge difference. Probably the best perk I've had from disney yet. I'm not a fan of the tiered pricing either though. I suspect they do it to get people to commit earlier.


----------



## sayhello

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Yes, we are dvc. Made a huge difference. Probably the best perk I've had from disney yet. I'm not a fan of the tiered pricing either though. I suspect they do it to get people to commit earlier.


I imagine you're right.  ABD is very different from DCL or WDW or DLR.  For one thing, ABD doesn't own the accommodations.  They have to contract with the hotels (and local guides and line up Adventure Guides).  They really just can't always add a lot of folks last minute.  If everyone signed up last minute, it would be a nightmare.  They have to know that at least a certain number of folks will be on a particular departure.  They have to be sure that one hotel has enough rooms for everyone.  As much as I wish they didn't have the tiered pricing (or cancel trips) I can understand why it happens.

Sayhello


----------



## chirurgeon

Anyone going on the June 8 adventure, could you report on whether the restaurant is open at the Loews? I'll be there a couple days early for the July 6 adventure and want to see if it is available.

Thanks


----------



## TexasMouseFan

chirurgeon said:


> Anyone going on the June 8 adventure, could you report on whether the restaurant is open at the Loews? I'll be there a couple days early for the July 6 adventure and want to see if it is available.  Thanks



I did the May 25 trip and the Loews restaurant was open.  The ABD breakfasts were there.


----------



## chirurgeon

TexasMouseFan said:


> I did the May 25 trip and the Loews restaurant was open.  The ABD breakfasts were there.



Thanks for the info. How was your trip?


----------



## TexasMouseFan

chirurgeon said:


> Thanks for the info. How was your trip?



The trip was good...but would not call it my favorite ABD.   A family on our trip has done BSM 3 times.  Honestly I did not see anything that would make me want to do the same trip that many times.  Our trip had to be modified slightly due to the Memorial Day holiday which may have been a factor.  I think they could /should make some adjustments to some of the experiences.   I felt like they were stretching some of the presentations to fill the time slot.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

chirurgeon said:


> Anyone going on the June 8 adventure, could you report on whether the restaurant is open at the Loews? I'll be there a couple days early for the July 6 adventure and want to see if it is available.
> 
> Thanks



I am on the BSM ABD right now and yes, Preston's is open.  This is my first ABD and I am loving it....there have been surprises everyday and I am loving it.  I am ususally the planner of the trips so it is nice to have someone else do it and not know what is next!!!!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I am on the BSM ABD right now and yes, Preston's is open.  This is my first ABD and I am loving it....there have been surprises everyday and I am loving it.  I am ususally the planner of the trips so it is nice to have someone else do it and not know what is next!!!!



So glad to hear you are loving it! We'll be going in July, so I can't wait to hear your overall impression!


----------



## 3LVDisney

Hi All!

We just booked the January 8-12, 2015 BSM - Special Star Wars Tour.  It will be myself, Andy, my DW, ToniAnn and our DD10, Elizabeth.  This will be our first ABD trip.


----------



## Jax1970

I've just booked onto the June 21st 2015 trip. It'll be a surprise 50th birthday present for my husband, our first ABD and our first trip to California. We'll be visiting San Francisco and Yosemite beforehand, and hope to add a few extra days at DL afterwards. I'm very excited!!!!!!


----------



## chirurgeon

Our tentative guides for our trip starting July 6th are Summer Rose and Angela. I leave in three weeks. Getting very excited.


----------



## TexasMouseFan

How did you find out who your guides will be before your adventure starts?   Thanks.


----------



## chirurgeon

TexasMouseFan said:


> How did you find out who your guides will be before your adventure starts?   Thanks.



I am on the DIS exclusive ABD tour, so Kevin got the tentative names.


----------



## sayhello

Jax1970 said:


> I've just booked onto the June 21st 2015 trip. It'll be a surprise 50th birthday present for my husband, our first ABD and our first trip to California. We'll be visiting San Francisco and Yosemite beforehand, and hope to add a few extra days at DL afterwards. I'm very excited!!!!!!


Congrats on booking your first ABD!  I'm sure you & your husband will have a great celebration.  And you will love San Francisco & Yosemite, too!  I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread.

Sayhello


----------



## White Rose

Hubby (Jeff) and I (Pam) Oct 11, 2015 - Oct 16, 2015  - Adult Exclusive trip and 12th wedding anniversary!


----------



## sayhello

White Rose said:


> Hubby (Jeff) and I (Pam) Oct 11, 2015 - Oct 16, 2015  - Adult Exclusive trip and 12th wedding anniversary!


Congrats on your upcoming Anniversary! I've added you to the Roll Call in the first post.

Sayhello


----------



## pixiepirate

Hi, can anyone tell me if you can use Disney gift cards at the Studio gift shop?


----------



## sewingmolly

I'm just back from the June 22 trip.  I know my niece used her Disney gift card at the Imagineering gift shop and I'm 95% certain that she used it at the one at the studios.


----------



## chirurgeon

Last night of our wonderful trip. Our guides, Summer Rose and Alyssa were fantastic. Alyssa will be on the next tour.


----------



## sayhello

chirurgeon said:


> Last night of our wonderful trip. Our guides, Summer Rose and Alyssa were fantastic. Alyssa will be on the next tour.


Glad you guys had a great trip!  Please come back and give us a full report!   

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

chirurgeon said:


> Last night of our wonderful trip. Our guides, Summer Rose and Alyssa were fantastic. Alyssa will be on the next tour.



Yay, so glad to hear you had a great trip, and thanks for the head's up on Alyssa. We're packing to leave for our adventure on Sunday. I'm planning to do a short TR, but we'll see


----------



## sager1969

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Yay, so glad to hear you had a great trip, and thanks for the head's up on Alyssa. We're packing to leave for our adventure on Sunday. I'm planning to do a short TR, but we'll see



I will see you there.  I will attempt a trip report myself; however, I am terrible about writing everything down!  We leave tomorrow for DS's birthday in Hollywood.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Yay, so glad to hear you had a great trip, and thanks for the head's up on Alyssa. We're packing to leave for our adventure on Sunday. I'm planning to do a short TR, but we'll see





sager1969 said:


> I will see you there.  I will attempt a trip report myself; however, I am terrible about writing everything down!  We leave tomorrow for DS's birthday in Hollywood.



Have fun on your ABD...it is AMAZING!!!!!  Alyssa was one of my guides on the June 8 - 13 Adult exclusive ABD...she is wonderful....if you get a chance, please say hi to her from Elaine...


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

sager1969 said:


> I will see you there.  I will attempt a trip report myself; however, I am terrible about writing everything down!  We leave tomorrow for DS's birthday in Hollywood.



Happy birthday to ds! Looking forward to meeting everyone tomorrow. Safe travels!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Have fun on your ABD...it is AMAZING!!!!!  Alyssa was one of my guides on the June 8 - 13 Adult exclusive ABD...she is wonderful....if you get a chance, please say hi to her from Elaine...



Will do! So glad to hear her spoken of so highly


----------



## scottmel

Love this thread! we are a family of 3 with a DD15 but will be 16 in 2015. Looking into a July 5 2015 trip!


----------



## Gaskorvan

My wife an I will be on the Adults Only BSM tour Oct. 12-17, 2014.


----------



## sayhello

Gaskorvan said:


> My wife an I will be on the Adults Only BSM tour Oct. 12-17, 2014.


Hi, Gaskorvan, and welcome to the ABD Forum!  I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread.  It looks like you will be on the same departure with several other DISers (pixiepirate & dzalice, pudinhd, BethieTink, Chris931) and their traveling companions.   Enjoy!!!

Sayhello


----------



## pixiepirate

Gaskorvan said:


> My wife an I will be on the Adults Only BSM tour Oct. 12-17, 2014.



Look forward to meeting you on the October tour.  This will be our first ABD and we are very excited.


----------



## julmops

Hello everyone !

We are booked on the January 25th 2015 adults only tour.

Anyone else is booked on this one ?


----------



## pixiepirate

We're coming up on 45 days to the Oct 12th tour.    I received an email from ADB today about preparing for the trip.  What else can we expect to see from ABD in the upcoming weeks?  Anyone planning costumes for the Halloween Party?  The excitement is building.


----------



## Gaskorvan

We are also on the Oct. 12 trip and as well as getting that email yesterday we got a big package with a number of nice items as well as a booklet with our itinerary.


----------



## scottmel

Where woud you recommend staying on an extra add night at Disneyland? Plan to use that 4th day ticket and boy does the cost of an extra night thru ABD expensive. My plan now is to stay overnight that 4th night then wake up and transfer over to Newport Beach for a few nights to see Balboa and Fashion Island etc. Where would you recommend staying on that last night in Disneyland? I think ABD quoted me 469. thanks!


----------



## pixiepirate

Box arrived yesterday.  Very nice.  Really getting excited now.  I guess I should do some research on how to fill in our down time.


----------



## scottmel

Anyone know if photo pass is included with our trip


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

scottmel said:


> Anyone know if photo pass is included with our trip



It wasn't with our trip in June but the ABD Guides take tons of pictures and they give you a card at your farewell dinner that has the code on it to access and download your pictures on the ABD site.


----------



## pudinhd

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> It wasn't with our trip in June but the ABD Guides take tons of pictures and they give you a card at your farewell dinner that has the code on it to access and download your pictures on the ABD site.



I think it would be really super cool if it was included!  Or at least if there was a way to include the ride photos!!!


----------



## Jazztrax

Hi Everyone! My DH and I are signed up for the adults only on October 26-31, 2014. I'm so very excited for this trip! Our first trip to Disneyland too.


----------



## higitusfigitus

Jazztrax said:


> Hi Everyone! My DH and I are signed up for the adults only on October 26-31, 2014. I'm so very excited for this trip! Our first trip to Disneyland too.



Saw your post and had to say hi! I'm also on the Oct 26-31 tour! I've been excited for months but it is starting to get more real! See you soon!


----------



## pixiepirate

Anyone else hoping the temps at DLR start dropping before our tour next month?


----------



## sayhello

pixiepirate said:


> Anyone else hoping the temps at DLR start dropping before our tour next month?


Only if you're not a fan of 104°F!  

Sayhello


----------



## julmops

Anyone joining us on the adults only Backstage Magic on 25th Jan?


----------



## ssc021796

Our family of 3 will be on the June 7, 2015 trip!


----------



## EK4636

My other half and I just booked the October 25-30, 2015 trip!


----------



## sayhello

ssc021796 said:


> Our family of 3 will be on the June 7, 2015 trip!





EK4636 said:


> My other half and I just booked the October 25-30, 2015 trip!


I've added you both to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread.  If you'd like to give me any details about your traveling parties, I'll update your entries.

Sayhello


----------



## rchristiansen

Hello!

If all the logistics work out, we are hoping to go on the July 12th trip - with my Husband and another couple.


----------



## sayhello

rchristiansen said:


> Hello!
> 
> If all the logistics work out, we are hoping to go on the July 12th trip - with my Husband and another couple.


Good luck!  I hope the logistics all work out! 

Let me know when you're officially booked, and I'll add all of you to the Roll Call in the first post!

Sayhello


----------



## kris10399

Hi, my family and I are booked for the 6/21/2015 trip!  This will be our first ABD trip but not the first trip to DLR for the family.
 Kris (me), Rik (the hubs), Theresa (11) and Nate (7)
Hoping there will be some kids their age on this one!


----------



## sayhello

kris10399 said:


> Hi, my family and I are booked for the 6/21/2015 trip!  This will be our first ABD trip but not the first trip to DLR for the family.
> Kris (me), Rik (the hubs), Theresa (11) and Nate (7)
> Hoping there will be some kids their age on this one!


Congrats!  I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread.  You're on the same departure as DISer Jax1970 and her husband.  You can try checking with ABD to see the makeup of people on your trip.  

Sayhello


----------



## Cousin Orville

kris10399 said:


> Hi, my family and I are booked for the 6/21/2015 trip!  This will be our first ABD trip but not the first trip to DLR for the family.
> Kris (me), Rik (the hubs), Theresa (11) and Nate (7)
> Hoping there will be some kids their age on this one!



Fun trip.  I just returned from the Backstage Magic in Dec.  You'll have an amazing time!  I'ld love to do it again one day.


----------



## PenguinWaiters

We just booked the June 28-July 3rd trip (me, DH, DD10 and DS6). So excited!


----------



## scottmel

PenguinWaiters said:


> We just booked the June 28-July 3rd trip (me, DH, DD10 and DS6). So excited!



We are on the July 5th trip! We are excited too. I need to call to see how booked the weeks are . Did you by chance ask>


----------



## sayhello

PenguinWaiters said:


> We just booked the June 28-July 3rd trip (me, DH, DD10 and DS6). So excited!


Congrats!    I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this Thread!

Sayhello


----------



## PenguinWaiters

scottmel said:


> We are on the July 5th trip! We are excited too. I need to call to see how booked the weeks are . Did you by chance ask>



No, I didnt. I did ask about kids and found out that there is one other ten year old going our week but it didn't occur to me to ask about overall numbers. 

Hope you have a great time!


----------



## scottmel

PenguinWaiters said:


> No, I didnt. I did ask about kids and found out that there is one other ten year old going our week but it didn't occur to me to ask about overall numbers.
> 
> Hope you have a great time!



I booked our trip last August - wow the rates have gone up our week over 500 per person. Crazy. When I booked our week hardly ANYONE had booked ANY week so it was hard to pick a week. we are up to about 20 in our group, I just called! LOT of teenagers so that will be nice for my DD...Hope you have a wonderful time too! So fun planning. Kind of nice knowing we don't have to map out a tour plan for once!!!


----------



## julmops

Currently on the 25th Jan adults only tour and we are only 12 plus the 2 guides... Absolutely awesome!!!


----------



## CinderALLIE

Just booked this tour. It will just be me travelling so be kind LOL. I like to think kids love me so hopefully none of the kids on tour will prove me wrong   I will be celebrating my 32nd birthday on last day of tour. I did this tour back in 2009 but it has changed a little


----------



## sayhello

CinderALLIE said:


> Just booked this tour. It will just be me travelling so be kind LOL. I like to think kids love me so hopefully none of the kids on tour will prove me wrong   I will be celebrating my 32nd birthday on last day of tour. I did this tour back in 2009 but it has changed a little


Congrats!  Sounds like a great way to celebrate your birthday!  I think ABDs are fabulous for traveling solo!

I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this Thread.  You're traveling on the same departure as DISers rebeccam31 & gmc824!  

Sayhello


----------



## scottmel

I can't think of the name of the restaurant that you can see the pirates of the carribean boats...But I want to dine there! I ASSUME we don't eat there on the tour? I didn't read the itinerary b/c I want to be surprised on stuff but if we don't eat here, I want to make a reservation for our last day (we are staying an extra night). Should I do make this reservation or can the guide get a table on short notice> thanks!


----------



## NashSmartGuy

scottmel said:


> I can't think of the name of the restaurant that you can see the pirates of the carribean boats...But I want to dine there! I ASSUME we don't eat there on the tour? I didn't read the itinerary b/c I want to be surprised on stuff but if we don't eat here, I want to make a reservation for our last day (we are staying an extra night). Should I do make this reservation or can the guide get a table on short notice> thanks!



You're thinking of the Blue Bayou Restaurant.  It's a great place to eat, and the food was better when I went in December than it has been in a while.  It's a great experience.  I can't answer your other questions, as I've not done the Backstage Magic tour.


----------



## Cousin Orville

We did do the Blue Bayou the first night of Disneyland this last Dec, but no Club 33.  It sounds like that will not be possible in the future due to the changes at the Club, but who knows?  Dinner was ok.  The atmosphere was nice.  The food was given mixed reviews by everyone.


----------



## NashSmartGuy

Cousin Orville said:


> We did do the Blue Bayou the first night of Disneyland this last Dec, but no Club 33.  It sounds like that will not be possible in the future due to the changes at the Club, but who knows?  Dinner was ok.  The atmosphere was nice.  The food was given mixed reviews by everyone.



I agree.  I mainly go for the atmosphere.  The food was improved this time over previous visits, but doesn't necessarily compare with some of the best offerings at the Resort.


----------



## scottmel

Cousin Orville said:


> We did do the Blue Bayou the first night of Disneyland this last Dec, but no Club 33.  It sounds like that will not be possible in the future due to the changes at the Club, but who knows?  Dinner was ok.  The atmosphere was nice.  The food was given mixed reviews by everyone.



THanks for the heads up so maybe that is a new stop on the tour then?


----------



## sayhello

Cousin Orville said:


> We did do the Blue Bayou the first night of Disneyland this last Dec, but no Club 33.  It sounds like that will not be possible in the future due to the changes at the Club, but who knows?  Dinner was ok.  The atmosphere was nice.  The food was given mixed reviews by everyone.


Didn't you do the DIS Exclusive ABD, Kevin?  Dreams Unlimited may have tweaked the itinerary somewhat, so it's hard to know if that's a permanent change or not.  They rarely follow the itinerary exactly.  



scottmel said:


> THanks for the heads up so maybe that is a new stop on the tour then?


scottmel,

If I were you, I'd check with ABD or your Travel Agent, and see what the final change is to the itinerary, since not a lot of folks have gone on the tour since Club 33 was taken off the itinerary (although, technically, it was never *on* the itinerary, since they couldn't guarantee it.  It was a "happy surprise" if you got to go there).  Hopefully they can tell you exactly where you'll eat without giving away any other details.  

Sayhello


----------



## scottmel

sayhello said:


> Didn't you do the DIS Exclusive ABD, Kevin?  Dreams Unlimited may have tweaked the itinerary somewhat, so it's hard to know if that's a permanent change or not.  They rarely follow the itinerary exactly.
> 
> scottmel,
> 
> If I were you, I'd check with ABD or your Travel Agent, and see what the final change is to the itinerary, since not a lot of folks have gone on the tour since Club 33 was taken off the itinerary (although, technically, it was never *on* the itinerary, since they couldn't guarantee it.  It was a "happy surprise" if you got to go there).  Hopefully they can tell you exactly where you'll eat without giving away any other details.
> 
> Sayhello



Thanks will do!


----------



## sayhello

scottmel said:


> Love this thread! we are a family of 3 with a  DD15 but will be 16 in 2015. Looking into a July 5 2015 trip!


Did you sign up for the July 5th trip?  I can add you to the Roll Call if you did!  Or, well, actually I can add you for whatever date you signed up for! 

Sayhello


----------



## scottmel

sayhello said:


> Did you sign up for the July 5th trip?  I can add you to the Roll Call if you did!  Or, well, actually I can add you for whatever date you signed up for!
> 
> Sayhello



Yep we r signed up dh me and dd16 thanks


----------



## sayhello

scottmel said:


> Yep we r signed up dh me and dd16 thanks


You've been added!  

Sayhello


----------



## Cousin Orville

sayhello said:


> Didn't you do the DIS Exclusive ABD, Kevin?  Dreams Unlimited may have tweaked the itinerary somewhat, so it's hard to know if that's a permanent change or not.  They rarely follow the itinerary exactly.
> 
> Sayhello



Yes, I was on the DIS Exclusive.  So, I'm not sure if the Blue Bayou was something specific to their itinerary, if it's something new ABD is trying, or if it was completely random.  However, I did get a chance to eat there with one of our DIS "hosts" (let's just call him "Neat" for anonymity's sake) and I'll take a wild guess and say it wasn't something he specifically requested.

FWIW, I wouldn't lose sleep over it.  If you want to try a place to knock your socks off, go to Napa Rose - one of the best Disney restaurants anywhere.


----------



## sayhello

Cousin Orville said:


> Yes, I was on the DIS Exclusive.  So, I'm not sure if the Blue Bayou was something specific to their itinerary, if it's something new ABD is trying, or if it was completely random.  However, I did get a chance to eat there with one of our DIS "hosts" (let's just call him "Neat" for anonymity's sake) and I'll take a wild guess and say it wasn't something he specifically requested.




Sayhello


----------



## Skip3key

Whoo hoo!! Just reserved space on the December 2015 dis exclusive trip!


----------



## sayhello

Skip3key said:


> Whoo hoo!! Just reserved space on the December 2015 dis exclusive trip!


Congrats!  I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread.


----------



## White Rose

I called to ask if there were any plans to do anything extra because of the 60th anniversary, and the cm said not as far as she knows, but the guides do have flexibility if something new is available...


----------



## Disney Jen

We just signed up for the June 7th tour.  It will be my 8 year son and myself


----------



## OkanaganGril

My Family is booked for the March 22nd 2015 tour! Cant wait! First ABD trip, don't think it will be the last! It will be myself (26), my parents (50s), and my brother (23) who is in collage right now to become an animator, so he is really excited for the studio tours.


----------



## sayhello

OkanaganGril said:


> My Family is booked for the March 22nd 2015 tour! Cant wait! First ABD trip, don't think it will be the last! It will be myself (26), my parents (50s), and my brother (23) who is in collage right now to become an animator, so he is really excited for the studio tours.


I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread.  It seems like you're aware - ABDs are *highly* addictive!    Congrats!

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

Disney Jen said:


> We just signed up for the June 7th tour.  It will be my 8 year son and myself


Sorry, I'd missed your post!  I added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread.  You are on the same departure as DISer @ssc021796 's group!

Sayhello


----------



## ssc021796

Disney Jen said:


> We just signed up for the June 7th tour.  It will be my 8 year son and myself


Yeah!  We are almost in single digits to this trip!


----------



## Eeyore's the Best

Hi, if you want to add us to the roll call, myself and my BFF Kathy (DISer Mickey's Best Gal) are signed up for the October Adults only trip.  Very excited and are counting down the days, first time to Disneyland for both of us.


----------



## White Rose

Eeyore's the Best said:


> Hi, if you want to add us to the roll call, myself and my BFF Kathy (DISer Mickey's Best Gal) are signed up for the October Adults only trip.  Very excited and are counting down the days, first time to Disneyland for both of us.



My Hubby and I are signed up for Oct 11, 2015 - Oct 16, 2015 Adult Exclusive, too!! I called about a week ago to see how many were booked on that trip and they told me 10 were signed up, so if you booked afterwards we are probably at 12 now! We are east coasters, and we have been to Disneyland once...we were both sick...I got bronchitis! (when we landed in in San Diego, I started to feel bad and it just got worse - we did a CA driving trip starting in San Diego and ending in Anaheim 5 years ago.) I gave a bad cold to my hubby too. With all the cold meds we were on, we remember very little of the trip...so it's like we've never been there. 

I am so excited and looking forward to the trip! Are you flying in the morning of the 11th, or coming in early? Did you book your airfare yet, and if so did you do it through ABD? We booked on our own, because my hubby used points to get us an upgrade. This is our first ABD! Where are you guys coming from? Sorry for all the questions, can you tell I'm excited??

We are flying from PHL on the 10th and staying near the airport on points. Our plan is to take the free shuttle from our hotel back to the airport if we have to, to get our transfer to the Loews. I guess when it gets closer we will work out the logistics! Afterwards we are staying at the GC for an extra night and then transferring to a hotel near the WB Studios, we are doing their tour that Monday!

Only 214 days to go! LOL


----------



## sayhello

Eeyore's the Best said:


> Hi, if you want to add us to the roll call, myself and my BFF Kathy (DISer Mickey's Best Gal) are signed up for the October Adults only trip.  Very excited and are counting down the days, first time to Disneyland for both of us.


I've added you to the Roll Call, and, as you can see, you're on the same departure as White Rose & her hubby!

Congrats!

Sayhello


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

White Rose said:


> My Hubby and I are signed up for Oct 11, 2015 - Oct 16, 2015 Adult Exclusive, too!! I called about a week ago to see how many were booked on that trip and they told me 10 were signed up, so if you booked afterwards we are probably at 12 now! We are east coasters, and we have been to Disneyland once...we were both sick...I got bronchitis! (when we landed in in San Diego, I started to feel bad and it just got worse - we did a CA driving trip starting in San Diego and ending in Anaheim 5 years ago.) I gave a bad cold to my hubby too. With all the cold meds we were on, we remember very little of the trip...so it's like we've never been there.
> 
> I am so excited and looking forward to the trip! Are you flying in the morning of the 11th, or coming in early? Did you book your airfare yet, and if so did you do it through ABD? We booked on our own, because my hubby used points to get us an upgrade. This is our first ABD! Where are you guys coming from? Sorry for all the questions, can you tell I'm excited??
> 
> We are flying from PHL on the 10th and staying near the airport on points. Our plan is to take the free shuttle from our hotel back to the airport if we have to, to get our transfer to the Loews. I guess when it gets closer we will work out the logistics! Afterwards we are staying at the GC for an extra night and then transferring to a hotel near the WB Studios, we are doing their tour that Monday!
> 
> Only 214 days to go! LOL



We are sooo excited about this trip!  It's a 40th big day treat for us.   I'm a huge disney nerd so actually being in a park that Walt himself walked in is beyond thrilling for me.

We will be coming in a day early as well (flights booked already as Nicole, AKA Eeyore's The Best, stalked the southwest site and as soon as flights for October dropped she went slightly crazy ) and I think we are leaning towards staying the night at the airport and shuttling back the next day for the transfer to Loews but as you said, we'll worry about logistics eventually.

We can't wait!


----------



## White Rose

Mickey's Best Girl said:


> We are sooo excited about this trip!  It's a 40th big day treat for us.   I'm a huge disney nerd so actually being in a park that Walt himself walked in is beyond thrilling for me.
> 
> We will be coming in a day early as well (flights booked already as Nicole, AKA Eeyore's The Best, stalked the southwest site and as soon as flights for October dropped she went slightly crazy ) and I think we are leaning towards staying the night at the airport and shuttling back the next day for the transfer to Loews but as you said, we'll worry about logistics eventually.
> 
> We can't wait!



It's our 12th anniversary on Oct 12! We usually travel on our anniversary, we are in our 40s.

We booked our flights early because originally hubby was going to book the new first class seats on JetBlue (called Mint), but they never came down in price. They have individual - nearly - rooms! They look like cubicles with lay down beds!  But the price was too high (even with points) for upgrades. So instead hubby used all his points for something else that will be perfect, and when the fares were first released, very reasonable! Apparently we paid more for our flights to Orlando, and we are coming from the east coast...crazy!

We are staying at the Embassy Suites near the airport. Free airport shuttle, free buffet breakfast! As it gets closer, I'm sure ABD will be in touch to get our flight info, so we can just arrange for us to meet someone at the airport. We will probably be early because we will not have adjusted for the time change. I'm hoping we have time/energy to go around town before dinnertime.


----------



## carpenta

It is crazy what the cost of airfare is today. We just paid more to fly to Wyoming this coming June than we paid p.p. to go to Barcelona last year. No rhyme or reason in airfare I guess. Hope you have a great trip[.


----------



## Eeyore's the Best

Hi White Rose!  As Mickeys Best Gal said, we are flying in a day earlier.  We have to drive from Southern Ontario to buffalo the day before that and then we are flying out from there.  We are currently booked a night before at the Loews but I would be interested in finding out about the Embassy Suites.  What was the name of the hotel?

We are transferring out of the GC on the Friday and heading over to the Best Western Park Place we are staying for an extra 4 nights!

We actually ended up getting a really good deal on airfare, I'm a firm believer that the minute a flight becomes available through Southwest, book it!  If it goes down they will give you a fare voucher for the difference.

Where are you guys coming from is PHL Philadelphia?    And also we booked quite a while ago so we will be counted in that 10 count.


----------



## White Rose

Eeyore's the Best said:


> Hi White Rose!  As Mickeys Best Gal said, we are flying in a day earlier.  We have to drive from Southern Ontario to buffalo the day before that and then we are flying out from there.  We are currently booked a night before at the Loews but I would be interested in finding out about the Embassy Suites.  What was the name of the hotel?
> 
> We are transferring out of the GC on the Friday and heading over to the Best Western Park Place we are staying for an extra 4 nights!
> 
> We actually ended up getting a really good deal on airfare, I'm a firm believer that the minute a flight becomes available through Southwest, book it!  If it goes down they will give you a fare voucher for the difference.
> 
> Where are you guys coming from is PHL Philadelphia?    And also we booked quite a while ago so we will be counted in that 10 count.



Good Afternoon Fellow ABD traveler!
(We are Pam and Jeff, BTW!)
Sometimes we will stay at the airport hotel in Philly if our flight is super early in the morning, but this time our flight is mid-afternoon. We are just going to drive to the airport from our home that morning.
Our before hotel is: *Embassy Suites Los Angeles - International Airport/South* (1 night)
We are staying an extra four nights, too! We are doing a lot of hotel jumping, to get the best rates and use my hubby's hotel points.
After the tour ends:
*Grand Californian* (2 extra nights) more DL/CA/relax time!
*Tangerine Hotel in Burbank* (1 Night) WB studio tour that Monday - This hotel looks very quirky and is redone from a boring motel to a chic modern boutique hotel. It gets amazing reviews on Trip Advisor. If it's too quirky...well - it's only one night.
*Hyatt Place Los Angeles* (1 night) and then fly home!

Our flights on USAir are costing us less then $100 for both of us, because my hubby used points, and we are going first class!!! My hubby has status with USAir because he is a business traveler. We are coming from southern NJ.  We typically book our flights as early as possible, because usually there are not a lot of upgrade (using points) seats on a flight. I am totally spoiled.

I do not know how small the group can be and still go on - I'm hoping for a smaller sized group, but if it turns out to be a big group, I have only read good things about the tour guides handling it! I think 10 is a perfect number, but I wonder if it's too small for ABD? (We have plenty of time for that number to go up, it's only March!)

One thing I really liked about DL and CA - everything is closer! If you typically go to WDW, it's really amazing how similar and different MK and DL are. For one thing, I always used the castle as my landmark in MK, but in DL Sleeping Beauty Castle is short! You can't see it! The rides are so close together, but the theming is just as wonderful. I kept on forgetting I was not in MK and would find myself lost - it was a bit like being in a dream and nothing is quite where it 'should be'...like Captain EO is showing right next to Space Mountain, and Star Wars is in tomorrow land.. wha? It did not help that I had a horrible cold during my last (not ABD) trip, so that might account for some of my fogginess! The touring was more relaxed, and we were able to do everything we wanted in 3 days...crazy!

I'm rambling!


----------



## Eeyore's the Best

That hotel seems like a really good deal, just checked it out.

Do you know for sure that you can use the ABD transfer to get to Hollywood if you shuttle back to the airport?  Sounds like something we should seriously consider, look like we could save a couple of hundred dollars compared to how much the Loews is.  It's so crazy expensive!


----------



## sayhello

Eeyore's the Best said:


> Do you know for sure that you can use the ABD transfer to get to Hollywood if you shuttle back to the airport?  Sounds like something we should seriously consider, look like we could save a couple of hundred dollars compared to how much the Loews is.  It's so crazy expensive!


You'd need to work that out with ABD, but people have done it before.  I think it depends on the trip whether that works out or not. 

Sayhello


----------



## White Rose

Eeyore's the Best said:


> That hotel seems like a really good deal, just checked it out.
> 
> Do you know for sure that you can use the ABD transfer to get to Hollywood if you shuttle back to the airport?  Sounds like something we should seriously consider, look like we could save a couple of hundred dollars compared to how much the Loews is.  It's so crazy expensive!



I am going to call ABD today to ask. I do not think it should matter if we get to the airport by plane or van! We would have to get to arrivals, as typically a shuttle would drop you off at departures. We plan to ask the shuttle driver if he can get us to arrivals, or drop us off that would give us the shortest walk.


----------



## sayhello

White Rose said:


> I am going to call ABD today to ask. I do not think it should matter if we get to the airport by plane or van! We would have to get to arrivals, as typically a shuttle would drop you off at departures. We plan to ask the shuttle driver if he can get us to arrivals, or drop us off that would give us the shortest walk.


It definitely shouldn't matter.  You just have to arrange it with them, because they will ask you for your flight infirmation, and if they see that you are arriving, say, 4 days ahead of time, they will assume you won't be needing transfers from the airport on the day the ABD starts, unless you tell them otherwise.  You'll need to set up a time to meet the  driver at the airport.  There's not like someone on call at the airport for  whenever you get there.  .


----------



## White Rose

sayhello said:


> It definitely shouldn't matter.  You just have to arrange it with them, because they will ask you for your flight infirmation, and if they see that you are arriving, say, 4 days ahead of time, they will assume you won't be needing transfers from the airport on the day the ABD starts, unless you tell them otherwise.  You'll need to set up a time to meet the  driver at the airport.  There's not like someone on call at the airport for  whenever you get there.  .



I called ABD and they said it was fine and as it gets closer just to give them the time we will be there and they will have us met them at a specific terminal.


----------



## sayhello

White Rose said:


> I called ABD and they said it was fine and as it gets closer just to give them the time we will be there and they will have us met them at a specific terminal.


Sounds good!  

Sayhello


----------



## Eeyore's the Best

White Rose said:


> I called ABD and they said it was fine and as it gets closer just to give them the time we will be there and they will have us met them at a specific terminal.



That's great, who knows if we end up at the same hotel we could make the same arrangements and go on the same shuttle!


----------



## White Rose

Eeyore's the Best said:


> That's great, who knows if we end up at the same hotel we could make the same arrangements and go on the same shuttle!



If it works out that would be great! We are planning on a big breakfast (since it's included!) so we won't have to worry about lunch. I have no idea if we will be getting up early, because of the time difference. Probably going to leave the hotel around 11ish, I guess! We have so much time to plan all the nitty-gritty stuff. I want to have time to check out the area and the Loews too, before we all meet for dinner. I think whatever we do, we need to be at the airport before 1 PM.

One thing I wanted to ask...are you planning on doing 4 extra days at DL/CA after the tour is over, or do you have other plans? We are doing the WB studio tour on the Monday after the trip ends, and staying in Burbank.


----------



## Eeyore's the Best

White Rose said:


> If it works out that would be great! We are planning on a big breakfast (since it's included!) so we won't have to worry about lunch. I have no idea if we will be getting up early, because of the time difference. Probably going to leave the hotel around 11ish, I guess! We have so much time to plan all the nitty-gritty stuff. I want to have time to check out the area and the Loews too, before we all meet for dinner. I think whatever we do, we need to be at the airport before 1 PM.
> 
> One thing I wanted to ask...are you planning on doing 4 extra days at DL/CA after the tour is over, or do you have other plans? We are doing the WB studio tour on the Monday after the trip ends, and staying in Burbank.



We are definitely doing three more days at DL/CA, right now we are possibly considering one day at Universal Studios.  We fly out super early Tuesday morning, might do Universal on the Sunday and then have one last day in the parks on Monday.    


Sounds like good timing for getting to Hollywood, I will discuss with Kathy about switching that pre-trip night, seems like it would be worth it for how much money we would save. If it's anything like the Embassy Suites I stay at when we go to Niagara Falls the breakfast is really good!


----------



## White Rose

Eeyore's the Best said:


> We are definitely doing three more days at DL/CA, right now we are possibly considering one day at Universal Studios.  We fly out super early Tuesday morning, might do Universal on the Sunday and then have one last day in the parks on Monday.
> 
> 
> Sounds like good timing for getting to Hollywood, I will discuss with Kathy about switching that pre-trip night, seems like it would be worth it for how much money we would save. If it's anything like the Embassy Suites I stay at when we go to Niagara Falls the breakfast is really good!



We stayed at that very Embassy Suites for our first wedding anniversary in 2004! Embassy suites tend to be very similar, in my experience. The breakfasts are good, but depending on crowds (like people leaving for cruises in southern FL and everyone is checking out at the same time...) they can be overrun at certain times, and it can be hard to get a seat or the lines for food can be sporadic. If this happens sometimes they could 'run out' of things because the staff is trying to keep up with demand. Over-all - only positive things to say. If it looks crowded, it usually passes in 10-15 minutes. I love the rooms too. the double room setup is great if you have one person who is a night owl or if you just want to spread out...

I will probably be wearing some sort of Disney shirt for the first day of the trip. I'm sure as it gets closer we will make plans to meet up and get the shuttle to the airport together.


----------



## linzj

All booked for June 21-26!!! Very excited for this tour! This will be our mini reunion as our group met when we did the international program at WDW(Canada pavilion- Epcot)several years ago. We have a group of 4, we usually try to meet up for a regular WDW or DL trip every 1-2 years but this year decided to step it up with this ABD.


----------



## sayhello

linzj said:


> All booked for June 21-26!!! Very excited for this tour! This will be our mini reunion as our group met when we did the international program at WDW(Canada pavilion- Epcot)several years ago. We have a group of 4, we usually try to meet up for a regular WDW or DL trip every 1-2 years but this year decided to step it up with this ABD.


Welcome to the DISBoards and the ABD Forum!  And congrats on booking your ABD!  Sounds like a great way to do a reunion!  I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread.  Looks like you're going to be on the same departure as fellow DISers Jax1970 & kris10399!

Sayhello


----------



## Jax1970

linzj said:


> All booked for June 21-26!!! Very excited for this tour! This will be our mini reunion as our group met when we did the international program at WDW(Canada pavilion- Epcot)several years ago. We have a group of 4, we usually try to meet up for a regular WDW or DL trip every 1-2 years but this year decided to step it up with this ABD.


 
Hi Linzj!

I'm Jackie - Hubby Paul and I will be on the same trip as you and your group. Can't wait to meet you all, and share our adventure with you! We're from the UK, and it's a surprise trip for Paul for his 50th birthday. He doesn't have a clue what I have planned!

Jackie


----------



## Jax1970

kris10399 said:


> Hi, my family and I are booked for the 6/21/2015 trip!  This will be our first ABD trip but not the first trip to DLR for the family.
> Kris (me), Rik (the hubs), Theresa (11) and Nate (7)
> Hoping there will be some kids their age on this one!


 

Hi Kris, Rik, Theresa and Nate,

DH Paul and I will be on the trip with you in June, visiting from the UK. It's our first ABD too - I'm so excited - even more so as I can't share with Paul yet as it's his surprise 50th birthday present!

We've never been to Disneyland before (although we are WDW regulars), so we'll be staying on for a few extra days after the tour, and we're visiting San Francsico, Yosemite and driving down the PCH before we meet up with you in Hollywood.

Looking forward to getting to know you all on our adventure!

Jackie


----------



## rebeccam31

Hello!  Due to some schedule conflicts, we have switched our trip to the June 28, 2015 departure!


----------



## sayhello

rebeccam31 said:


> Hello!  Due to some schedule conflicts, we have switched our trip to the June 28, 2015 departure!


Glad you were able to work it all out.    I've moved you to the June 28th trip on the Roll Call.

Sayhello


----------



## PenguinWaiters

rebeccam31 said:


> Hello!  Due to some schedule conflicts, we have switched our trip to the June 28, 2015 departure!



We look forward to meeting you all there!


----------



## rebeccam31

PenguinWaiters said:


> We look forward to meeting you all there!



I'm excited we don't have to wait as long now!  My friend and I will have two 13-year-old girls along.  Don't worry--they haven't reached the snotty stage yet.


----------



## GSLand

We have just signed up for Jan 24-29, 2016 Backstage Magic 

TJ and Genena


----------



## sayhello

GSLand said:


> We have just signed up for Jan 24-29, 2016 Backstage Magic
> 
> TJ and Genenaland


Congrats!  I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread.

Sayhello


----------



## White Rose

Just curious....anyone know of anything extra going on for the 60th anniversary?


----------



## ssc021796

Silly Question, I think I know the answer to this but want to be sure.  For the Backstage Magic tour, do you dress up for the group dinners? I'm thinking no, but I'm having bad dreams of showing up under dressed and just wanted to be sure.


----------



## sayhello

White Rose said:


> Just curious....anyone know of anything extra going on for the 60th anniversary?


Do you mean as a part of the ABD, or just in general at DL?

Sayhello


----------



## White Rose

sayhello said:


> Do you mean as a part of the ABD, or just in general at DL?
> 
> Sayhello


ABD... I have been reading the Disneyland posts...very excited...I am hoping we will get reserved viewing for the new night parade. Also wondering if there will be a Halloween party, and if that I'll be included...lots of questions and time will tell what will be different this year...

I just did not know if anyone had heard about anything yet! I am hoping someone who is going to the May and June ABD southern CA will let us know just a few teasers when they come home!


----------



## Cousin Orville

ssc021796 said:


> Silly Question, I think I know the answer to this but want to be sure.  For the Backstage Magic tour, do you dress up for the group dinners? I'm thinking no, but I'm having bad dreams of showing up under dressed and just wanted to be sure.



It's pretty informal.  At most, people would change to pants and a nice shirt particularly for the last night (Carthay Circle for us).  Other ABDs I've been on did have a night people could elect to dress up a bit.  BSM didn't really have that.


----------



## Cousin Orville

White Rose said:


> ...I am hoping we will get reserved viewing for the new night parade...



I'd be really surprised if you didn't


----------



## ssc021796

Cousin Orville said:


> It's pretty informal.  At most, people would change to pants and a nice shirt particularly for the last night (Carthay Circle for us).  Other ABDs I've been on did have a night people could elect to dress up a bit.  BSM didn't really have that.


Thank you!  That is kind of what I was thinking.  I'm guessing the last two cruises have rubbed off on me, to even make me about that!


----------



## Cinderella's Slipper 2015

I did Backstage Magic in February 2015. We were on the Adult Exclusive trip that ran Feb 15-20. Had a fantastic time and can answer questions about doing this trip without kids!


----------



## Lorraine

Hi

Have just PIF for our ABD Backstage Magic on 16th August.  IT is an adult only trip and will be my husband (Giles) and me to celebrate my 50th bday which is in July.  We are then heading over to Florida to meet my sister and her family and do a 7 day cruise on the Fantasy - very excited!
we are from the UK and have done many cruises and visits to WDW but this is our first ABD

Lorraine


----------



## Cinderella's Slipper 2015

Lorraine said:


> Hi
> 
> Have just PIF for our ABD Backstage Magic on 16th August.  IT is an adult only trip and will be my husband and me to celebrate my 50th bday which is in July.  We are then heading over to Florida to meet my sister and her family and do a 7 day cruise on the Fantasy - very excited!



Hi Lorraine, let me know if you have any questions about your trip. I did the Adult Exclusive this past February.


----------



## sayhello

Lorraine said:


> Hi
> 
> Have just PIF for our ABD Backstage Magic on 16th August.  IT is an adult only trip and will be my husband (Giles) and me to celebrate my 50th bday which is in July.  We are then heading over to Florida to meet my sister and her family and do a 7 day cruise on the Fantasy - very excited!
> we are from the UK and have done many cruises and visits to WDW but this is our first ABD
> 
> Lorraine


Congrats!  I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread.  I've really enjoyed celebrating a few of my Birthdays on ABD's.  A great way to celebrate!

Sayhello


----------



## White Rose

Our trip seems so far away...148 days till we fly to CA...

I keep hoping to see new trip reports for ABD southern CA....anyone find any recent ones for this year's itinerary? I think that would be from March 2015 and newer. It would help tide me over....I am used to being the trip planner, and this year I have nothing to plan! It is a bit weird...I am going into planning withdrawl!


----------



## Eeyore's the Best

White Rose, I know the feeling!  I've pretty much planned all that there is to plan at this point.  We have solidified our pre and post night plans, we ended up spending the money for the pre night at the Loews instead of staying At an airport hotel.  We booked our additional 4 night post nights at paradise pier.  The only thing we are not 100 percent sure on is what to do all day Sunday before the welcome dinner, we are actually considering possibly going to Universal Studios that day!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

White Rose said:


> Our trip seems so far away...148 days till we fly to CA...
> 
> I keep hoping to see new trip reports for ABD southern CA....anyone find any recent ones for this year's itinerary? I think that would be from March 2015 and newer. It would help tide me over....I am used to being the trip planner, and this year I have nothing to plan! It is a bit weird...I am going into planning withdrawl!


White Rose I understand your wanting to read trip reports but by doing so you may spoil the surprises or be disappointed because you didn't get the same thing as another trip...I went was on the BSM in June 2014....and I am glad I didn't read any trip reports beforehand...because the surprises just added to the trip....the BSM ABD is amazing and you will love every minute of it....if you are in Hollywood prior to your ABD I would highly recommend seeing a movie at the El Capitain  theatre...I saw Maleficent there and they had some sets and costumes from the movie that were amazing to see.


----------



## White Rose

Eeyore's the Best said:


> White Rose, I know the feeling!  I've pretty much planned all that there is to plan at this point.  We have solidified our pre and post night plans, we ended up spending the money for the pre night at the Loews instead of staying At an airport hotel.  We booked our additional 4 night post nights at paradise pier.  The only thing we are not 100 percent sure on is what to do all day Sunday before the welcome dinner, we are actually considering possibly going to Universal Studios that day!



I do have another trip to plan, but it is a bit outside of my norm. My dad decided he wants to take the whole family to WDW and Universal for his 80th. He put my hubby and I in charge of planning...10 people. (Ages: 80 to 9!) the kicker...we are doing that trip over Labor Day!

We did universal Hollywood when we were there our first trip to the area. It was a fun day, but for us it will be just too much, considering whe will have done Orlando about a month before! (My dad decided what he wanted after we booked ABD!) We are doing the WB tour after ABD. 

We are doing 5....yes 5.... Hotels. Some on points...Embassy suites, then Loews and GC with ABD...then Tangerine in Burbank, then Hyatt. 

Have fun!!


----------



## ssc021796

On average, how much time do we need to allow for the drive back to the airport for our return flight home?  Not sure how early the driver will show up.


----------



## Cousin Orville

ssc021796 said:


> On average, how much time do we need to allow for the drive back to the airport for our return flight home?  Not sure how early the driver will show up.



Which airport? From Disneyland to SNA is less than 30 min.  LAX is 45min-1hr without traffic.


----------



## ssc021796

Cousin Orville said:


> Which airport? From Disneyland to SNA is less than 30 min.  LAX is 45min-1hr without traffic.


LAX.  I'm guessing the driver will allow 2 or 3 hours (for security, bag check, drive time)


----------



## Cousin Orville

ssc021796 said:


> LAX.  I'm guessing the driver will allow 2 or 3 hours (for security, bag check, drive time)


I think my pickup time was 3hrs before my flight out of SNA.  I remember wandering around the airport for a while.

You'll have a great time.  It's a very special ABD for Disney fans.


----------



## ssc021796

Post trip, how long before we can see the pictures?  It's almost been a week  since my tour ended and I have not had any luck signing in.


----------



## White Rose

ssc021796 said:


> Post trip, how long before we can see the pictures?  It's almost been a week  since my tour ended and I have not had any luck signing in.



are you gonna do a trip report?


----------



## ssc021796

I plan to. Just waiting on the rest of my pics.  2000+ so far


----------



## knewton64

Eeyore's the Best said:


> White Rose, I know the feeling!  I've pretty much planned all that there is to plan at this point.  We have solidified our pre and post night plans, we ended up spending the money for the pre night at the Loews instead of staying At an airport hotel.  We booked our additional 4 night post nights at paradise pier.  The only thing we are not 100 percent sure on is what to do all day Sunday before the welcome dinner, we are actually considering possibly going to Universal Studios that day!


 



Hey..... for the kind tip about Paradise Pier (didn't really realize that we have options here on Hotels) as I am now just down to choosing how many pre and post nights for my Oct '16 ABD BSM adventure
(what D23 Club is currently doing is what mainly caught my attention about this adventure).


And yes,
I always do trip reports so you should see my begin to come online in about 4 weeks or so.


*P.S*. Yes, I am heading out to Universal Studios in about 85 more days (but who is countin'?) - so if u r curios about a first timers visit into Universal Studios, I will have it listed in my below signature trip report that begins, "My Adventures n Disneyland, Catalina Island......"




T.T.F.N.
&
CHEERS Y'ALL


----------



## Eeyore's the Best

Great! Can't wait to read it.  We won't have the whole day to do it on the Sunday because we have to get back for the welcome dinner but we are going to attempt the highlights, mostly Studio tour, Jruassic park, Transformers, Simpsons.


----------



## White Rose

Eeyore's the Best said:


> White Rose, I know the feeling!  I've pretty much planned all that there is to plan at this point.  We have solidified our pre and post night plans, we ended up spending the money for the pre night at the Loews instead of staying At an airport hotel.  We booked our additional 4 night post nights at paradise pier.  The only thing we are not 100 percent sure on is what to do all day Sunday before the welcome dinner, we are actually considering possibly going to Universal Studios that day!



Hey, wanted to let you know...the count for our trip is up to 17! There are 11 groups booked, so there are a few singles!

Also confirmed we get WOC, PTN and fireworks viewing...as well as "other 60th anniversary surprises"...yay!


----------



## Dreamer Kevin

Sweetie (Allison) and I (real name Fredo) will be on the October 11-16, 2015 trip. This is our first ADB trip and we're so looking forward to meeting everyone and going behind the scenes in Tinsletown and DL resort.


----------



## White Rose

Dreamer Kevin said:


> Sweetie (Allison) and I (real name Fredo) will be on the October 11-16, 2015 trip. This is our first ADB trip and we're so looking forward to meeting everyone and going behind the scenes in Tinsletown and DL resort.


 we are going on the same trip. If you go through the last few pages you will see we are flying down the day before and staying local to the airport at an embassy suites and switching in the morning of the 11th to The Loews. Our plans are to do the Roosevelt hotel, which I think is the inspiration for the tower of terror hotel design?No? Well, anyway it looks like an awesome old hotel and a few people have visited it from previous trips. We are also going to the tar pits, if we can do both that would be great. Afterwards, we are staying an extra day or two at DL and then doing the WB studio tour. Because we are using points we are staying at 3 hotels on our own and 2 during the trip, making it a total of FIVE hotels. Ugh. We are using packing cubes so it will be easy to unpack...and repack and unpack and...ugh...

103 days till we leave!


----------



## CrazyZeus1

We are going October 25-30!
Heather, Jeff, & Reese (12)


----------



## Dreamer Kevin

White Rose said:


> we are going on the same trip. If you go through the last few pages you will see we are flying down the day before and staying local to the airport at an embassy suites and switching in the morning of the 11th to The Loews. Our plans are to do the Roosevelt hotel, which I think is the inspiration for the tower of terror hotel design?No? Well, anyway it looks like an awesome old hotel and a few people have visited it from previous trips. We are also going to the tar pits, if we can do both that would be great. Afterwards, we are staying an extra day or two at DL and then doing the WB studio tour. Because we are using points we are staying at 3 hotels on our own and 2 during the trip, making it a total of FIVE hotels. Ugh. We are using packing cubes so it will be easy to unpack...and repack and unpack and...ugh...
> 
> 103 days till we leave!


 
Thanks for the welcome. We want to do the WB tour, too, and probably will come in a day early and do that prior to the BSM kick-off. If you come across anymore tips or insider stuff that might be helpful for fellow travelers, we'd love to hear it. See you in October!


----------



## White Rose

Dreamer Kevin said:


> Thanks for the welcome. We want to do the WB tour, too, and probably will come in a day early and do that prior to the BSM kick-off. If you come across anymore tips or insider stuff that might be helpful for fellow travelers, we'd love to hear it. See you in October!



The Tar pits are not too far - it's apparently in walking distance. I think there is a farmer's market within walking distance too. Also I read in other's trip reports they visited the Roosevelt Hotel, which is an older hotel that is themed in a 1930's style apparently, and some compare it to The tower of Terror hotel design - it's supposedly haunted, too! (I like a bit of spooky stuff!)

We are not planning a lot of pre ABD stuff. We are coming back to Burbank after the tour and staying at a hotel near the WB studio. The reason we are doing the trip that way is because we have to end up back at LAX for our flight home, and we plan on relaxing after the heavy walking ABD days.

Out plans are:

Sat: Fly in for dinnertime - Hotel #1
Sun: Transfer to Loews. (hotel #2)Tar pits, visiting Roosevelt Hotel (maybe - hopefully!) and maybe a trip to El Capitain, if we don't go there during ABD. (I'm waiting to see if people post trip reports to know if we go inside or not.)
Mon - Fri - ABD - And Hotel #3 - Grand Californian!
Fri - Sun : Staying at the GC till Sunday night - for some relaxing days!!! spend a bit of time in the parks - DL/CA
Sun:transferring back to Burbank for hotel #4!
Monday: WB Tour, then.. yes...insanity! transferring to hotel...#5!
Tuesday: Fly back to reality. 

The extra hotels we are staying at are on points. Free breakfast/food too. After we booked the trip, I was laid off from work. I spent from last August (till April) trying to find a new job. We are doing the hotel hopping to save money. We could change from the GC to a cheaper hotel, but with 5 hotels already being planned, we drew the line there!  I am now employed, but we are sticking with the hotel hopping because of the savings. It has worked out quite a bit.


----------



## EK4636

CrazyZeus1 said:


> We are going October 25-30!
> Heather, Jeff, & Reese (12)



So are we!  So are we!


----------



## White Rose

Anyone doing ABD S.CA in Oct... the Halloween info is released!

I called to ask if we get Halloween party tickets, because I want to know if we should buy them...last year all nights sold out... The Vacationista did not know if it is included or not. She is going to call me when she gets the info.

She stated, without me asking her...that this trip is still not 'guaranteed', also there are 24 now booked for Oct 11 trip! Full payment was due Monday July 13.

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/events-tours/mickeys-halloween-party/


----------



## Eeyore's the Best

I wonder why she would make a point of stating that?  You would think with 24 booked that it would be a go.  Looks like if it was included it would have to be on the 14th according to the dates that it was listed to be on.


----------



## White Rose

Eeyore's the Best said:


> I wonder why she would make a point of stating that?  You would think with 24 booked that it would be a go.  Looks like if it was included it would have to be on the 14th according to the dates that it was listed to be on.



She did also say trips rarely cancel and usually adult trips are smaller and the S. CA trips have been extra busy (with 40 per group) because of the 60th...It's after final payment...I think we are good. 

Yea it seems the 14th would be the party night if we go ...that will be a LONG (and fun!!!) day! hehe...where to put that trick or treating bag...hm...would it be tacky to use the duffel? (I'm kidding.)


----------



## White Rose

Eeyore's the Best said:


> I wonder why she would make a point of stating that?  You would think with 24 booked that it would be a go.  Looks like if it was included it would have to be on the 14th according to the dates that it was listed to be on.



Got my answer today. Do you want to know?


----------



## Eeyore's the Best

White Rose said:


> Got my answer today. Do you want to know?



Yes of course!


----------



## White Rose

Eeyore's the Best said:


> Yes of course!



Spoiler alert...don't read the next line..

Tickets are included for our adventure. 

There is only one night it could be...after the full day in Disneyland.


----------



## Eeyore's the Best

Awesome!


----------



## Eeyore's the Best

We just got confirmation from our TA about the Halloween party tickets and that it is the 14th for sure.


----------



## White Rose

Eeyore's the Best said:


> We just got confirmation from our TA about the Halloween party tickets and that it is the 14th for sure.



Awesome! See you in about 51 days!


----------



## myladyfae

Hi!

My bestie Jen and I (Rebecca) have just signed up for the January 2016 Backstage magic!  We will both be celebrating our birthdays there so we are super excited  

We plan to arrive 2 days beforehand and stay at the Magic Castle hotel so we can see the shows at the club and visit Santa Monica etc,  then we leave on a red eye Saturday post ABD.  We really want to see something at the Capitan, so currently trying to figure out if we should do that on our free half day in hollywood, or get it out of the way beforehand! Heh.

Look forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## CJ Gren

Hi! Bestie Jen here.  As Rebecca said, we'll be doing the January 2016 tour. I am super excited because this will be my first time leaving the East Coast and seeing Disneyland Resort! I look forward to meeting everyone and seeing all to see in CA!


----------



## GSLand

Rebecca and Jen - glad to see someone else signed up for the Jan backstage magic! My husband TJ and I will also be on that trip, and I am also celebrating my birthday with this trip 
Looking forward to meeting you then.

Genena


----------



## SnowWhite2

I've never done ABD but want to do the Backstage Magic as my first one.  I don't like crowds or hot weather.  With those parameters, what is the best time to do Backstage Magic?


----------



## myladyfae

SnowWhite2 said:


> I've never done ABD but want to do the Backstage Magic as my first one.  I don't like crowds or hot weather.  With those parameters, what is the best time to do Backstage Magic?



I would imagine the January one we just booked would fit that bill!  CA weather in January is about the equivalent of October on the east coast.  Usually the downside of January at DL is that there may be a greater amount of rides closed for maint since it is off season.  However with this being the 60th this year I don't see that being as huge as it would otherwise have been.  The bonus of it being low tourist season is huge...plus I'm kind of looking forward to going somewhere warm in the middle of a new england winter! Heh


----------



## myladyfae

Oh, thought I would share where we are staying pre trip  http://magiccastlehotel.com/

It is within walking distance of the Loews which is the first hotel of the ABD, but waaaaay lower priced.  It's an especially good deal for families since they have suites!  It also includes breakfast and snacks.  Also, staying there is the only way you can get access to the http://www.magiccastle.com/ which is essentially Hogwarts.  Aka a private magic club in an ancient victorian mansion with secret passages and all!   I'm super excited about it, can you tell?


----------



## sayhello

myladyfae said:


> Oh, thought I would share where we are staying pre trip  http://magiccastlehotel.com/
> 
> It is within walking distance of the Loews which is the first hotel of the ABD, but waaaaay lower priced.  It's an especially good deal for families since they have suites!  It also includes breakfast and snacks.  Also, staying there is the only way you can get access to the http://www.magiccastle.com/ which is essentially Hogwarts.  Aka a private magic club in an ancient victorian mansion with secret passages and all!   I'm super excited about it, can you tell?


I didn't know there was a hotel associated with the Magic Castle!  It used to be you needed to know a member to get into the Magic Castle Club.  Man, I'll have to remember that next time I'm in LA!

Sayhello


----------



## myladyfae

sayhello said:


> I didn't know there was a hotel associated with the Magic Castle!  It used to be you needed to know a member to get into the Magic Castle Club.  Man, I'll have to remember that next time I'm in LA!
> 
> Sayhello



Right?! I found out about it last time I was in LA by accident, and promised myself I'd stay the next time I visited for pleasure!  Far as I know staying there is the only other way to attend the club besides being a member or guest of. 

From what I can glean the hotel itself isn't directly affiliated, but since the land is all owned by the same person they are treated as a member as a courtesy.


----------



## AquamarineSteph

sayhello said:


> I didn't know there was a hotel associated with the Magic Castle!  It used to be you needed to know a member to get into the Magic Castle Club.  Man, I'll have to remember that next time I'm in LA!
> 
> Sayhello



I was going to say the very same thing.  That's so cool!


----------



## myladyfae

sayhello said:


> I didn't know there was a hotel associated with the Magic Castle!  It used to be you needed to know a member to get into the Magic Castle Club.  Man, I'll have to remember that next time I'm in LA!
> 
> Sayhello



oh sayhello, do you mind adding us to the roll call post at the top? Thanks!


----------



## sayhello

myladyfae said:


> oh sayhello, do you mind adding us to the roll call post at the top? Thanks!


I'd love to, but I'm not the moderator for this Forum anymore.  It's now WebmasterMike's responsibility.  You need to check with him.

Sayhello


----------



## Pawleys4

My DH and I are really looking forward to our Southern California & Backstage Magic ABD trip Nov. 1 - 6, 2015.  Anyone else on this trip?


----------



## WebmasterMike

sayhello said:


> I'd love to, but I'm not the moderator for this Forum anymore.  It's now WebmasterMike's responsibility.  You need to check with him.
> 
> Sayhello



@sayhello, feel free to keep them updated.  Those are your threads and I no have desire to take those away from you.  You put too much time and effort into gathering/curating all of that information.


----------



## Eeyore's the Best

3 more hours until we are out of here and start the long trek from Southern Ontario to LA!

Driving to Buffalo tonight, flying from Buffalo to Baltimore tomorrow morning and then Baltimore to LAX. Going to Universal Sunday, can't wait to meet up with everyone at the welcome dinner!


----------



## White Rose

We are flying out tomorrow morning from PHL...checking in to an airport hotel, then off to the Loews!


----------



## Dreamer Kevin

We're leaving from RDU tomorrow. We'll see you there!


----------



## White Rose

We are going to the Tar Pits and the Roosevelt Hotel on Sunday...

On a recent trip to WDW we asked a VIP tour guide what the Tower of Terror's hotel design/color/style was based on...yup! The Roosevelt! I like haunted/spooky historic places. Apparently it's 'haunted by the ghost of Marilyn Monroe'...if you believe in those kind of stories.

How exciting!!


----------



## White Rose

Leaving for our flight in a few minutes..it was delayed for 2 hours but the delay is back down to one hour...sigh.

When we went to CA the last time this sort of thing happened, and by the time we got to the airport the flight was cancelled...we lost our first class seats (paid with points), and had to go on another airline. By the time I got off the plane, I had a head cold that turned into bronchitis, and I do not remember much of the trip because I spent it on various types of cold remedies. To make matters worse, I gave my cold to my hubby, and he spent the trip sick, too. During the trip our rental car lost it's transmission, and had to spend part of one day dealing with that as well. I am very glad that we won't have to worry about driving on this trip, that was a nightmare.

(That trip was "Southern CA" that included San Diego Zoo and wild animal park, Sea World, Universal, and Disneyland. I don't remember much of anything.


----------



## CarolCPA

sayhello said:


> Please post here if you would like to talk with anyone else who has signed up to travel to Southern California with ABD.
> 
> You can also share information/ask questions about the Southern California (& Disneyland) Backstage Magic ABD.
> 
> Please try and keep this thread on topic to discussion and questions  about the Southern California ABD.  Off topic posts will be deleted or moved.
> 
> Thanks!
> Sayhello
> 
> Roll Call:
> 
> Current
> 
> Jun 7 - 12, 2015
> - ssc021796, DH & DD (10)
> 
> - Disney Jen & son (8)
> 
> Jun 21 - 26, 2015
> - Jax1970 & husband
> - kris10399 (Kris), husband (Rik), Theresa (11) & Nate (7)
> - linzj & 3 friends
> 
> Jun 28 - Jul 3, 2015
> - PenguinWaiters, DH, DD (10) & DS (6)
> - rebeccam31, daughter (13), rebeccam31's friend & her daughter (13).
> 
> Jul 5 - 10, 2015 - scottmel, DH & DD (16)
> Aug 9 - 14, 2015
> - gmc824 & daughter (15)
> - CinderALLIE
> 
> Aug 16 - 21, 2015 - Lorraine & husband (Giles)
> 
> Oct 11 - 16, 2015
> - White Rose (Pam) & Hubby (Jeff)
> - Eeyore's the Best & BFF Mickey's Best Gal (Kathy)
> 
> Oct 25 - 30, 2015 - EK4636 & 'other half'
> Dec 13 - 18, 2015 - Skip3key
> Jan 24 - 29, 2016 - GSLand (TJ & Genenaland)
> Previous:
> 
> Jun 10  15, 2012
> - MickeyWatch & DD (12)
> - Dolby1000 & DW
> 
> Oct 14 - 19, 2012
> - Skatetigger & DH
> - Tinkerbelle8956 & husband
> 
> Feb 17 - 22, 2013 - YxlsMom & ???
> Mar 24 - 29, 2013 - disney6005
> Jun 22 - 28, 2013 - kimdesimone, spouse, & 3 daughters (14, 11 & 9)
> Jun 30 - Jul 5, 2013 - slacter, Nickih75 & 14yo b/g twins
> Jul 7- 12, 2013 - ketwinn
> Aug 4 - 9, 2013 - LittleKittyMarie (Nicole) & DF (will be husband by the trip)
> Oct 13 - 18, 2013
> - YodasMom
> - peanut5399 & aunt
> - jsilvers & DW
> - Tara1979 & ??
> - TexasYoda
> 
> Mar 23 - 28, 2014
> - mollygirl13 (Jaquelyn), DH (Chris), Mom (Patricia) & Dad (Dennis)
> - alliebelle3, DH & inlaws
> 
> May 25 - 30, 2014 - Daddy Dinosaur & Husband & ??
> Jun 8 - 13, 2014
> - Mickey&JoshNut
> - wishiwasindisneyjen & ??
> 
> Jul 6 - 11, 2014 - JacksGirlz & DD (16)
> Jul 13 - 18, 2014
> - sager1969 & DS (13)
> - OlKiara, DH, DS (20), DD (15) & DN (22)
> - CaliforniaGirl09, DH, DS (17) & DD (15)
> 
> Aug 10 - 15, 2014 - janecamillacharlton, DH & DD(13)
> Oct 12 - 17, 2014
> - pixiepirate & sis (dzalice)
> - pudinhd & husband
> - BethieTink & ???
> - Chris931 & husband
> - Gaskorvan & wife
> 
> Oct 26 - 31, 2014
> - higitusfigitus (Rachel) & Mom (Sue)
> - Jazztrax & DH
> 
> Dec 14 - 19, 2014 - CynthiaC925
> Jan 12 - 18,  2015 (Star Wars Itinerary) - 3LVDisney (Andy), DW (ToniAnn) & DD (10) (Elizabeth)
> Jan 25 - 30, 2015 - Julmops & ??
> Mar 22 - 27 -OkanaganGril (26), parents (50s) & brother (23)



Just booked the ABD Southern California tour for 8/14/16-8/19/16 for me (Carol) and my daughter (Sydney-11).  I'm not sure if this roll call is being updated.  If so, please add us to it or direct me to the proper roll call for this ABD.


----------



## sayhello

Just an FYI for anyone taking this ABD in the foreseeable future:

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-disneyland-star-wars-20151226-story.html

He're's an excerpt:





> *Disneyland to close some attractions to build 'Star Wars' land*
> 
> To make way for "Star Wars," Disneyland is about to launch its largest expansion ever, which means shutting down a significant chunk of the Anaheim theme park.
> 
> In January, 10 attractions and eateries will close — some temporarily, some permanently



Sayhello


----------



## ketwinn

Is there anyone booked for August 14th 2016?


----------



## lilmissfoodie

I'll be on the Oct 23rd trip. When do we find out who from TheDIS will be joining us?


----------



## Pawleys4

We went on this ABD trip last fall and it was absolutely awesome!  It far exceeded our expectations!  For any real Walt fan, this trip is a must!  Our Adventure Guides Christian and Christina were the best, and each of our fellow adventurers really added something to the group (ours was an adult-only week).  My husband and I have traveled to Europe, Scandinavia, Caribbean, etc, but I can truly say this was one of the most wonderful vacations I have ever taken.


----------



## chirurgeon

lilmissfoodie said:


> I'll be on the Oct 23rd trip. When do we find out who from TheDIS will be joining us?



According to the list in the first post for your trip, it will be John and Kevin. I have done two BSM with them. They are great to travel with.


----------



## meryll83

lilmissfoodie said:


> I'll be on the Oct 23rd trip. When do we find out who from TheDIS will be joining us?





chirurgeon said:


> According to the list in the first post for your trip, it will be John and Kevin. I have done two BSM with them. They are great to travel with.



Where did you see this? I can't see any dates past Jan 2016 listed?


----------



## lilmissfoodie

meryll83 said:


> Where did you see this? I can't see any dates past Jan 2016 listed?


Same for me...must not be looking in the right place


----------



## DisneyKevin

lilmissfoodie said:


> I'll be on the Oct 23rd trip. When do we find out who from TheDIS will be joining us?





chirurgeon said:


> According to the list in the first post for your trip, it will be John and Kevin. I have done two BSM with them. They are great to travel with.





meryll83 said:


> Where did you see this? I can't see any dates past Jan 2016 listed?





lilmissfoodie said:


> Same for me...must not be looking in the right place



The October 23rd - October 28th Backstage Magic Adventure is a DIS / Dreams Unlimited Travel Exclusive.

There is a discussion thread for the trip on the DIS Unplugged Board. It's located here:

http://www.disboards.com/threads/dis-exclusive-backstage-magic-10-23-10-28-16.3454318/#post-55452616

Currently, John and I are scheduled to participate, but that is subject to change.

If you would like to join us, or if you have any questions please let us know.

There is still space available for this date, but it's limited.

Kevin@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com


----------



## sayhello

lilmissfoodie said:


> I'll be on the Oct 23rd trip. When do we find out who from TheDIS will be joining us?





chirurgeon said:


> According to the list in the first post for your trip, it will be John and Kevin. I have done two BSM with them. They are great to travel with.





meryll83 said:


> Where did you see this? I can't see any dates past Jan 2016 listed?





lilmissfoodie said:


> Same for me...must not be looking in the right place


This is where the info is on the October 2016 DIS exclusive BSM trip:

http://www.disboards.com/threads/dis-exclusive-backstage-magic-10-23-10-28-16.3454318/

Sayhello


----------



## lilmissfoodie

DisneyKevin said:


> The October 23rd - October 28th Backstage Magic Adventure is a DIS / Dreams Unlimited Travel Exclusive.
> 
> There is a discussion thread for the trip on the DIS Unplugged Board. It's located here:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/dis-exclusive-backstage-magic-10-23-10-28-16.3454318/#post-55452616
> 
> Currently, John and I are scheduled to participate, but that is subject to change.
> 
> If you would like to join us, or if you have any questions please let us know.
> 
> There is still space available for this date, but it's limited.
> 
> Kevin@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com


Ahhh, it's on the DIS Adventures board...Hmmm, just talked to John and he said he wasn't scheduled to go but would crash the trip if I reminded him.  I'm definitely hoping to meet Kevin and John.


----------



## jessicaknarr

My husband and I will be on the June 12 trip!! Anyone else on that trip?


----------



## meryll83

Is an updated first post on the way?


----------



## danv3

Just booked for October 8, 2017!


----------



## hilarys

Myself, husband and kids (13 and 11) will be on June 26, 2016 trip.  We just booked it in March and were able to get big savings (back to opening day pricing) with the DVC member pricing.  We are going to tour Universal the day before as my daughter has never been and I have not been since college.  I am not sure I will do a full trip report, but will try to report back with the perspectives of a Disneyland regular visitor/CA native and as the first on these boards to take the trip after the start of construction of Star Wars Land.

Hilary


----------



## tgeorge

Would love to hear about your pre trip to Universal. This may be something we would be interested in doing in 2017. I'm very excited for Star Wars land, so another trip will be in order once everything is complete!


----------



## sayhello

meryll83 said:


> Is an updated first post on the way?


Talk to your Moderator!  

Sayhello


----------



## meryll83

sayhello said:


> Talk to your Moderator!
> 
> Sayhello


Sounds like he's deflected back to you!!


WebmasterMike said:


> @sayhello, feel free to keep them updated.  Those are your threads and I no have desire to take those away from you.  You put too much time and effort into gathering/curating all of that information.


----------



## jessicaknarr

My hubby and I just got our bag of goodies from ABD for our June 12th departure!!! So much cool stuff!


----------



## meryll83

jessicaknarr said:


> My hubby and I just got our bag of goodies from ABD for our June 12th departure!!! So much cool stuff!


Ooh that sounds exciting!


----------



## sayhello

jessicaknarr said:


> My hubby and I just got our bag of goodies from ABD for our June 12th departure!!! So much cool stuff!


So what is in the bag of goodies for this year?  Pictures?

Sayhello


----------



## hilarys

jessicaknarr said:


> My hubby and I just got our bag of goodies from ABD for our June 12th departure!!! So much cool stuff!


Ooh, mine should be coming soon - we are two weeks after you.


----------



## DisneyKevin

sayhello said:


> Talk to your Moderator!
> 
> Sayhello



This does not require a Moderator.

As the first poster, you have the ability to edit your post.

You are not required to do so, but you have the option.


----------



## lilmissfoodie

jessicaknarr said:


> My hubby and I just got our bag of goodies from ABD for our June 12th departure!!! So much cool stuff!



Wait, so I'm unfamiliar w/ this.  ABD sends you a goodie bag (or theDIS)?  I echo the sentiment to let us know what you got.  TIA


----------



## DisneyKevin

lilmissfoodie said:


> Wait, so I'm unfamiliar w/ this.  ABD sends you a goodie bag (or theDIS)?  I echo the sentiment to let us know what you got.  TIA



ABD sends every family a "goodie box".

Dreams Unlimited Travel offers a newly increased booking discount.

You can see it here:

http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/abd/specials.htm


----------



## jessicaknarr

I don't want to ruin the surprise for everyone by posting a picture! But it was from ABD not the DIS and it was personalized to the party. It was an amazing surprise!!! Can send a private message if anyone wants!


----------



## Bethany Brown

Does anyone know what time the welcome dinner is? I'm going in June with friends and we fly in around 10:30 that morning. We want to do a tour possibly to kill time, but I want to make sure the dinner is later so we won't miss out.


----------



## jkckr

hilarys said:


> Ooh, mine should be coming soon - we are two weeks after you.



We are on the 6/26 trip, too!


----------



## AnnMarie3

My friend and I are booked on the Feb 19-24 2017 Southern California adults only trip. We are really looking forward to it!


----------



## White Rose

Bethany Brown said:


> Does anyone know what time the welcome dinner is? I'm going in June with friends and we fly in around 10:30 that morning. We want to do a tour possibly to kill time, but I want to make sure the dinner is later so we won't miss out.



I  asked my hubby if he remembered what time dinner was on the first night...

His response?

At night.  

I think we met between 5-6ish.


----------



## IzzyBella

Hello! Thank you for all the information in this thread! We just booked The July 30, 2017 trip for me, DH and DD then 8. There are a lot of kids on that trip, which I like, ages 6, 8, 11, 11, 13, 13, 16. It'll be our first ABD but we've done a few DCL and are WDW vets.


----------



## chirurgeon

IzzyBella said:


> Hello! Thank you for all the information in this thread! We just booked The July 30, 2017 trip for me, DH and DD then 8. There are a lot of kids on that trip, which I like, ages 6, 8, 11, 11, 13, 13, 16. It'll be our first ABD but we've done a few DCL and are WDW vets.



I have to say, after being on this trip twice, I think some of those kids are way too young. It does depend on the child, but on one trip we had two ten year olds. One lapped it all up. The other, along with his mom, spent A LOT of time at the pool. She missed so much of the trip she went again. We were roomies on the second trip and her son stayed home. He has referred to it as "A's" Boring Disney trip. Also, the trip does pull back the curtain on some of the magic. I don't know if the guides would take the kids on a separate section for the younger ones. Just something to consider. If your son is really into the how and wants to be an Imagineer, he might love it.


----------



## hilarys

chirurgeon said:


> I have to say, after being on this trip twice, I think some of those kids are way too young. It does depend on the child, but on one trip we had two ten year olds. One lapped it all up. The other, along with his mom, spent A LOT of time at the pool. She missed so much of the trip she went again. We were roomies on the second trip and her son stayed home. He has referred to it as "A's" Boring Disney trip. Also, the trip does pull back the curtain on some of the magic. I don't know if the guides would take the kids on a separate section for the younger ones. Just something to consider. If your son is really into the how and wants to be an Imagineer, he might love it.




I agree with the points above.  I think 6 is just way too young and I think the 8 and 10 year olds it will depend on their interest in the topics.  I replied on another thread about the makeup of our trip two weeks ago and why I thought it was good.  Kids were 11.5 (mine), 12,13(mine), 13,13, 13,16.  It was a really good range of ages.  And, all of them were Disney freaks who were interested in and had knowledge of how things work at Disney.  All 6 of the kids on our trip loved it and I did not ever hear one complaint of being bored.  I think even at the older ages this trip needs a pre-disposition to Disney/Imagineering and not just a love of rides and theme parks.  I am still working on my trip report, but please follow along for more info.


----------



## CinderALLIE

danv3 said:


> Just booked for October 8, 2017!


I've also booked for this date. Sent you a private message


----------



## mrobin023

We just booked this trip for May 21, 2017. Can't wait to read all about it!


----------



## meryll83

Starting to plan for my shopping now - can anyone tell me where's best to get Dooney bags and Pandora charms?

And do I need to keep some pennies aside for the Studio Store?


----------



## sayhello

meryll83 said:


> Starting to plan for my shopping now - can anyone tell me where's best to get Dooney bags and Pandora charms?
> 
> And do I need to keep some pennies aside for the Studio Store?


Not sure about the Dooneys or Pandora charms (although I know they had a lot of Pandora at World of Disney).  But as far as the Studio Store is concerned, I'd say YES!  They have exclusive T-shirts, pins, plushes, etc, there.  And from what I hear, you'll REALLY want some money for Mickey's of Glendale!

Sayhello


----------



## meryll83

sayhello said:


> Not sure about the Dooneys or Pandora charms (although I know they had a lot of Pandora at World of Disney).  But as far as the Studio Store is concerned, I'd say YES!  They have exclusive T-shirts, pins, plushes, etc, there.  And from what I hear, you'll REALLY want some money for Mickey's of Glendale!
> 
> Sayhello


Is that also part of the tour?
When do we go there and what does it sell?


----------



## sayhello

meryll83 said:


> Is that also part of the tour?
> When do we go there and what does it sell?


It's a part of the Imagineering part of the tour and sells Imagineering branded exclusive stuff (shirts, pins, mugs, etc).  

Sayhello


----------



## meryll83

sayhello said:


> It's a part of the Imagineering part of the tour and sells Imagineering branded exclusive stuff (shirts, pins, mugs, etc).
> 
> Sayhello


Squeeee! Might have to up the merch budget!


----------



## hilarys

meryll83 said:


> Squeeee! Might have to up the merch budget!




Yes - Merch budget needs to be upped for those first few days.  Shopping at Imagineering was great.  Take time to look all around as there were lots of unique branded items.  For Dooney, the Big World of Disney store in downtown disney has the best selection.  There is also a store in CA that has a decent selection.  I can't remember the name right now, but it is across the street from Carthay going towards the "Hollywood" section.  It has several rooms and the room furthest down towards Hollywood has some nice women's fashion and jewelry items that I never see at other stores.  One of my other favorite shops (not for Dooney and Pandora though) is across from the Jungle Cruise entrance.  Lots of fun things in there.  Also don't miss the shop across from the arcade in Frontierland.  Since you will be there in October it will have lots of Christmas themed items by then, i think (we usually go for Halloween and Christmas items are out).  Also, don't miss the store with all of the Haunted Mansion merch.


----------



## lilmissfoodie

This us getting close...beyond excited. Added bonus will be meeting Kevin and John. Yes, we'll be having quite the merch budget.


----------



## scrapbookjulie

IzzyBella said:


> Hello! Thank you for all the information in this thread! We just booked The July 30, 2017 trip for me, DH and DD then 8. There are a lot of kids on that trip, which I like, ages 6, 8, 11, 11, 13, 13, 16. It'll be our first ABD but we've done a few DCL and are WDW vets.



Hi! Just wondering where you got the information with all the kids' ages? Is there another post somewhere? My family will be on that trip, too. It will be me, DH, and DD 15 at the time.


----------



## IzzyBella

scrapbookjulie said:


> Hi! Just wondering where you got the information with all the kids' ages? Is there another post somewhere? My family will be on that trip, too. It will be me, DH, and DD 15 at the time.



I look forward to meeting you! The ABD agent told me when I called them directly.


----------



## scrapbookjulie

IzzyBella said:


> I look forward to meeting you! The ABD agent told me when I called them directly.


Hmmm...I wonder why they didn't have my daughter's age listed. We've been booked since they opened the 2017 dates! She was 13 when we originally booked. Maybe she's one of the 13yos? Did they tell you how many boys/girls were going?

Looking forward to the trip!


----------



## lilmissfoodie

One of the 11-year-olds is my DD


----------



## OKW Lover

meryll83 said:


> do I need to keep some pennies aside for the Studio Store?


The Studio Store is more like a regular store.  There may be a special shirt logo merchandise, but nothing to get excited about.  What you really want to save your pennies for is Mickey's of Glendale.  Lots of special Imagineering merchandise there.


----------



## OKW Lover

lilmissfoodie said:


> This us getting close...beyond excited. Added bonus will be meeting Kevin and John. Yes, we'll be having quite the merch budget.


You'll find that traveling with Kevin and John is a lot of fun.  Kevin is a wonderful story teller and John plays the straight man to his jokes so well.  Listen closely when John talks, you'll find a subtle whit.


----------



## lilmissfoodie

Will you be there OKW Lover?  You seem like quite the experienced DISer (I'd probably ask you about your other ABD trips).  This one is local for us and just dipping our toes into the water.  My DW is very personable but my DD and myself are much more reserved and shy around new people so I'm a little apprehensive about how we'll manage w/ so many new people.


OKW Lover said:


> You'll find that traveling with Kevin and John is a lot of fun.  Kevin is a wonderful story teller and John plays the straight man to his jokes so well.  Listen closely when John talks, you'll find a subtle whit.


 Based on their last trip I had thought that John was more of the joker of the two.


----------



## OKW Lover

lilmissfoodie said:


> Will you be there OKW Lover?


Yes, Val & I are on this adventure with you.  Be sure you introduce yourself to us and mention your screen name when you do.  You'll find Val & I easy to talk to.


----------



## lilmissfoodie

Cool.  I'll be easy to spot.  If you've seen DIS Unplugged: Disneyland Edition, I'm listener Kyle who helped Tom and Mary Jo do the review of Boardwalk Pizza and Pasta (see link)


----------



## DisneyKevin

Only 9 days till our Adventure starts.

Lots to look forward to and some surprises!


----------



## lilmissfoodie

Please. Please. Please be Club 33. Haven't been there since the update and rule changes. Hoping but not expecting. Can't wait to meet John and Kevin. Will John take a pic of Kevin with something big in the background?


----------



## DisneyKevin

lilmissfoodie said:


> Please. Please. Please be Club 33. Haven't been there since the update and rule changes. Hoping but not expecting. Can't wait to meet John and Kevin. Will John take a pic of Kevin with something big in the background?



I'm sorry to disappoint you, but ABD no longer has access to Club 33 after the renovation.

I would rather you know this ahead of our Adventure.

This is not one of our surprises.


----------



## lilmissfoodie

Now that's quick service. Oh well, I'm sure what you have planned will excite any Disney fan. If I get a shot with you and John I'll be more than happy.


----------



## OKW Lover

I love surprises!!!


----------



## OKW Lover

lilmissfoodie said:


> Will John take a pic of Kevin with something big in the background?


I'm betting this will happen.


----------



## danv3

Received an e-mail today from our travel agent noting a change in our October 2017 Southern California trip:



> Thank you for choosing a vacation with _Adventures by Disney_ for your clients. We are pleased that they will be joining us in Southern California.
> 
> We want to let you and your clients know of a change in the itinerary for 2017. Our breakfast on day three will now take place at the Walt Disney Studios Commissary and lunch will be at the newly restored Grand Central Air Terminal on the Walt Disney Imagineering campus. This site was the birthplace of commercial aviation in the Los Angeles region and is associated with pioneers of American aviation including Amelia Earhart, Howard Hughes and Charles Lindbergh.
> 
> Guests will enjoy lunch in the terminal building and experience the Visitor Center. Researched, designed and installed by Disney Imagineers, the Visitor Center provides a rich experience of the building's history. Your assistance in communicating this change to your client is appreciated.



Anyone know anything about this?  Have we lost something (i.e., time at the studio or Imagineering?)


----------



## DisneyKevin

danv3 said:


> Received an e-mail today from our travel agent noting a change in our October 2017 Southern California trip:
> 
> Anyone know anything about this?  Have we lost something (i.e., time at the studio or Imagineering?)



We used to have breakfast at the Loews Hotel and lunch at the Commissary.

We now have breakfast at the Commissary and lunch at Imagineering.

It seems that we are actually gaining time at both the Studio and Imagineering.


----------



## danv3

DisneyKevin said:


> We used to have breakfast at the Loews Hotel and lunch at the Commissary.
> 
> We now have breakfast at the Commissary and lunch at Imagineering.
> 
> It seems that we are actually gaining time at both the Studio and Imagineering.



Great, thank you!


----------



## CinderALLIE

I am very happy with this change...now if only they will change the breakfast when at Grand Californian so we don't do storytellers twice...go back to Goofy's Kitchen or anywhere else please


----------



## meryll83

I remember lunch at the commissary was pretty early, so this might make for better meal times too


----------



## scrapbookjulie

Just got notified that due to construction, our itinerary changed from Grand Californian and Storytellers to Disneyland Hotel and Goofy's Kitchen. Thoughts on this? Should I be happy or disappointed?


----------



## CinderALLIE

scrapbookjulie said:


> Just got notified that due to construction, our itinerary changed from Grand Californian and Storytellers to Disneyland Hotel and Goofy's Kitchen. Thoughts on this? Should I be happy or disappointed?


I received same email, I am happy about the breakfast change and I always wanted to stay at the Disneyland hotel.
I do think we should receive a discount on tour though due to the price differences for hotel.


----------



## tgeorge

scrapbookjulie said:


> Just got notified that due to construction, our itinerary changed from Grand Californian and Storytellers to Disneyland Hotel and Goofy's Kitchen. Thoughts on this? Should I be happy or disappointed?



When is your trip? I didn't receive an email, but we don't go until December, so maybe we won't be affected by the construction.


----------



## scrapbookjulie

tgeorge said:


> When is your trip? I didn't receive an email, but we don't go until December, so maybe we won't be affected by the construction.



We are going the first week of August.


----------



## McPackers

scrapbookjulie said:


> Just got notified that due to construction, our itinerary changed from Grand Californian and Storytellers to Disneyland Hotel and Goofy's Kitchen. Thoughts on this? Should I be happy or disappointed?


I got the same email notice ( booked for a trip May 2017) and I am not happy.   Being from the East Coast, this will probably be the only time I stay at Disneyland and I want to stay at the Grand Californian.  I'm thinking about canceling - I'm very disappointed.


----------



## IzzyBella

I haven't gotten the notice (yet), but the itinerary has changed to Disneyland Hotel on the ABD website. Also from the east coast and incredibly disappointed.


----------



## tgeorge

IzzyBella said:


> I haven't gotten the notice (yet), but the itinerary has changed to Disneyland Hotel on the ABD website. Also from the east coast and incredibly disappointed.



Hmmmm, that's interesting. I really, really wanted to stay at Grand Californian. It wasn't why I booked this trip,but it would be disappointing. If it is due to construction, I understand those things happen.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Hi Folks,

I have been told that this hotel change affects all 2017 departures.

I will keep you updated if I learn more.

Kevin


----------



## Miss SD

Thanks, Kevin.

I like the Disneyland Hotel and don't mind the change, but I hope ABD will make sure our rooms at least have decent views. We've had the parking lot view before, and we didn't mind it because the room was substantially discounted (during the recession). I wouldn't want to pay GCH prices for it, though.


----------



## hilarys

Hmm, that is a tough one.  We are DVC owners at the Grand and usually stay in the villas but have also stayed in the regular rooms plenty of times. I just came back last night from Disneyland doing the StarWars Run Weekend.  For this trip we stayed at the DL hotel - I had not stayed there since 1980    There are many cool things about the DL hotel (the pool is beautiful and a cool retro vibe), but I think the Grand is still my preference.  You just can't beat the location and convenience of it for one thing and I love the lobby.  The DL Hotel is very convenient to the monorail which is fun.   In my opinion the finishes and linens etc in the rooms in each are equally nice.  The DL hotel has been very nicely updated - light and bright with the cool light up headboards.  I think I like the bathroom layout better at the DLH over the Grand. However you can't get around the fact that the DLH is old construction.  I found that the noise from other rooms was really loud as well as noise coming from outside. The elevators are tiny and the shower was pretty basic.  It always quieted down at an appropriate time, but it was noticeable. Oh there is another plus for the DLH though - Dole Whips with rum in the coffee bar in the afternoon.

We walked through the Grand on Sunday and there is a ton of construction going on.  The pool is completely closed and blocked off and it sounded like other construction was going on as well.  I don't think the change in hotels would cause me to change the trip, because they are both very nice hotels and the "specialness" of the trip is all the extras and backstage exclusives.

On other construction notes, StarWars Land is really starting to take shape - rock formations are emerging.

Happy to answer any other DL questions.


----------



## tgeorge

hilarys said:


> Hmm, that is a tough one.  We are DVC owners at the Grand and usually stay in the villas but have also stayed in the regular rooms plenty of times. I just came back last night from Disneyland doing the StarWars Run Weekend.  For this trip we stayed at the DL hotel - I had not stayed there since 1980    There are many cool things about the DL hotel (the pool is beautiful and a cool retro vibe), but I think the Grand is still my preference.  You just can't beat the location and convenience of it for one thing and I love the lobby.  The DL Hotel is very convenient to the monorail which is fun.   In my opinion the finishes and linens etc in the rooms in each are equally nice.  The DL hotel has been very nicely updated - light and bright with the cool light up headboards.  I think I like the bathroom layout better at the DLH over the Grand. However you can't get around the fact that the DLH is old construction.  I found that the noise from other rooms was really loud as well as noise coming from outside. The elevators are tiny and the shower was pretty basic.  It always quieted down at an appropriate time, but it was noticeable. Oh there is another plus for the DLH though - Dole Whips with rum in the coffee bar in the afternoon.
> 
> We walked through the Grand on Sunday and there is a ton of construction going on.  The pool is completely closed and blocked off and it sounded like other construction was going on as well.  I don't think the change in hotels would cause me to change the trip, because they are both very nice hotels and the "specialness" of the trip is all the extras and backstage exclusives.
> 
> On other construction notes, StarWars Land is really starting to take shape - rock formations are emerging.
> 
> Happy to answer any other DL questions.



Thank you for posting this! We were disappointed in the hotel change, but it isn't a deal breaker. There are so many other reasons we are taking this trip and a Hotel change isn't enough to make us cancel. I am very glad to hear from someone who has been to both recently and could give this type of comparison.


----------



## notaprincess

I just booked for April 9-14. Beyond excited... 
Anybody else???


----------



## jammyjam25

WAY out...like a year out (sobs), but my BFF and I just booked the February 18, 2018 adults only trip! Would love to meet anyone else who is doing that trip!


----------



## AnnMarie3

We leave in four days for our adult only adventure. I'm super excited for my first ABD trip, but I have to admit I'm a little bummed by all the the refurbs happening during our time at Disneyland. Fantasmic, the railroad, Pirates , the Matterhorn, Mickey's Fun Wheel, and World of Color. I'm really disappointed about World of Color, as that was scheduled as one of our evening activities. Any thoughts as to what might be scheduled instead? They have also moved Jim Henson tour to the same day as the Walt Disney Studios and Archives and Imagineering tours, as well as arriving at Disneyland. Busy Day! I got a letter stating the change last week. We will be one of the last groups to stay at Grand Californian as well due to the refurbishment.


----------



## Miss SD

Wow, seeing Henson studios, Disney studios and Imagineering on the same day? (And starting the Disneyland portion?) Having been on this tour several times, I think that sounds like way too much to do in one day. Did they give you a reason for the change in itinerary? I hope this isn't the norm going forward.


----------



## sayhello

Miss SD said:


> Wow, seeing Henson studios, Disney studios and Imagineering on the same day? (And starting the Disneyland portion?) Having been on this tour several times, I think that sounds like way too much to do in one day. Did they give you a reason for the change in itinerary? I hope this isn't the norm going forward.


My guess would be that Henson Studios is closed on the 20th due to the President's Day Holiday, so they either had to move it or skip it.  

Sayhello


----------



## Miss SD

sayhello said:


> My guess would be that Henson Studios is closed on the 20th due to the President's Day Holiday, so they either had to move it or skip it.
> 
> Sayhello


Of course! Thanks for solving the mystery!


----------



## alicemouse

McPackers, are you still going in May? We're on the May 21 departure. Are you with us? Anyone else for May?


----------



## alicemouse

mrobin023 said:


> We just booked this trip for May 21, 2017. Can't wait to read all about it!


We're May 21, too! We're from Pennsylvania--how about you?


----------



## McPackers

alicemouse said:


> McPackers, are you still going in May? We're on the May 21 departure. Are you with us? Anyone else for May?



We miss you by a week - our trip starts May 28


----------



## mrobin023

alicemouse said:


> We're May 21, too! We're from Pennsylvania--how about you?


We are from Louisiana. Can't wait for this trip, it will be our first ABD!


----------



## danv3

Disappointed by the news about the hotel.  We won't cancel as a result, but that is a disappointment.  I kind of think some financial compensation (i.e. price adjustment) is in order.  It's not an immaterial change.  The price difference between the Grand Californian and the Disneyland Hotel is a good $100/night based on a quick check.

FWIW, I'm going in October and did not receive any e-mail about a change.


----------



## lildreamer101

danv3 said:


> Disappointed by the news about the hotel.  We won't cancel as a result, but that is a disappointment.  I kind of think some financial compensation (i.e. price adjustment) is in order.  It's not an immaterial change.  The price difference between the Grand Californian and the Disneyland Hotel is a good $100/night based on a quick check.
> 
> FWIW, I'm going in October and did not receive any e-mail about a change.



I agree about the price differences between the hotels.


----------



## lildreamer101

Has ABD ever changed hotels before for BSM?


----------



## tgeorge

To my knowledge, no. We are going in December and I found out from my TA after I heard about it on the boards. I understand that construction has to happen, just kind of a bummer. Hilarys posted on this thread (last post page 20) making a comparison between the two hotels and that definitely helped clarify some issues for me. It isn't a deal breaker because, honestly, we won't be in the room much anyways,but this will be my one and only trip to DL, so I was hoping to stay at GC, but DLH will be just fine.


----------



## DisneyKevin

ABD has made the decision to move to the Disneyland Hotel for Backstage Magic guests permanent.

I am told that this "fits better within the storyline of the Backstage Magic Adventure...because of the Disneyland Hotel's history".


----------



## alicemouse

mrobin023 said:


> We are from Louisiana. Can't wait for this trip, it will be our first ABD!


Awesome! It's our first ABD, too--we are beyond excited!


----------



## Calfan

DisneyKevin said:


> ABD has made the decision to move to the Disneyland Hotel for Backstage Magic guests permanent.
> 
> I am told that this "fits better within the storyline of the Backstage Magic Adventure...because of the Disneyland Hotel's history".



Sooo, I'll come right out and ask the question.  Is ABD planning to decrease the price of this trip given the permanent change to lower-priced accommodations?  We're planning to do this trip in 2018.  Frankly, the hotel change doesn't bother me at all since we are DVC members and typically stay at the Grand Californian for our regular Disneyland visits.  I actually welcome the opportunity to check out the Disneyland Hotel, because I've never stayed there.  But it does seem that ABD is going to be saving money as a result of this change, and it sure would be nice if it passed those savings on to its guests!


----------



## bamagoofy

On another thread, Kevin said ABD told him they are charged the same price for both threads.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

bamagoofy said:


> On another thread, Kevin said ABD told him they are charged the same price for both threads.



If that is true they need a better negotiator, LOL. The GC is always priced higher than the DH--often by quite a bit. I don't mind when ABD makes changes, but I don't like profit maximizing moves masquerading as something other than what it is. The Disneyland Hotel isn't as convenient is the Grand, and it's the second best Disney hotel in the collection no matter how they try to sell it. I've done Backstage Magic, and I don't see how staying at the DH enhances any supposed theme. The parks part of the tour is a mix between old and new.


----------



## lildreamer101

I liked when they had the GCH for BSM as it was more convenient for getting to the park. 
But the pricing still seems weird. What "pluses" are included? 
This kind of reminds me of when they had a WDW ABD and they had originally had the Polynesian (which is pricey) as the main hotel. Then a year later they had changed it to the Yacht or Beach Club Hotel and didn't change the price. It was weird. That ABD doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Calfan said:


> Sooo, I'll come right out and ask the question.  Is ABD planning to decrease the price of this trip given the permanent change to lower-priced accommodations?  We're planning to do this trip in 2018.  Frankly, the hotel change doesn't bother me at all since we are DVC members and typically stay at the Grand Californian for our regular Disneyland visits.  I actually welcome the opportunity to check out the Disneyland Hotel, because I've never stayed there.  But it does seem that ABD is going to be saving money as a result of this change, and it sure would be nice if it passed those savings on to its guests!



ABD has changed hotels for many Adventures.

For example.....

ABD used to stay next to St Marks Square in Venice. They now use the Hilton Molina Stucky which is on the other side of the canal.

I am told this is because this hotel has a pool and that families demand a pool when visiting Venice.

I don't foresee ABD lowering pricing.

I am passing along info that I have been given. These are not my views.

No matter how you rank DL hotels....the DL hotel is the original and that's ABDs stance on why this is being done.


----------



## DisneyKevin

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I don't mind when ABD makes changes, but I don't like profit maximizing moves masquerading as something other than what it is.



Disney does this on a very regular basis across their product lines whether any of us like it or not.

This is not a new or unusual Disney business practice.


----------



## pudinhd

I appreciate you sharing the news, Kevin!  My husband and I have completed 2 Backstage Magic trips and plan to do another in a couple years, hopefully a DIS trip!    While I understand Disney's reasoning for switching hotels, I am disappointed in the change and do feel like it is a downgrade.  However, this will not change our wanting to go on our 3rd trip.


----------



## DisneyKevin

I don't disagree.


----------



## carpenta

Disney probably has to bail out ESPN which is bleeding money by the millions. Disney outside ESPN would have a pretty healthy financial sheet.


----------



## tgeorge

I know it has been talked about extensively and it won't change the outcome,but it seems odd that they would change to DLH because it is the original and fits better with the trip. If that were indeed the case, why start with the GCH? The thought process doesn't add up. Honestly, I'm going to Disney and I'm going to pay Disney prices,which I know going into it, so it's fine.


----------



## sayhello

pudinhd said:


> I appreciate you sharing the news, Kevin!  My husband and I have completed 2 Backstage Magic trips and plan to do another in a couple years, hopefully a DIS trip!    While I understand Disney's reasoning for switching hotels, I am disappointed in the change and do feel like it is a downgrade.  However, this will not change our wanting to go on our 3rd trip.


And this is why they do it.  Because they can.  They charge more, or you get less for your money, and people still come.  That's the Disney way.

Sayhello


----------



## tgeorge

sayhello said:


> And this is why they do it.  Because they can.  They charge more, or you get less for your money, and people still come.  That's the Disney way.
> 
> Sayhello



Exactly! It is a business, and while I may not always like it, well, somehow the mouse finds a way to get my money I will go and enjoy every minute and not worry about it. It is all about the experience.


----------



## sayhello

tgeorge said:


> Exactly! It is a business, and while I may not always like it, well, somehow the mouse finds a way to get my money I will go and enjoy every minute and not worry about it. It is all about the experience.


Precisely!  

Sayhello


----------



## carpenta

I always worry about the costs......I (we) work hard for our money and always view trips through a cost / benefit lens. Just another hard working middle class family trying to make it.


----------



## acndis

Our family LOVES the Disneyland Hotel.  Yes, the rooms are not as plush as the GC but the vibe is fantastic.  It has my favorite pool on any Disney property (love the cabanas) and great food (Steakhouse 33; Chef Mickey's).  We always choose to stay there when it's just the 3 of us.  It is one of our favorite Disney hotels.  GC is SO much like the Wilderness Lodge, it just seems kind of generic to me.  DH is funky and a lot more fun.  I think it's a great change that you will enjoy.  And, it is not that much farther away and the monorail stop is really close.


----------



## Miss SD

acndis said:


> Our family LOVES the Disneyland Hotel.  Yes, the rooms are not as plush as the GC but the vibe is fantastic.  It has my favorite pool on any Disney property (love the cabanas) and great food (Steakhouse 33; Chef Mickey's).  We always choose to stay there when it's just the 3 of us.  It is one of our favorite Disney hotels.  GC is SO much like the Wilderness Lodge, it just seems kind of generic to me.  DH is funky and a lot more fun.  I think it's a great change that you will enjoy.  And, it is not that much farther away and the monorail stop is really close.



And Trader Sam's!


----------



## sampal24

We are signed up for July 16. This will be our first ABD trip and are super excited about it. We are a little bummed about the switch to DLH. We love DLH, but have never stayed at the GC and were looking forward to it. Is anyone else here going July 16?


----------



## alicemouse

Does anyone know whether or not Disney gift cards or Disney Visa rewards are viable payment methods at the Disney Studio Store, Disney Soda Fountain, etc? I've been squirreling away cash for spending money for awhile now and I've prefer to carry gift cards, but I don't know if I should limit the amount to what I anticipate for food & spending at DL or if I can include my probably Disney shopping sprees on the LA portion of the trip as well.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Hi Folks,

I have received the following from ABD:

*Good morning Kevin, 

 Thank you contacting Adventures by Disney!

 I just spoke with our partners and they have confirmed that although all activities are subject change, Walt's Apartment is still scheduled to be visited for the 2017 season.*

The apartment is still not ADA compliant. You must be able to climb stairs to visit.


----------



## tgeorge

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have received the following from ABD:
> 
> *Good morning Kevin,
> 
> Thank you contacting Adventures by Disney!
> 
> I just spoke with our partners and they have confirmed that although all activities are subject change, Walt's Apartment is still scheduled to be visited for the 2017 season.*
> 
> The apartment is still not ADA compliant. You must be able to climb stairs to visit.



Fantastic! Hopefully we get to see it on our trip in December. Thanks Kevin for the information


----------



## danv3

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have received the following from ABD:
> 
> *Good morning Kevin,
> 
> Thank you contacting Adventures by Disney!
> 
> I just spoke with our partners and they have confirmed that although all activities are subject change, Walt's Apartment is still scheduled to be visited for the 2017 season.*
> 
> The apartment is still not ADA compliant. You must be able to climb stairs to visit.



Thanks for this update!


----------



## wishiwasindisneyjen

We just booked the October 8, 2017 Adult departure. We had booked back in 2014 but had to cancel, so I'm happy to finally get to go!


----------



## scrapbookjulie

Is there a way to update the first post with the current dates for this trip? I know some people many many pages back said they were going on my week. But there are a lot of pages to reread to find that information! LOL I was hoping to see if there were any other teens going on our July 30-August 4, 2017 trip so my daughter could chat with someone before we travel.


----------



## notaprincess

I'm at the GC now to make it at least once in a lifetime. To be honest I'm underwhelmed, sure the lobby is great and most of the other areas. But the rooms look nothing special at all. 
You are just paying the premium for entering thru the back door of DCA. 

On Sunday I'm on the ABD tour and looking very much forward to the DLH.


----------



## wishiwasindisneyjen

notaprincess said:


> I'm at the GC now to make it at least once in a lifetime. To be honest I'm underwhelmed, sure the lobby is great and most of the other areas. But the rooms look nothing special at all.
> You are just paying the premium for entering thru the back door of DCA.
> 
> On Sunday I'm on the ABD tour and looking very much forward to the DLH.



Looking forward to hearing how you like the trip with the change to the DL hotel.


----------



## alicemouse

We are doing the Warner Bros. Studio Tour the morning that our adventure begins and by a stroke of luck, it just happens to be the one Sunday per month that Walt's Barn is open to the public, so we want to catch a ride over to Griffith Park and see the barn and the merry-go-round. After re-watching the Dreams Unlimited show from December where Kevin & co discussed their most recent Backstage Magic trip, these sites were actually visited as part of their tour. I have spoken with our AbD Vacationista 3 times and each time I ask her if there is any reason that I should alter those plans *wink, wink, nudge, nudge* and each time she has told me that no, our tour is not scheduled to visit either of those sites. This is our first AbD, so I'm not familiar yet with whether or not the Vacationistas are privy to all inclusions on the trip or not. Has anyone done this tour on the 2017 itinerary and had Walt's Barn and the GP Marry-go-round included on your tour? Was it an announced activity or a surprise? My dad is a huge train guy and I grew up with model railroading, so I don't want to miss the opportunity to see the barn (it's only open to the public one day per month and being East Coasters, what are the chances that we happen to be in Hollywood on the 3rd Sunday or the month ever again), but I also don't need to go twice and I would like to spend that time at Universal City Walk if we'll visit the Griffith Park attractions during the tour.


----------



## danv3

This afternoon I bought tickets to see Hamilton the day before my AbD Backstage Magic trip begins!


----------



## sayhello

danv3 said:


> This afternoon I bought tickets to see Hamilton the day before my AbD Backstage Magic trip begins!


Congrats!  You're going to love it!  I thought the tickets didn't go on sale until the end of April.    You must know somebody!

Sayhello


----------



## hilarys

alicemouse said:


> We are doing the Warner Bros. Studio Tour the morning that our adventure begins and by a stroke of luck, it just happens to be the one Sunday per month that Walt's Barn is open to the public, so we want to catch a ride over to Griffith Park and see the barn and the merry-go-round. After re-watching the Dreams Unlimited show from December where Kevin & co discussed their most recent Backstage Magic trip, these sites were actually visited as part of their tour. I have spoken with our AbD Vacationista 3 times and each time I ask her if there is any reason that I should alter those plans *wink, wink, nudge, nudge* and each time she has told me that no, our tour is not scheduled to visit either of those sites. This is our first AbD, so I'm not familiar yet with whether or not the Vacationistas are privy to all inclusions on the trip or not. Has anyone done this tour on the 2017 itinerary and had Walt's Barn and the GP Marry-go-round included on your tour? Was it an announced activity or a surprise? My dad is a huge train guy and I grew up with model railroading, so I don't want to miss the opportunity to see the barn (it's only open to the public one day per month and being East Coasters, what are the chances that we happen to be in Hollywood on the 3rd Sunday or the month ever again), but I also don't need to go twice and I would like to spend that time at Universal City Walk if we'll visit the Griffith Park attractions during the tour.



We did the trip last June and we did go to the barn.  I think it was announced as a surprise but they seem to pretty consistently go there from the trip reports that I have read.  We did not go to the Merry Go Round.


----------



## danv3

sayhello said:


> Congrats!  You're going to love it!  I thought the tickets didn't go on sale until the end of April.    You must know somebody!
> 
> Sayhello



American Express cardholder presale. If the website experience I had trying to get tickets this week is repeated when general sales start later this month, there are going to be a lot of frustrated and disappointed people out there!


----------



## sayhello

danv3 said:


> American Express cardholder presale. If the website experience I had trying to get tickets this week is repeated when general sales start later this month, there are going to be a lot of frustrated and disappointed people out there!


Well that doesn't sound like fun!  But congrats!!  It's an AMAZING show!

Sayhello


----------



## CinderALLIE

I am no longer going on the October 8th 2017 tour. I will now be going on the August 12 2018 tour when the BF can join me 
Celebrating my birthday at Disney studios with the partners statue


----------



## Calfan

CinderALLIE said:


> I am no longer going on the October 8th 2017 tour. I will now be going on the August 12 2018 tour when the BF can join me
> Celebrating my birthday at Disney studios with the partners statue



We just booked the August 12, 2018 trip as well!  It will be me, DH, DD (16) and DS (14).  We were initially booked for June of this year and have moved our reservation around a bit.  But we are definitely going on this departure.  Looking forward to meeting you and your BF.


----------



## wishiwasindisneyjen

CinderALLIE said:


> I am no longer going on the October 8th 2017 tour. I will now be going on the August 12 2018 tour when the BF can join me
> Celebrating my birthday at Disney studios with the partners statue



Do you lose your initial deposit when you change dates?


----------



## scrapbookjulie

wishiwasindisneyjen said:


> Do you lose your initial deposit when you change dates?


We had to change our dates and didn't lose our deposit. Our trip was supposed to be last August. But we wound up selling our house and building a new one, so we had 2 house closings and moving to deal with around that same time. We were prepared to lose our deposit, but they held the money and let us transfer that deposit to our new trip this August once those dates were released and available to book.


----------



## CinderALLIE

wishiwasindisneyjen said:


> Do you lose your initial deposit when you change dates?


ABD were going to transfer deposit but they didn't consider it a new booking so I wasn't eligible for the early discount. I ended up cancelling and losing the $300 deposit but with my partner now joining me I saved $400.00 all up.

I could have just kept transferring dates indefinitely for a future trip but after this trip who knows when I will be able to go back...best not to have to worry and deal with postponing.


----------



## CinderALLIE

Calfan said:


> We just booked the August 12, 2018 trip as well!  It will be me, DH, DD (16) and DS (14).  We were initially booked for June of this year and have moved our reservation around a bit.  But we are definitely going on this departure.  Looking forward to meeting you and your BF.


Look forward to meeting you and your family.


----------



## AquaDame

Since our friends say our Japan trip looked so fun they want us to all go together in November next year... looks like S Africa will have to wait! We booked the May 20th Backstage ABD instead and I already can't wait to go, almost one year exactly!


----------



## Disneygeek Amanda

I'm booked as a solo traveler for the 10/21/18 trip. A long time to wait, but I'm very excited for my first ABD and my first time at Disneyland!


----------



## alexandmaddie

Just booked BSM for 6/10/2018. It will be our second (sort of, we did a cruise add on for our first) ABD! We used DVC points to book. Because we booked by 5/31, we got a 54 point per person discount. There are four of us, so they booked two separate reservations, which means two rooms.


----------



## sayhello

alexandmaddie said:


> Just booked BSM for 6/10/2018. It will be our second (sort of, we did a cruise add on for our first) ABD! We used DVC points to book. Because we booked by 5/31, we got a 54 point per person discount. There are four of us, so they booked two separate reservations, which means two rooms.


The add-ons definitely count as an ABD!!  

Sayhello


----------



## scrapbookjulie

Update on the July 31, 2017 trip...My TA called to get the kids' ages for my DD. Here's the run down on our tour group:

Girls Ages: 16,15,14,12,9,8, 6
Boys Ages: 13,11
There are a total of 29 guests on this tour with 9 of them being kids.

My DD is the 15yo. Anyone else on that trip with us?


----------



## IzzyBella

scrapbookjulie said:


> Update on the July 31, 2017 trip...My TA called to get the kids' ages for my DD. Here's the run down on our tour group:
> 
> Girls Ages: 16,15,14,12,9,8, 6
> Boys Ages: 13,11
> There are a total of 29 guests on this tour with 9 of them being kids.
> 
> My DD is the 15yo. Anyone else on that trip with us?



Thanks for the info! We're on that trip as well, it's me, DH, and DD 8yo. Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## londonjon

IzzyBella said:


> Thanks for the info! We're on that trip as well, it's me, DH, and DD 8yo. Looking forward to meeting you!



Mrs Londonjon and I will also be on this tour.  Look forward to seeing you all.  Not long to go!


----------



## IzzyBella

Our box arrived today. It's getting close!


----------



## scrapbookjulie

IzzyBella said:


> Our box arrived today. It's getting close!


Yep...Ours came, too!


----------



## IzzyBella

Leaving tomorrow for a few days in San Diego. See you all on Sunday in Hollywood!


----------



## scrapbookjulie

IzzyBella said:


> Leaving tomorrow for a few days in San Diego. See you all on Sunday in Hollywood!


We are flying in on Saturday. See you on Sunday!


----------



## AquaDame

So jealous...! I hope you all have a great time! Come back and share tidbits with us if you like!


----------



## Rapunzellover

tgeorge said:


> When is your trip? I didn't receive an email, but we don't go until December, so maybe we won't be affected by the construction.



When you going in December?  I'm considering doing this trip in Dec. since work wrecked all my plans for this summer.  I'm eyeing the 17-22 departure.


----------



## tgeorge

Rapunzellover said:


> When you going in December?  I'm considering doing this trip in Dec. since work wrecked all my plans for this summer.  I'm eyeing the 17-22 departure.



We're taking the Adult Exclusive trip December 3-8. If you decide to take that one, definitely come back and post!


----------



## Rapunzellover

tgeorge said:


> We're taking the Adult Exclusive trip December 3-8. If you decide to take that one, definitely come back and post!



Can't do that one.  Work prevents it.


----------



## tgeorge

Rapunzellover said:


> Can't do that one.  Work prevents it.



Darn! It would have been fun to meet. Maybe on another trip in the future. Although, right now, I wish we were on the later trip. My husband and 8 are building a house and we're supposed to close on 30 November and my friend and I leave for CA on 01December


----------



## skittlesfirehawk

Anyone doing august 27- September 1st? Of this year?


----------



## SingingMom

Looking into this trip for February 2018!


----------



## AnnMarie3

Anyone booked for July 8-13 this year?


----------



## AquaDame

No, we went for the May 20th departure (which now I regret since Pixar Pier isn't opening till June but we didn't know that at the time... )


----------



## RedM94

AnnMarie3 said:


> Anyone booked for July 8-13 this year?



Yes, we are booked for the July 8th adventure.


----------



## BRC6C

Us too! on July 8th  I will be traveling with my 15-year-old son, a Disney nut who takes after his mom


----------



## CinderALLIE

I have paid my balance for August 12th...unfortunately only staying 1x post night before heading to WDW.
I can't wait to spend my birthday at Disney Studios!!


----------



## Calfan

CinderALLIE said:


> I have paid my balance for August 12th...unfortunately only staying 1x post night before heading to WDW.
> I can't wait to spend my birthday at Disney Studios!!



We are on the same trip as you!  We just paid in full as well.  See you in August


----------



## AnnMarie3

We are traveling on the July 8th 2018 Adventure with our 14 year old daughter. Can't Wait!


----------



## BRC6C

@AnnMarie3 and @RedM94 I'm getting really excited for the trip. It's our first ABD trip so I'm not really sure what to expect. I finally booked our air, we leave the east coast VERY early on the morning of the 8th so I'm hoping we stay awake through the welcome dinner! Maybe we can take a nap before hand. We are doing one post night so that we can make full use of the DL tickets and then we fly home the afternoon of the 14th. The Pixar Fest stuff looks like it will be a fun addition!


----------



## RedM94

@BRC6C This is our first ABD trip as well.  It is a high school graduation trip for our son.  He wanted to go to Disneyland, and he knows we are going, he doesn't know it is ABD.  We will be flying in from the east on July 5 and flying back on the
14. 

We continue to count Dow the days.


----------



## atlmgm

Anyone going on the BSM on July 15?   Divorced Dad with 15 Yr old son who is a Disney fanatic.


----------



## megh315

@RedM94 @BRC6C and @AnnMarie3 My mom and I are going to be on the 8th-13th trip as well! We both have big birthdays this year (30, for me) and thought this was the best way to celebrate!


----------



## BRC6C

megh315 said:


> @RedM94 @BRC6C and @AnnMarie3 My mom and I are going to be on the 8th-13th trip as well! We both have big birthdays this year (30, for me) and thought this was the best way to celebrate!


I have a big birthday this year too! More than 30 though


----------



## AnnMarie3

@RedM94 @BRC6C @megh315 

This is my second ABD trip, but my family’s first. I did an adult only Backstage Magic with a friend last year, and it was so amazing I had to bring my family. I won’t spill any secrets or ruin any surprises, but we are all in for a fantastic trip!! 

Where is everyone from? We are in Atlanta.


----------



## megh315

@AnnMarie3 We’re in NYC! 

It’s our first ABD and I’ve read amazing reviews of this trip (tried to avoid spoilers of the surprises!!) and we can’t wait!


----------



## BRC6C

AnnMarie3 said:


> @RedM94 @BRC6C @megh315
> Where is everyone from? We are in Atlanta.



We are from VA, just outside DC (inside the beltway for folks that means something to).



megh315 said:


> @AnnMarie3 We’re in NYC!
> 
> It’s our first ABD and I’ve read amazing reviews of this trip (tried to avoid spoilers of the surprises!!) and we can’t wait!



Also our first ABD, I've read everything I can find so know what happened on some trips. Luckily I have a terrible memory so won't be expecting anything


----------



## DeannaMKB

atlmgm said:


> Anyone going on the BSM on July 15?   Divorced Dad with 15 Yr old son who is a Disney fanatic.


Yes! I have a "soon to be 16 year old son" and 11 year old daughter


----------



## AlixaLock

DeannaMKB said:


> Yes! We have a "soon to be 16 year old son" and 11 year old daughter



Exciting! My daughter will be 10 on the trip!


----------



## acndis

We just booked today for 8/11-16/2019!  There are five of us including my son who will be 11 at trip time!  Can't wait.  Hoping Star Wars may be open (or nearly open!)


----------



## DeannaMKB

AlixaLock said:


> Exciting! My daughter will be 10 on the trip!


Awesome!!  I told the kids there was a 15 yo boy and Emily said "do you know if there is anyone my age???".  She will be thrilled!


----------



## AquaDame

Anyone else going May 20th..? Well.. anyone else here I mean. If it were just us I'm sure we wouldn't be going!


----------



## AlixaLock

DeannaMKB said:


> Awesome!!  I told the kids there was a 15 yo boy and Emily said "do you know if there is anyone my age???".  She will be thrilled!


HA!  Mine will be thrilled as well.  My TA checked on the breakdown and was told 23 guests and they told her the following breakdown of kids (but this was at two months ago...)

2 - 10 yo girls
2 - 11 yo girls
2 - 14 yo boys
3 - 15 yo boys
1 - 16 yo girl
1 - 16 yo boy


----------



## atlmgm

Thanks for the info about the July 15th trip - my son is happy there will be other kids his age.   He is also a big time pin trader too.


----------



## BRC6C

We got our box today!! Makes it seem more real  Now we just have to make it to the end of the school year...


----------



## RedM94

BRC6C said:


> We got our box today!! Makes it seem more real  Now we just have to make it to the end of the school year...



We received ours today as well!!  Yes, it does make it seem more real!


----------



## DeannaMKB

AlixaLock said:


> HA!  Mine will be thrilled as well.  My TA checked on the breakdown and was told 23 guests and they told her the following breakdown of kids (but this was at two months ago...)
> 
> 2 - 10 yo girls
> 2 - 11 yo girls
> 2 - 14 yo boys
> 3 - 15 yo boys
> 1 - 16 yo girl
> 1 - 16 yo boy


This makes me soooo happy!!


----------



## DeannaMKB

atlmgm said:


> Thanks for the info about the July 15th trip - my son is happy there will be other kids his age.   He is also a big time pin trader too.


Can't wait!  I'm sure we'll have a selection of our pins too


----------



## Chirple

Signed up for the August 18, 2019, trip.  It's not an Adult Exclusive even though we are two middle-aged adults.  We didn't want to run the risk of extending our trip into Labor Day weekend and trying to navigate the parks with the locals.

Our plan is to arrive a couple of days early.  My husband has never been to the Hollywood area of CA and wants to look for Adam West's star on Hollywood Blvd.  We're also waiting for the LA Dodgers' 2019 schedule because he would like to catch a game there if they are home.  If not, our pre-trip plans could change.


----------



## acndis

Chirple said:


> Signed up for the August 18, 2019, trip. It's not an Adult Exclusive even though we are two middle-aged adults. We didn't want to run the risk of extending our trip into Labor Day weekend and trying to navigate the parks with the locals.



We are on the trip before you.  We are planning to stay in Santa Monica for a few days before and head to Universal Orlando on one of those days.  I am excited to hear about everyone's pretrip plans.


----------



## Chirple

acndis said:


> We are on the trip before you.  We are planning to stay in Santa Monica for a few days before and head to Universal Orlando on one of those days.  I am excited to hear about everyone's pretrip plans.



I saw that and was hoping that my husband would pick your trip.  I think he wanted to pick the one closest to Labor Day without actually being away for Labor Day.


----------



## msk

We've booked the Sept 22, 2019 trip. Anyone else? This is our first ABD. It is also our first "real" trip to Disneyland. I went as a child and my DH and I went for one night many years ago. I'm really looking forward to this trip and the beginning of many more!


----------



## Steven G

I just booked June 9, 2019, this will be our second backstage magic abd...  I plan to go to universal afterwards.


----------



## atlmgm

UPS just delivered my ABD package for the JULY 15 Backstage Magic trip!!!!


----------



## acndis

Post Days and Pre Days
I was able to go ahead and book my post day for our August 2019 Adventure at the Grand Californian.  It was pricey but not horrible and I am worried about prices going up (and room availability going down) if I wait.

For our pre days, we were thinking of spending 4 days in Santa Monica either at Shutters or the Fairmont Miramar.  Both are pricey.  Is that too long a stay in Santa Monica?  My son loves the beach but I worry that Santa Monica beach may not be a great place to swim.  Would it be better to stay in LA and head to Santa Monica for the day?  Or, is Santa Monica an ideal home base?

Any advice appreciated (it's been long time since I have been in LA).


----------



## sayhello

Santa Monica is convenient to LAX (it's pretty much a straight shot up PCH).  Cute little beach town, great  shopping, lots of cool little restaurants.  great walking beach, cool pier.  I don't know about swimming; I haven't swum in that area since I was a kid. 

Whether Santa Monica is an ideal base or not depends on where you plan to go from there.  It's not what I'd call centrally located, but there are a lot of  freeways you can get on from there.

Sayhello


----------



## haskaro

Anyone booked for the trip starting in a matter of days on 27th May 2018?


----------



## Shadowfan

Yes!  We booked last May and can hardly believe it’s nearly time to go.


----------



## haskaro

Shadowfan said:


> Yes!  We booked last May and can hardly believe it’s nearly time to go.



Where are you travelling from? We are heading over from the UK a few days before - getting very excited now
See you in Hollywood in a few days


----------



## Jason Martin

Anybody booked for 6/17-6/22.  Excited for our first one and we just booked the Pixar Fest Premier night to end our trip.


----------



## Shadowfan

haskaro said:


> Where are you travelling from? We are heading over from the UK a few days before - getting very excited now
> See you in Hollywood in a few days


We are travelling from Northeast Ohio. I hope your trip over goes well—see you soon!


----------



## acndis

Looks like there is a pretty good chance that Galaxy's Edge will be open for those of us going Summer 2019!  I am super excited (and glad I already booked my post day).  Crowds should be crazy!  I am glad we will be getting some special treatment!


----------



## Chirple

acndis said:


> Looks like there is a pretty good chance that Galaxy's Edge will be open for those of us going Summer 2019!  I am super excited (and glad I already booked my post day).  Crowds should be crazy!  I am glad we will be getting some special treatment!



^^^This!  I told my husband about the opening timeframe and that we have a good possibility of being there when it's open.  We also booked a post-day (with ABD) and thought it was expensive but might pay for itself in the long run.  We haven't stayed at the Grand Californian since 2001.

I went to LA with a friend (also in 2001), and we stayed in Santa Monica.  We took a day trip into Hollywood to do the touristy stuff, went to Venice Beach, and took in an Angels vs Yankees game.  We did not stay near the beach so it was less expensive, but it did not take us long to get anywhere (except to the baseball game).  Our pre-days are going to be based on whether the Dodgers or the Padres are in town since I promised him a baseball game (but just one).  If the Dodgers are in town, I'd like to get our pre-stay at the Loews.  If they aren't and the Padres will be, our game plan is to fly into San Diego, stay there for the game, and then head to LA.  I've already told him that if we going directly to LA that I do not want to rent a car.  I think he would love to go to the Griffith Observatory (which I've done) as well.


----------



## tgeorge

acndis said:


> Looks like there is a pretty good chance that Galaxy's Edge will be open for those of us going Summer 2019!  I am super excited (and glad I already booked my post day).  Crowds should be crazy!  I am glad we will be getting some special treatment!



Awesome timing! I just booked an end of October 2019 Disney Cruise. We’re going to book two pre-nights and HOPE we are there for the late fall opening at WDW. I’m already trying to figure out when to do BSM again to see Galaxy’s Edge at DL. I’d love to hear from those of you who get to experience Galaxy’s Edge and how much time you get there with BSM! Have fun


----------



## stultress

I am interested in the 5 night Disneyland and Southern California ABD trip with my husband and daughter, who will be 11. I am a WDW fanatic, but this will be my first trip to Disneyland. Not knowing when I might get to go back, I am going to want to do "everything" there is to do in both parks while I'm there. With this itinerary (two mornings in the parks with the group, two afternoons on your own, and two evenings on your own), is it possible to experience every attraction? If not, will one more day of park hopping be enough to finish everything off? Also, does this trip include a visit to Walt's apartment? It is mentioned specifically in the trip at a glance for the short escape, but not for this one. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Miss SD

stultress said:


> I am interested in the 5 night Disneyland and Southern California ABD trip with my husband and daughter, who will be 11. I am a WDW fanatic, but this will be my first trip to Disneyland. Not knowing when I might get to go back, I am going to want to do "everything" there is to do in both parks while I'm there. With this itinerary (two mornings in the parks with the group, two afternoons on your own, and two evenings on your own), is it possible to experience every attraction? If not, will one more day of park hopping be enough to finish everything off? Also, does this trip include a visit to Walt's apartment? It is mentioned specifically in the trip at a glance for the short escape, but not for this one. Thanks in advance!


I find it hard to believe the short escape would include a trip to Walt’s apartment and the longer version wouldn’t. IIRC, at one point it wasn’t included in the original trip because of ADA concerns, and at another point it wasn’t on the itinerary because ABD didn’t want to kind of guarantee it by putting it in writing. My guess is they copied and pasted old itinerary information that didn’t include Walt’s apartment. God knows they keep using the same stale pictures, like the one with the female guide in a yellow shirt at Jim Henson studios.


----------



## RedM94

Miss SD said:


> I find it hard to believe the short escape would include a trip to Walt’s apartment and the longer version wouldn’t. IIRC, at one point it wasn’t included in the original trip because of ADA concerns, and at another point it wasn’t on the itinerary because ABD didn’t want to kind of guarantee it by putting it in writing. My guess is they copied and pasted old itinerary information that didn’t include Walt’s apartment. God knows they keep using the same stale pictures, like the one with the female guide in a yellow shirt at Jim Henson studios.



@Miss SD We are doing the full BSM trio in July.  Walt's apartment is listed as an activity on day 4.


----------



## Miss SD

RedM94 said:


> @Miss SD We are doing the full BSM trio in July.  Walt's apartment is listed as an activity on day 4.


That’s good to know! I’m going on the July 29 BSM.


----------



## sayhello

They're doing Walt's Apartment now as an advertised part of the Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour, so I can't imagine they'd include it on that tour and not on the BSM tour!

Sayhello


----------



## SingingMom

stultress said:


> I am interested in the 5 night Disneyland and Southern California ABD trip with my husband and daughter, who will be 11. I am a WDW fanatic, but this will be my first trip to Disneyland. Not knowing when I might get to go back, I am going to want to do "everything" there is to do in both parks while I'm there. With this itinerary (two mornings in the parks with the group, two afternoons on your own, and two evenings on your own), is it possible to experience every attraction? If not, will one more day of park hopping be enough to finish everything off? Also, does this trip include a visit to Walt's apartment? It is mentioned specifically in the trip at a glance for the short escape, but not for this one. Thanks in advance!



We just did this ABD in February.  We added an additional night in Disneyland and it was well worth it.  The normal departure day of the ABD includes a full day of park admission, so it's worth it to stay.  You can choose to fly home the next day, or take a late flight like we did and spent a few more hours at the parks with our own tickets.  (DD is a CM so we did use her guest passes)    But even if you didn't want to purchase admission, you can fully enjoy that last day of the ABD and shop and lunch throughout Downtown Disney before your departure.

Walt's Apartment was included on our trip and it was the highlight for me.  So touching to be there.  A special treat for a true Disney fan!


----------



## AquaDame

We had a stop in Walt's apartment on our trip last week also. They seemed surprised we split into only two groups but we fit fine up there.


----------



## NashSmartGuy

I just returned from the ABD Backstage Magic Tour.  It was a fantastic tour, but I was a bit disappointed in not getting to see or do certain "surprise" things which I had seen discussed on this board.  While I'm not doing a full trip review, I thought it might be useful to share some information to help folks manage their expectations better.  I had read a lot of reviews and trip reports prior to going on this adventure, including many which had spoilers that described additional things which were not included on the official itinerary.  As a result, I was somewhat disappointed that so many special surprises have been cut from the itinerary.  I thought I would share some of the things which I had heard that you do or see on the trip which we did not get to do so that others might not be disappointed.  I'm not including the many surprise things we DID get to do and see, since those may be spoilers for some folks.



Spoiler: Spoiler Info Inside!



******SPOILER ALERT--DO NOT READ FURTHER IF YOU DO NOT WANT TO SEE THESE SPOILERS*****

--There were no evening activities after the Welcome Dinner (no Madame Tussaud's Wax Museum or anything).
--We didn't visit Walt's train barn or ride the train at Carolwood.
--We didn't see Lucky the Dinosaur at Imagineering.
--We didn't ride (or even see) the Lilly Belle at Disneyland (apparently, they've removed any references to trains from the trip's narrative).
--We didn't get snacks at either of the parades or during the fireworks.
--The reserved parade and fireworks viewing area in Disneyland was very off center (near the Tomorrowland entrance), so you really couldn't see the Castle or Main Street USA projections for the fireworks.
--We didn't visit the Dream Suite (I'm not sure if this is related to the current renovations going on inside Pirates or not, but The Blue Bayou was open for business).
--We didn't see, visit, or discuss Club 33.  Apparently, since the renovation, even the guides can't go inside.
--We didn't watch World of Color, as it was down for maintenance as a part of the Paradise to Pixar Pier conversion.
--We didn't watch Fantasmic, as it was not running the nights we were there.


----------



## SingingMom

NashSmartGuy said:


> I just returned from the ABD Backstage Magic Tour.  It was a fantastic tour, but I was a bit disappointed in not getting to see or do certain "surprise" things which I had seen discussed on this board.  While I'm not doing a full trip review, I thought it might be useful to share some information to help folks manage their expectations better.  I had read a lot of reviews and trip reports prior to going on this adventure, including many which had spoilers that described additional things which were not included on the official itinerary.  As a result, I was somewhat disappointed that so many special surprises have been cut from the itinerary.  I thought I would share some of the things which I had heard that you do or see on the trip which we did not get to do so that others might not be disappointed.  I'm not including the many surprise things we DID get to do and see, since those may be spoilers for some folks.
> 
> ******SPOILER ALERT--DO NOT READ FURTHER IF YOU DO NOT WANT TO SEE THESE SPOILERS*****
> 
> --There were no evening activities after the Welcome Dinner (no Madame Tussaud's Wax Museum or anything).
> --We didn't visit Walt's train barn or ride the train at Carolwood.
> --We didn't see Lucky the Dinosaur at Imagineering.
> --We didn't ride (or even see) the Lilly Belle at Disneyland (apparently, they've removed any references to trains from the trip's narrative).
> --We didn't get snacks at either of the parades or during the fireworks.
> --The reserved parade and fireworks viewing area in Disneyland was very off center (near the Tomorrowland entrance), so you really couldn't see the Castle or Main Street USA projections for the fireworks.
> --We didn't visit the Dream Suite (I'm not sure if this is related to the current renovations going on inside Pirates or not, but The Blue Bayou was open for business).
> --We didn't see, visit, or discuss Club 33.  Apparently, since the renovation, even the guides can't go inside.


We did this tour in February and none of the things you listed were included on our trip.  I wasn't expecting any of them!  Did you ride the carousel at Griffin Park?  They mentioned they didn't do the train anymore.


----------



## Chirple

NashSmartGuy said:


> I just returned from the ABD Backstage Magic Tour.  It was a fantastic tour, but I was a bit disappointed in not getting to see or do certain "surprise" things which I had seen discussed on this board.  While I'm not doing a full trip review, I thought it might be useful to share some information to help folks manage their expectations better.  I had read a lot of reviews and trip reports prior to going on this adventure, including many which had spoilers that described additional things which were not included on the official itinerary.  As a result, I was somewhat disappointed that so many special surprises have been cut from the itinerary.  I thought I would share some of the things which I had heard that you do or see on the trip which we did not get to do so that others might not be disappointed.  I'm not including the many surprise things we DID get to do and see, since those may be spoilers for some folks.
> 
> ******SPOILER ALERT--DO NOT READ FURTHER IF YOU DO NOT WANT TO SEE THESE SPOILERS*****
> 
> --There were no evening activities after the Welcome Dinner (no Madame Tussaud's Wax Museum or anything).
> --We didn't visit Walt's train barn or ride the train at Carolwood.
> --We didn't see Lucky the Dinosaur at Imagineering.
> --We didn't ride (or even see) the Lilly Belle at Disneyland (apparently, they've removed any references to trains from the trip's narrative).
> --We didn't get snacks at either of the parades or during the fireworks.
> --The reserved parade and fireworks viewing area in Disneyland was very off center (near the Tomorrowland entrance), so you really couldn't see the Castle or Main Street USA projections for the fireworks.
> --We didn't visit the Dream Suite (I'm not sure if this is related to the current renovations going on inside Pirates or not, but The Blue Bayou was open for business).
> --We didn't see, visit, or discuss Club 33.  Apparently, since the renovation, even the guides can't go inside.



Thanks for your feedback.  We aren't doing this trip until next year.  It's easy to get psyched up for certain things when you see a consistent pattern, even if they are outside of the norm.

When I did a trip report for our 2016 AZ/UT ABD, I added a disclaimer that there would be spoilers and events that I had not seen in other reports while adding for anyone reading to accept the itinerary "as is" and anything else is a bonus.  We like the itinerary for the Backstage Magic ABD and will be happy if we get what they have outlined (or a reasonable substitution if something goes awry).


----------



## NashSmartGuy

SingingMom said:


> We did this tour in February and none of the things you listed were included on our trip.  I wasn't expecting any of them!  Did you ride the carousel at Griffin Park?  They mentioned they didn't do the train anymore.



I didn't want to mention anything that we did that wasn't included on the official itinerary.


----------



## hilarys

We did the trip in 2016 and we did 4.5 of the 8 things on your list, but it sounds like maybe you did some things that we did not.  I think this is a trip that is very subject to change because of the fact that it is in parks and at the studios/imagineering which are places of business.  They need to be able to change things up on the fly.  There seem to be some "surprises" that are pretty common features and others that switch around.  Your advice is good that people take the trip reports with a grain of salt to manage expectations.  Each trip is bound to be slightly different for this itinerary.

I am glad that you overall had a great experience - this trip is so different from the other ABD's but definitely has a special place in my family's heart even though we are frequent DL visitors.


----------



## minnie4ever

stultress said:


> I am interested in the 5 night Disneyland and Southern California ABD trip with my husband and daughter, who will be 11. I am a WDW fanatic, but this will be my first trip to Disneyland. Not knowing when I might get to go back, I am going to want to do "everything" there is to do in both parks while I'm there. With this itinerary (two mornings in the parks with the group, two afternoons on your own, and two evenings on your own), is it possible to experience every attraction? If not, will one more day of park hopping be enough to finish everything off? Also, does this trip include a visit to Walt's apartment? It is mentioned specifically in the trip at a glance for the short escape, but not for this one. Thanks in advance!


 

I was there for a full week last July with Bro, his wife and 17 yr old son....We were there morning till night except for 1 day we did pool and Downtown Disney and still missed a few things.  I am going solo on the ABD 5 day October 2019 and plan on another couple of days at the parks, especially since Pixar Pier and SWGE will be open by then


----------



## minnie4ever

stultress said:


> I am interested in the 5 night Disneyland and Southern California ABD trip with my husband and daughter, who will be 11. I am a WDW fanatic, but this will be my first trip to Disneyland. Not knowing when I might get to go back, I am going to want to do "everything" there is to do in both parks while I'm there. With this itinerary (two mornings in the parks with the group, two afternoons on your own, and two evenings on your own), is it possible to experience every attraction? If not, will one more day of park hopping be enough to finish everything off? Also, does this trip include a visit to Walt's apartment? It is mentioned specifically in the trip at a glance for the short escape, but not for this one. Thanks in advance!



I will just happy to be in Walt's Disney...So I expect nothing, hope for lots of cool stuff and look forward to going it alone for a few days without anyone else wanting to ride Space Mt 25 times in a row!! LOL!!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Just booked our first ABD and it's the July 14th, 2019 Backstage Magic! We'll be celebrating our anniversary on the trip and while we hope that Star Wars will be open by then (and we can get some VIP access!) we will be perfectly happy with just a magical first ABD at the Happiest Place on Earth, even without Star Wars.

I'm trying to avoid spoilers for non-itinerary experiences, so thanks for the warnings on your previous posts! There's also a handy 'spoilers' tool you can use to completely hide the spoiler text unless someone clicks on it. In the toolbar just to the left of the camera icon is the insert icon, click that and choose spoilers! It looks like this:



Spoiler: Spoiler test



Now you can't see what I'm talking about until you click on it.



Anyway back to the ABD- we've been to DL twice now but both times off site and a very commando-type trip so I'm very much looking forward to staying onsite and getting the VIP experience with the guides.


----------



## NashSmartGuy

dolewhipdreams said:


> Just booked our first ABD and it's the July 14th, 2019 Backstage Magic! We'll be celebrating our anniversary on the trip and while we hope that Star Wars will be open by then (and we can get some VIP access!) we will be perfectly happy with just a magical first ABD at the Happiest Place on Earth, even without Star Wars.
> 
> I'm trying to avoid spoilers for non-itinerary experiences, so thanks for the warnings on your previous posts! There's also a handy 'spoilers' tool you can use to completely hide the spoiler text unless someone clicks on it. In the toolbar just to the left of the camera icon is the insert icon, click that and choose spoilers! It looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler test
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can't see what I'm talking about until you click on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway back to the ABD- we've been to DL twice now but both times off site and a very commando-type trip so I'm very much looking forward to staying onsite and getting the VIP experience with the guides.




Thanks for that info!  I knew there was this option, but for the life of me, I couldn't find it.  I've edited my post to add the magic button.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

NashSmartGuy said:


> Thanks for that info!  I knew there was this option, but for the life of me, I couldn't find it.  I've edited my post to add the magic button.


Yes, it's so handy! Especially on other boards with spoilers about movies and such. The caps lock is usually enough of a warning but sometimes my eyes can't help themselves and they stray into forbidden territory


----------



## dlforever

Hi everyone!  I’m on the Backstage Magic tour the week of June 24th and my daughter and I are really excited!  I heard that we will be given several fastpasses. Does anyone know if we can also add maxpass to the park tickets provided on this trip?


----------



## AquaDame

dlforever said:


> Hi everyone!  I’m on the Backstage Magic tour the week of June 24th and my daughter and I are really excited!  I heard that we will be given several fastpasses. Does anyone know if we can also add maxpass to the park tickets provided on this trip?



You can, but they recommend you don't. They give you enough "anytime" FP and a couple for specific rides at specific times too that it is a bit pointless to pay for MP except for that last morning if you go back into the parks after the farewell breakfast.


----------



## kkbutterfly

I booked my first abd for November 2019. I know it's a long time away but I can't help but start getting excited already!


----------



## NashSmartGuy

I was disappointed that they didn't give us MaxPass, but then we really didn't need them.  You get enough FastPasses from them in addition to the rides they just walk you onto during the tour that you really don't need MaxPass.  You can still pull paper FastPasses, too.  It would have been nice, but would have been a waste of money to buy.


----------



## AquaDame

NashSmartGuy said:


> I was disappointed that they didn't give us MaxPass, but then we really didn't need them.  You get enough FastPasses from them in addition to the rides they just walk you onto during the tour that you really don't need MaxPass.  You can still pull paper FastPasses, too.  It would have been nice, but would have been a waste of money to buy.



Totally agree. We even ended up wasting our last one if you can believe it..! It may not be as much of an issue now that the pixar pier area is opening though. With that down, it not being useable on GotG and Toy Story down for so long (we were on the same trip you were) we just didn't have many places in DCA to use them.  Plus there isn't THAT much time in between the group actives if you choose to do them all too.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Weird that they stopped doing so many of the things in your spoiler tab. We did almost all of them a number of years ago on our abd. Maybe they are trying to change things up a little and do new things? I know a lot of people go on this trip more than once.


----------



## NashSmartGuy

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Weird that they stopped doing so many of the things in your spoiler tab. We did almost all of them a number of years ago on our abd. Maybe they are trying to change things up a little and do new things? I know a lot of people go on this trip more than once.



Well, I don't think they added anything to replace those things we didn't do.  Pretty much everything we saw and did was what was listed on the itinerary with a few bonus things thrown in which are commonly discussed on these boards.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

NashSmartGuy said:


> Well, I don't think they added anything to replace those things we didn't do.  Pretty much everything we saw and did was what was listed on the itinerary with a few bonus things thrown in which are commonly discussed on these boards.


Hmm. That is disappointing then. some of those had been done for years. I had thought about doing it again, but I may try to do the DIS version to change it up.


----------



## ParadiseFoundVaca

skittlesfirehawk said:


> Anyone doing august 27- September 1st? Of this year?


EDIT: Darn, sorry wrong year...


----------



## ParadiseFoundVaca

Anyone doing the August 26th - 31st 2018 adventure?


----------



## ParadiseFoundVaca

Would anyone recommend purchasing the PhotoPass+ for the ABD trip?  I want to be sure and get copies of all of the character meet-n-greets, ride photos, etc while we're in the parks.


----------



## BRC6C

ParadiseFoundVaca said:


> Would anyone recommend purchasing the PhotoPass+ for the ABD trip?  I want to be sure and get copies of all of the character meet-n-greets, ride photos, etc while we're in the parks.



I wondered about this, but found we really didn't need it. The guides take photos all the time! After the trip you get a link to all the photos the guides took for your own use. The guides we had were happy to take photos with personal cameras as well and/or take anything we wanted. There were times when we were on our own and my DS is character obsessed, but I just took photos then.


----------



## ParadiseFoundVaca

BRC6C said:


> I wondered about this, but found we really didn't need it. The guides take photos all the time! After the trip you get a link to all the photos the guides took for your own use. The guides we had were happy to take photos with personal cameras as well and/or take anything we wanted. There were times when we were on our own and my DS is character obsessed, but I just took photos then.


Yeah, it's mostly the times that we're on our own in the parks that I want to capture.  For $78 it's a heck of a lot less than Memory Maker at WDW.


----------



## BRC6C

ParadiseFoundVaca said:


> Yeah, it's mostly the times that we're on our own in the parks that I want to capture.  For $78 it's a heck of a lot less than Memory Maker at WDW.



There's also Express Pass, at $10 a day you get all the photos I think so even though you don't need the faspasses (they give you plenty we found) that might make more sense!


----------



## ParadiseFoundVaca

BRC6C said:


> There's also Express Pass, at $10 a day you get all the photos I think so even though you don't need the faspasses (they give you plenty we found) that might make more sense!


Oh yeah, good suggestion!  We're staying an extra day, so I was going to buy MaxPass for that day anyway.


----------



## ScottishFansie

h


Chirple said:


> Signed up for the August 18, 2019, trip.  It's not an Adult Exclusive even though we are two middle-aged adults.  We didn't want to run the risk of extending our trip into Labor Day weekend and trying to navigate the parks with the locals.
> 
> Our plan is to arrive a couple of days early.  My husband has never been to the Hollywood area of CA and wants to look for Adam West's star on Hollywood Blvd.  We're also waiting for the LA Dodgers' 2019 schedule because he would like to catch a game there if they are home.  If not, our pre-trip plans could change.




Hey there

I am also on this tour.  It's my first ABD.  And first solo trip to DLC.  Probably arriving a day or so before as coming from the UK.  Staying in Anaheim for the D23 Expo afterwards


----------



## Chirple

ScottishFansie said:


> h
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there
> 
> I am also on this tour.  It's my first ABD.  And first solo trip to DLC.  Probably arriving a day or so before as coming from the UK.  Staying in Anaheim for the D23 Expo afterwards



Hi!  We look forward to meeting you.  It will be our second ABD.  I have a trip report from our AZ/UT trip with pictures of us.  It will be my third time at DL and my husband’s second but 18 years between our last trip there and this one next year.  The D23 Expo should be a lot of fun for you as well.


----------



## Chirple

Has anyone booked a pre-night at Loews through ABD?  I'm looking at the rates directly on the Loews website and not sure if it's comparable ($379 per night for a standard room).  If you haven't booked Loews but are staying in the LA area pre-ABD, which hotel did you choose?  I haven't been there since 2001.

Our pre-trip plans are still up in the air and don't know if we'll be starting in San Diego or in Los Angeles.


----------



## GSLand

We booked the prenight at Lowe’s for these reasons:
When I booked the room  thru ABD pickup at the airport was included.
We traveled cross country for the trip and wanted to arrive a day early, and NOT have to change hotels.
We met the tour guides early.
Breakfast buffet at the hotel was included.
Since the extra night was booked thru ABD I got the double Disney Dollars on my Disney VISA (I think this is true ... I admit I did not count the points exactly)

So for us, it was a matter of convenience, worth the extra $’s

You will certainly consider your own benefits vs. the cost


----------



## scrapbookjulie

Chirple said:


> Has anyone booked a pre-night at Loews through ABD?  I'm looking at the rates directly on the Loews website and not sure if it's comparable ($379 per night for a standard room).  If you haven't booked Loews but are staying in the LA area pre-ABD, which hotel did you choose?  I haven't been there since 2001.
> 
> Our pre-trip plans are still up in the air and don't know if we'll be starting in San Diego or in Los Angeles.


I don't remember the rate difference, but I booked through ABD for the convenience! It was nice and easy booking, getting picked up at the airport, checking in, not switching rooms, etc.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

This will be our very first ABD so I have a question for some veterans out there: Is the transfer to/from the ABD lodgings (Leows and the Grand, in this case) only for the airport? Or would they be able to shuttle us from a different location?

We'll be arriving two nights before our ABD welcome and don't want to pay for Leow's for those nights. Would ABD be able to pick us up from a different hotel or a rental car office? I won't be heartbroken if we have to do our own transport- I just don't want to miss out on something that could be included!


----------



## sayhello

dolewhipdreams said:


> This will be our very first ABD so I have a question for some veterans out there: Is the transfer to/from the ABD lodgings (Leows and the Grand, in this case) only for the airport? Or would they be able to shuttle us from a different location?
> 
> We'll be arriving two nights before our ABD welcome and don't want to pay for Leow's for those nights. Would ABD be able to pick us up from a different hotel or a rental car office? I won't be heartbroken if we have to do our own transport- I just don't want to miss out on something that could be included!


No, they won't pick you up from other locations.  Especially other hotels.  Just the airport.  The only exception to this, I believe, is for this ABD, you can start in Anaheim and leave your car at the Grand Californian and be transported from there to the Loews at the start of the ABD.  That way, your car would be at Disneyland when the ABD ends. 

Sayhello


----------



## dolewhipdreams

sayhello said:


> No, they won't pick you up from other locations.  Especially other hotels.  Just the airport.  The only exception to this, I believe, is for this ABD, you can start in Anaheim and leave your car at the Grand Californian and be transported from there to the Loews at the start of the ABD.  That way, your car would be at Disneyland when the ABD ends.
> 
> Sayhello


Thanks for clarifying! This is what I figured. Oh well, transportation isn't the reason I picked ABD


----------



## SingingMom

scrapbookjulie said:


> I don't remember the rate difference, but I booked through ABD for the convenience! It was nice and easy booking, getting picked up at the airport, checking in, not switching rooms, etc.


us too!


----------



## hilarys

sayhello said:


> No, they won't pick you up from other locations.  Especially other hotels.  Just the airport.  The only exception to this, I believe, is for this ABD, you can start in Anaheim and leave your car at the Grand Californian and be transported from there to the Loews at the start of the ABD.  That way, your car would be at Disneyland when the ABD ends.
> 
> Sayhello



Yes for this ABD you can leave your car at the Grand which is what we did.  We drove from Northern California in our own car and stayed two nights at the Universal Hilton and did a full day on Saturday at Universal Studios Hollywood.  On Sunday morning we went out to brunch in Hollywood and then drove down to the Grand.  We left our car there and had the ABD car service transfer back up to the Loew's.  The Loew's hotel is very nice but I hate the location right on Hollywood Blvd.


----------



## Disneygeek Amanda

GSLand said:


> We met the tour guides early.
> Breakfast buffet at the hotel was included.



What time did you meet your tour guides? I'm going on the Oct. 21st BSM with a prenight and have an LA bus tour booked for Sunday morning and early afternoon. I've been wondering if I need to cancel that tour to meet my guides. Also, are you referring to monday's breakfast that's in the itinerary as at the hotel or did they include sunday's breakfast as part of the prenight?


----------



## sayhello

Disneygeek Amanda said:


> What time did you meet your tour guides? I'm going on the Oct. 21st BSM with a prenight and have an LA bus tour booked for Sunday morning and early afternoon. I've been wondering if I need to cancel that tour to meet my guides. Also, are you referring to monday's breakfast that's in the itinerary as at the hotel or did they include sunday's breakfast as part of the prenight?


If you booked a pre-day at the Loews through ABD for the night of the 20th, then the breakfast on Sunday morning is included.  

Sayhello


----------



## FoodieFriend

Disneygeek Amanda said:


> What time did you meet your tour guides? I'm going on the Oct. 21st BSM with a prenight and have an LA bus tour booked for Sunday morning and early afternoon. I've been wondering if I need to cancel that tour to meet my guides. Also, are you referring to monday's breakfast that's in the itinerary as at the hotel or did they include sunday's breakfast as part of the prenight?



I'll be on the same BSM with my mom & sister. My understanding is that the only scheduled thing on arrival day is dinner around 530pm. We were planning on doing the Warner Brothers Studio tour that morning after we check in to the Loews Hollywood Hotel. I don't think you have to cancel your bus tour plans if you're back before the dinner.


----------

